#ubports 2018-07-16
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @popescu_sorin, Thanks! I can get Inkscape to run (it keeps opening Inkscape windows until it crashes) and libreoffice refuses to open.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> I’ll check out the other apps though
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @AlexanderPlaza, So figured out for Inkscape it’s opening a separate window for the tool tips. That’s why it seems like it’s opening more and more copies.
<ubptgbot> P31X070 was added by: P31X070
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I guess I missed something about OTA4, OTA4 will still be xenial but it won't be mandatory? devices won't be notified about it?
<ubptgbot> <Electro_capibara> @mattbel10, Camera app works fine for me.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Javacookies, yep
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> okay I see... so manual flashing would be the way to OTA 4?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Javacookies, Either the installer, system-image-cli, or switching to RC and back to Stable using update options
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Whys is it not mandatory?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> [Edit] Why is it not mandatory?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I think the answer was in QA? Lets test my listening skills...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Because oxide browser is not polished or even working reliably
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Speaking of the browser, anyone else having 2 windows open when they launch the browser?
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @Photojoe4, Me too
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Not really a functional issue, just weird...
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Quirky 😁
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> U have to uncheck "restore previous session" in setting
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Ah! Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Photojoe4, Htop is in the open store
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> I was able to get it working in terminal, just had to make drive writeable...
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> It wouldn't open when I tried installing from the open store
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @mattbel10, I am 2018-07-12, and camera works for me. Maybe a regression in latest devel. I'll hold off updating for a while.
<ubptgbot> <LOTNSAI> Anyone here Apple mac user?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @thre4dinf0, Hello friend
<ubptgbot> <dubl_inc> https://t.me/EOSbountyBOT?ref2736272
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @LOTNSAI, Are you having problems with instalation?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @dubl_inc, @wayneoutthere @UniversalSuperBox @vanyasem sorry if I woke any of you
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dubl_inc, Do not spam offtopic ads or pyramid games here plz, or you will get kicked.
<ubptgbot> <LOTNSAI> No game I need a apple Icloud account  … I am not mac user or apple user so
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Any telegram app update @Flohack
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Photojoe4, Yes that's explained in the openstore
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> Thank you @Electro_capibara and @TomasOqvist for the check. Actually, I realized that somehow the culprit was the Anbox installation: I got one positive consequence, i.e. automagically the AP wi-fi was  kicked-in at every boot of the phone, a problem with which I'm struggling a lot but three negative issues, i.e. the camera and GP
<ubptgbot> S stopped working and, what was very scary to me, apparently I lost the IMEI number 😱
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Dh9Y0iFP.png screenshot of my pro5 after Anbox installation
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> I tried switching over the channels passing from devel to RC image and my IMEI number was back again, but of course with Anbox gone, wiped away by the image overwriting, leaving though the Android apps icons in the Apps scope but not working anymore
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @JavierPuche, I found a old source code of dekko but i dont have manage yet to get it compiled into a click.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mattbel10, Wow glad to hear that
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Could you please report it on github?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Thats a huge deal
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Xray2000, If you have the necessary skills I think it's better to help Dekko2 current development thant trying to run "old code" :) … https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @advocatux, For me it's not clear yet how the code is build up advocatux, otherway i already have done that....
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yes, I see. Probably Dan will have more time to improve the wiki after xenial is released … https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/wikis/home
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @advocatux, I htink that's a bit harsh. If the dekko code works (which it does for me) and the dekko2 code doesn't (it doesn't for me either) it seems reasonable to /try/ building the dekko code. Of course, if it turns out to need significant work...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @alan_griffiths, Sorry, I don't want to sound harsh. English is not my first language 😅
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Yes probably ... It's alway not easy to start and working on a app the person dont started i mean step into some thing that exits...
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> The resion i try this to have fast something for now till Dan is ready, as now we have only gmail as a webapp or something else as a webapp for email....
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yeah, and again sorry if I sounded rude or something like that. I meant to say, once you have to do some work and put some effort, it's better to work for the future and not for the past :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Yeah, and again sorry if I sounded rude or something like that. I meant to say, once you have to do some work and put some effort, it's better to work for the future than work for the past :)
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @advocatux, Don't worry, you didn't sound rude. Just against even trying to use the past.
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @alan_griffiths, Alain, you manage to compile it ?
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @alan_griffiths, [Edit] Alain, you manage to compile it ? i mean to a clickable for 16.04
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Xray2000, haven't tried. I just have it installed since before Canonical bailed on us.
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Oh so you have the orginal code then ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @alan_griffiths Oh, of course anyone can do anything they want with the source code. Besides, at my age, I have more past than future, so I understand people entertaining themselves with the past 😂
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I also have it on my phone, can we build  click from an installed app?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> nevermind, it has to compiled on xenial LOL
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Javacookies, I don't know enough about clicks to know how. But probably. … But I agree, unlikely to work on 16.04 without additional work.
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @malditobastardo, @malditobastardo I don't know if it's only my phone or it could potentially affect other people, since my pro5 showed a not common behaviour up to now. What I heard is that installing Anbox will let step in issues with to normal OS behaviour, i.e. the cellular connectivity, but I found out other issues. If
<ubptgbot> you guys think my experience is any worth documenting it, I'm totally keen to report a ticket on GH
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @malditobastardo, [Edit] @malditobastardo I don't know if it's only my phone or it could potentially affect other people, since my pro5 showed a not common behaviour up to now. What I heard is that installing Anbox will let step in issues with the normal OS behaviour, i.e. the cellular connectivity, but I found out other iss
<ubptgbot> ues. If you guys think my experience is any worth documenting it, I'm totally keen to report a ticket on GH
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Atleast update browser next
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mattbel10, Please do
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The pro5 is an official supported device
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> What hapoened to you is very critical
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @malditobastardo, ooook 👍
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @John_athan, I can't surf heavy sized websites
<ubptgbot> <JavierPuche> @advocatux, 👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John_athan, Seriously. You've been warned multiple times. Please stop making these sorts of demanding, contactless, short, and useless statements
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @dohbee, You mother fucker mind your own busines if u guts try to rectify it
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Yes, this wont be tolerated any longer. When you have contributed constructively as helping member of community, or if you share your opinion in a meaningful way, your voice will be heard. This style....
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> He started it
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> I am out bye
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Correct. You are out.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> For context since some posts were deleted, someone was very demanding, and then started using ugly language, and they were blocked.  Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> How tiresome. Sad to see someone burn bridges with this great community.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Well, its human to get upset, etc, but we have to communicate constructively throughout. The good thing is @dohbee and I agree on everything so its easy....
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> One must avoid discussing ones mother negatively. :-0
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I agree with this
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, you deleted it before i even got a chance to read it though. :-/
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Yes, where's the bi-temopral history feature for telegram?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @alan_griffiths, only available for admins
<ubptgbot> Leonid Petrov was added by: Leonid Petrov
<ubptgbot> <Leonid Petrov> Good afternoon. Have you heard about KaiOS? This is a new OS for simple push-button phones, it will soon be available WhatsApp, Facebook, Google Apps. Read more: … t.me/kaios1
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, it's been mentioned before, and beyond that there's no reason to mention it further in here. we aren't going to stop making UT becuase someone else decided to start yet another phone OS for a specific subset of use cases
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, that channel again. Spam.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ara- I mean Ki- I mean John has also been removed from the group for harassment of group admins and members
<ubptgbot> <JavierPuche> @wayneoutthere, 👏👏congratulations guys for your good work, great product and awesome community 👍
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @malditobastardo i filed the issue here: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/774 thank you Maldito. Matteo
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @JavierPuche, Thanks, @JavierPuche  We believe firmly in keeping a healthy community.  That doesn't mean we have to agree.  Disagreements lead to better relationships sometimes.  But, there are also people here who don't like violent, sexual, insulting, destructive, and hurtful communications.  So, in respect of those pe
<ubptgbot> ople we do have to draw lines.  Thanks to all of you, by the way, for being so excellent at building relationships so far.  It will be excellent when we all start doing more local meetups too one day.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 560x486) https://irc.ubports.com/i4H6zRGi.png Github is having more and more issues ;)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, your fonts are messed up
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 856x723) https://irc.ubports.com/tcmAfgun.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ask my browser, not me. Never looked different
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I had that problem for a few minutes on the Vivid browser, but it's working again now.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Github's being weird. status.github.com
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Jenkins just failed a build because the API threw a "File not found" error.
<ubptgbot> <unknown> It's Microsoft fault - this should never have happened … (Just kidding)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mattbel10, Thank you Matteo!
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Matteo's description of the WiFI password storage problem matches mine on Vivid, so I will be following this issue with great interest.
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Tofe> Hi
<Tofe> Is it just me, or has https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/ become unresponsive? (error 503 for more than a week now)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's gone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tofe, it no longer exists. canonical has removed it
<Tofe> That's... unfortunate, given Halium-5.1 still points to it is seems
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TartanSpartan, that happens to me too with Hammerhead on Xenial
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @malditobastardo, I thought I was the only one.....😓
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> To all the new people here, welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get your UT journey started
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @UniversalSuperBox, Well it's a good thing it has the support now of microsoft.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] Well it's a good thing it has the support of microsoft now.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please stop with the anti-ms sarcasm.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I thought it was funny
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it was funny the first thousand times
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, I wouldn't say it's sarcasm. It's means they can put more infrastructure support into it as time moves forward and those site problems would deminish.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/VaT8NCAx.mp4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> github doesn't have such problems any more than any other services really, and microsoft doesn't have them any less.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, Well if memory doesn't serve me wrong, they haven't had any data loss like gitlab did last year. Although in gitlabs defence they did an excellent postmortem and was great at being open about their steps and what they learned from it.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> If I was looking at buying a wireless dongle to use my phone with a larger screen, what version or rather protocol should I be looking for?  … Miracast? Miraclecast?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AlexanderPlaza, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DisplayCasting
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, Uhh, so I can only use a Meizu MX Pro 5?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know if other devices work with it or not. It requires certain configuration in wifi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it was developed because the Pro 5 doesn't have any other way to do external display
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Or a Nexus with slimport for a wire-full display
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so all the original testing was for the pro 5
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> (instead of wire-less)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think it should work on other devices too though
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Gorsh2, Yeah just trying to find a good cable...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it won't work on all other devices
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Mmm, on that document it recommends the Microsoft Wireless display v2...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mm, the v1 iirc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is what all the testing was done on
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> (Photo, 626x381) https://irc.ubports.com/XftVRFmL.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, i think it was added recently
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (it is a wiki after all)
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Mmm well I've put in an order for Microsoft Wireless Display dongle v2. We'll see if it works with  Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> One thing I can add though, Legitech K380 works amazingly well with Nexus 5. Even the media keys are working. Only one that doesn't seem to work is the undo button (set up as a fn key)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/444/nexus-5-widi-wireless-display
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess it will need some work still to be made to work
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> UBport OS, huh?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> That Microsoft product works great for the Pro 5, Rogue. But use the aethercastctl command in a shell, the GUI from setings didn't seem up to the task. I think I tried it with my M10 too but couldn't get it to work. That didn't feel like much of a problem though because I also have a micro HDMI cable and whenever possible I pr
<ubptgbot> efer to use cables rather than a wireless link. But of course wireless is the only option with the Pro 5 and feels fine with it.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Nexus 5 does, of course, have the wired Slimport option
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> n5 has the hardware support to do miracast afaik, too
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It does, but the Broadcom drivers might be finnicky. It's not something that anyone has put a lot of love into.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yep
#ubports 2018-07-17
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Well I’ll try it out because then I’ll have a completely wireless system.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @UniversalSuperBox, Trying to find a slim port cable so far has been a bit of a pain
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Interestingly OPO seems to freeze with a Bluetooth keyboard in use.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, UBUNTU TOUCH - "It runs on UBports!"
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> UBUNTU TOUCH - POWERED BY UBPORTS
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> good night.  Send the cheque in the mail
<ubptgbot> Aleksandr Ivanov was added by: Aleksandr Ivanov
<ubptgbot> <Aleksandr Ivanov> Good morning! Have you heard about KaiOS? This is a new OS for simple push-button phones, it will soon be available to WhatsApp, Facebook, Google Apps.Read more: … t.me/kaios1
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> oh hi
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> now go to hell
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1080x702) https://irc.ubports.com/W554U1a0.png
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> was just going ask about him. you solved the problem : )
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> you're welcome ;)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> dam this guy is annoyinh
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> [Edit] dam this guy is annoying
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> dalton has just banned him yesterday
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> so he might be back then
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> and well he got an another account ..
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> well that's his 10th account or so
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> so he WILL be back :P
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> Thanks alarms set : )
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> oh he's back
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> pretty fast
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> where
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> nowhere, i got confused :P telegram log shows as he joined the group for the second time after i've banned him
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> ok
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> Hello, nexus 5 Ubuntu 16.04 RC, standby time for 13 hours 50%, is this normal?
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> thats better than mine
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> 8-10 normally to 50% for me
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> with sim in? 3g or 4g
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> can keep a better check if you want
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> 4п
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> 4п
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> 4g
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> )
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> That's about what mines getting. Was thinking it might be a good idea to install a new battery- the original is what, 5yrs old at this point?
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Also, I don't think the battery life was THAT stellar when they originally came out...
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> Mine does have a new battery in!
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Well, so much for that idea 🙄
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> I'm kind of hoping the convenience of wireless charging makes up for the lackluster battery life
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> never tried that. I like nexus size wise but battery life big issue for me
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> not always near charging point. So now have OPone.
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> Soooo much better on battery
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> I'm hoping this will just get me through till the Librem 5 comes out....
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> Should do once you get used to the battery its good device for a bit of an oldie : )
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Seen in the Spanish group. Semi-OT but 😂 … Now I wonder Do Androids Dream Of Electric Yumi?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/nmeB0UyG.png
<ubptgbot> <Loveisblurred> @advocatux, Which phone is this?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @advocatux, Must be mockup, our current indicators dont look like this
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, it's a screenshot from an android phone
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> and the DE on the screen is unity7
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> that's probably just Unity7 running in a chroot on android
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> oh no, it's looks more like a launcher actually
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> unity7 themed
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @Flohack, It looks like an Android launcher theme x3
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> anyway, it hurts
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> hehe
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its like Win 95 theme for Linux
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Loveisblurred, It's a BGH joy x5, running Android + customized launcher
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Flohack, 😆 shivers
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @peternerlich, It's like Yumi on acid 😆
<ubptgbot> <Loveisblurred> @advocatux, Not a real uBuntu touch? Just a launcher?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @advocatux, Battery acid
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Loveisblurred, yes, just a launcher. not ubuntu, not touch. just android
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Loveisblurred yes, just a launcher
<ubptgbot> <Loveisblurred> @vanyasem, Damn,I thought u use Ubuntu.
<ubptgbot> <Loveisblurred> Anybody here! Who use Ubuntu phone?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @advocatux next time post such stuff in OT
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @Loveisblurred, I sometimes bring my Nexus 5 running UT to work to show off to coworkers, but I can't really daily it unfortunately.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @vanyasem, lol That's why I said is "semi-OT". Anyway, we need to have some fun here too to fight this damn hot weather 👍
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @advocatux, i have an air conditioner on
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> not hot
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yeah, me too. Impossible to survive here otherwise
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Loveisblurred, Everyone here uses UT devices :)
<ubptgbot> <Loveisblurred> Not me
<ubptgbot> <Loveisblurred> My device doesn't support UBuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Okay, eveyone but you then :)
<ubptgbot> <Loveisblurred> I'm looking at hallium documentation trying to flash my device.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> What device?
<ubptgbot> <Loveisblurred> I use Ubuntu in desktop. But Ubuntu touch is not available for my phone (Xiaomi Redmi Y1 Lite)
<ubptgbot> <Loveisblurred> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/pX0LZZl0.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Right. Good luck, and report here when it's done 👍
<ubptgbot> <Loveisblurred> Okay.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Loveisblurred, Daily driver since about 2016...
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> since 2015 😄
<ubptgbot> <Thomas Wolfanger> Since second flash sale for bq E4.5
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Anybody think the developer of Podbird can integrate the Podbean service for premium audiocasts? And yes I will ask him myself.
<ubptgbot> <MikeSheldon> @TartanSpartan Does the Podbean API support that?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I can't say at this point. How would one find out?
<ubptgbot> <MikeSheldon> look through their docs? I'm not familiar with Podbean so couldn't really say how feasible it is
<ubptgbot> <MikeSheldon> if they offer a legal way for third parties to integrate then it's a possibility though
<ubptgbot> <MikeSheldon> glancing at their API I don't see anything about premium podcasts though
<ubptgbot> <MikeSheldon> ah, I guess if you login with their authentication API, and then get your podcast list from them it'll include private RSS feeds
<ubptgbot> <MikeSheldon> if I'm right then that should be possible to implement, although I'm not sure I'm really likely to have much time for that sort of thing in the near future
<ubptgbot> Akhilas was added by: Akhilas
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @MikeSheldon, i guess if they do OAuth 2.0, it should be fairly easy to implement though? do you have the time to do code reviews and releases?
<ubptgbot> oops_itS_Me was added by: oops_itS_Me
<ubptgbot> <Loveisblurred> Oops........!!! It's you
<ubptgbot> <MikeSheldon> @dohbee if someone submits a branch I'll try to make time to review it and get a release sorted out
<ubptgbot> Jurgen_H was added by: Jurgen_H
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah looks like they do oauth 2, so should totally be doable.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> assuming they're not stupid about the API key stuff
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> When I plug in my phone to the computer (Windows or linux) I don't get the option to manage files anymore. I checked within UBTweaks to make sure ADB is set to MTP
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> To all the new people here, welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get your UT journey started
<ubptgbot> raalso was added by: raalso
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> I may be incredibly late to the party, but whats going on with this:
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/15MaS0Vf.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/0S9VqgMl.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Readthedocs got a slap on the wrist for domain fronting, I guess
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Let me see what's going on
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, might you be around for some DNS hacking?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (ref: https://github.com/rtfd/readthedocs.org/issues/4395)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alternatively @Flohack can help too
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> The same error also occurs on docs.halium.org. I think that domain is also hosted by mariogrip.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> [Edit] The same error also occurs on docs.halium.org. I think that domain is also managed by mariogrip.
#ubports 2018-07-18
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Hi folks, I'm trying to use Libertine and its Scope in my Nexus 5 with 15.04
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I created the container with ADB from my computer, and installed a bunch of programs with libertine-container-manager. They show in the scope, but none works.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Any idea? Is this working right now on N5?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> [Edit] I created the container with ADB from my computer, and installed a bunch of programs with libertine-container-manager. They show in the scope, but none works (they try to open, then crash back to the scope).
<ubptgbot> <Loveisblurred> @Gorsh2, Your dp lol.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Huh?
<ubptgbot> Freidergandica was added by: Freidergandica
<ubptgbot> <Freidergandica> Hi!
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Gorsh2, I think it’s working better on 16.04 RC at the moment?
<ubptgbot> <Freidergandica> Greetings from Venezuela 🇻🇪
<ubptgbot> <Freidergandica> someone can help me? I need to install Ubuntu Touch for Tablets.
<ubptgbot> <Freidergandica> I have a tablet VIT T1100
<ubptgbot> <Freidergandica> (Photo, 300x250) https://irc.ubports.com/4Nxp9Ves.png
<ubptgbot> <Freidergandica> @Freidergandica, This is model
<ubptgbot> <Freidergandica> ¡Help me!
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @AlexanderPlaza, Hmmm ok
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I'll jump into 16.04 once the camera bug gets squashed
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @Freidergandica, Hola! Ubports no te va a funcionar en ese modelo... Sólo funciona en los que figuran en http://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> El resto depende de que alguien se esfuerce en adaptarlo.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> (Sorry for the language swap: I was explaining it won't work on that tablet, only supported devices... unless someone makes the effort to port)
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Si te es más fácil, tenemos un grupo en Español: … https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<ubptgbot> <Akhilas> anyone working on motog3?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Akhilas, Osprey? Someone created the manifest to start porting it to Halium but that's all afaik https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/57
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Loveisblurred, Please keep your contributions civil and rewarding for all in this group. Thank you
<ubptgbot> <Loveisblurred> Okay.
<ubptgbot> <Akhilas> @advocatux, Okay
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Does this sound like a bug to you guys:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> My MX4 on Xenial RC sends a push notification on startup saying "Low on disk space: Only 0% is available on the internal storage device". This despite the system settings telling me there's 770ish MB free. The maths doesn't seem to add up?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> And if it is a bug, has it already been reported?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> On a different note, I'm still trying to cut back on my browser tabs and the way it affects system storage on my M10. My strategy has been to go back through the sites browsed on a single tab, checking to make sure they don't have anything else I want to study, and then close the tab when it's exhausted.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But this seems to be actually raising the app's cache footprint. Would you say it's safe to clear the app cache whilst I'm doing this? I suppose the site passwords and bookmarks + other crucial stuff are stored in the data used part of the app? Referring to UT Tweak Tool here for these metrics.
<ubptgbot> AlexK was added by: AlexK
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @AlexK, Hi AlexK, welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <AlexK> Hi to all from Austria! fyi: i just started working on an vscode clickable extension.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @AlexK, Nice! I prefer vscode over atom, thank you
<ubptgbot> realstreak was added by: realstreak
<ubptgbot> bkos was added by: bkos
<ubptgbot> notcake was added by: notcake
<ubptgbot> <notcake> did not know this existed, and was sad about discontinuation of Ubuntu Touch, until today … maybe my old Meizu MX4 can finally do something
<ubptgbot> <notcake> I want to thank EVERY SINGLE CONTRIBUTOR to this project for reviving Ubuntu Touch and doing things to make it even better
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @notcake, From all of us, you're welcome. :D
<ubptgbot> ErBoss88 was added by: ErBoss88
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @notcake, Thx so much ;)
<ubptgbot> <notcake> currently trying to unlock Meizu MX4 (Android edition)
<ubptgbot> <notcake> not impossible
<ubptgbot> <notcake> at least that's what I want to think
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @notcake, Hi, see this http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/install.html#install-on-legacy-android-devices
<ubptgbot> <notcake> @advocatux, thanks, but it still needs unlocking … I have pseudo-unlocked it to install custom recovery, but that's not enough
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @notcake, Please, read that instructions carefully 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @notcake, [Edit] Please, read those instructions carefully 👍
<ubptgbot> Max Karpawich was added by: Max Karpawich
<ubptgbot> <Max Karpawich> Is there an existing API which would allow a developer to listen for incoming text messages and handle the data (including attachment file paths) in those messages? I've been perusing the messaging-app source but can't trace to where messages are handled.
<ubptgbot> <Max Karpawich> If there isn't an API, then I would still like to know where messages are handled in the message app so that I can rebuild a version of my own.
<ubptgbot> <Max Karpawich> I apologize in advance if this is the wrong place for my question. If so, would you mind redirecting me? Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi Max I'm not a developer but maybe you're looking for something like https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-push ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not quite.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I knew it 😂
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Let me take a look
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> messaging-app is a special case, I don't believe there is a public API for sending or receiving SMS/MMS in Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Aha, yep, I'm seeing references to HistoryService. From what I can tell, it's an undocumented block that deals with call and message history
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And possibly current messages as well.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Someone will come along to explain it better, that's not where I've been working.
<ubptgbot> <Max Karpawich> Thanks @UniversalSuperBox and @advocatux . I'm assuming that it would still be possible for me to build my own version of messaging-app and put in code where messages are handled, yes?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, but I don't know how feasible it is.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Aha. It's using Telepathy directly to receive messages
<ubptgbot> <Max Karpawich> Oh! So if Ubuntu Touch uses Telepathy, then I could just make a Python script which interfaces with Telepathy to receive messages, yes?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I can't guarantee that, but you could always try with a little test script
<ubptgbot> <Max Karpawich> Right. I'll work with that and see what I find. You saved me a lot of work, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Max Karpawich, What's the end goal? To implement visual voicemail or something similar?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, right. there was never any work completed to be abl to enable other apps to send/receive SMS
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so only system things can do that, because privacy/security
<ubptgbot> <Max Karpawich> No. I've been instructed to find video attachments and send them (or their location) to another program
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> huh
<ubptgbot> <Max Karpawich> @dohbee when you say "system things" would a low-level program or Python script classify as that? As in could I get messages using Telepathy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe, depending on how it's being run
<ubptgbot> <Max Karpawich> ... without using the framework for Touch apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't understand the goal here though, or why you would have been instructed to do it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it sounds a bit sketchy, tbh
<ubptgbot> <Max Karpawich> I assumed background was irrelevant, but if you want it: I'm working for a startup which developed a new form of an operating system (that's the shortest explanation). I've been instructed to figure out a way to have a Linux system that can receive videos from cellular data and then pass them to a program
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So an off-the-shelf UT device would be simplest
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, ofono + code would be simplest i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but "cellular data" != MMS
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i would expect the meaning there to be via LTE, which really would just be normal internet stuffs
<ubptgbot> <Max Karpawich> I do mean through MMS, sorry
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sending a URL via SMS is one thing, but MMS is a horribly inefficient way to pass video data around
<ubptgbot> <Max Karpawich> I don't mean for what I'm doing to be "sketchy", but if there isn't an existing means of receiving text messages and attachments in an Ubuntu app otherwise than the default one, then I figured I could utilize the low-level access on a phone that Ubuntu Touch provides to accomplish what I need
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> theoretically yes, but not in a simple way where you could just publish an app in the store that gets installed on some UT deployments, i think
<ubptgbot> <Max Karpawich> I understand that it's inefficient, but it is what I've been instructed to do. Sorry if that bugs you
<ubptgbot> <Max Karpawich> I'm not looking to build an app that would be published: I'm building a demo that only needs to work on a single device.
<ubptgbot> <Max Karpawich> If this isn't the right place to ask this question, perhaps you could redirect me elsewhere?
<ubptgbot> <Antonio Rensi> @Max Karpawich, Yeah! But you have to ask yourself: "If this demo get approved, will I have to build an app?".
<ubptgbot> <Max Karpawich> What I'm getting from your feedback is that I'll probably have to look elsewhere besides Ubuntu Touch. Thanks for trying to help.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @TartanSpartan, Any advice regarding that block of messages?
<ubptgbot> <HenryOne> Fwd from Hacker News: [Google w](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17558200)Google warns Android might not remain free because of EU decision … [Article](https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/18/17585396/google-android-eu-fine-response), Comments
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @HenryOne, yes please
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @VeryOriginalUsername, Why was it deleted?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because the person posting it found it to be off-topic?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah wait, I read the admin log wrong
<ubptgbot> Ramon was added by: Ramon
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @garrogarri, I did it because it was completely OT
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Ramon, Hi Ramon, welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I really need to fix my M10's storage issue. This is of critical importance.
#ubports 2018-07-19
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> https://t.me/ubports_news/233 congratulations to all involved in taking my owncloud-sync app and renaming it as a new project with absolutely no contact. #opensource #doingitwrong
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Daniel_Wood, this sounds serious thing to me....I'm wondering why no reaction to this post up to now. @Daniel_Wood if this is true, the maximum solidarity to you and your work which shall be safeguarded as should be normal for all the precious developers on this platform
<ubptgbot> arorashaikh was added by: arorashaikh
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> @mattbel10, Well I'm disappointed as it's just not in the spirit of opensource.
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> agreed, I'm really surprised as well
<ubptgbot> <sagilani> @Daniel_Wood, This is shameful
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @arorashaikh, Hi Krrish, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Daniel_Wood, I agree, an appalling situation. We need some clarification on what exactly happened here
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I'm confused though, I thought Nextcloud was a newer version of Owncloud? Despite that from what you say it seems that this new UT app is an unauthorised version of your's, @Daniel_Wood ? And yes of course I know these UT apps are separate from the cloud/servers configurations they are clients for.
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> Owncloud/nextcloud are the same thing. My app has been taken and a newer xenial binary included for owncloudcmd so this works with some newer installations of nextcloud and newer Qt versions. Its great that someone has gone to the effort to make it work with the newer builds and release for xenial but IMO the approach is wrong.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ah, with you. Yeah not cool.
<ubptgbot> strangerer was added by: strangerer
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/780
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> I raised an issue here
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> How can I change the Clock format from 11:12 AM to 24h format?
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> [Edit] How can I change the Clock format from 11:12 AM to 24h format? I just put 16.04/rc on my tablet and now the clock is showing that strange format :D
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> @TartanSpartan, It's just a philosophy issue. There is nothing to stop this happening other than setting expectations within the community.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yeah, expectations of trust and communication.
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> @Jo_Led, It may be of ur time zone , my phone displays me in am pm format … But iam not sure
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Hmmm but back on 15.04/stable it was 24h format, and I don't see what I've set up differently.
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> There is no option to change it now  … If u want this option plz rise an issue in GitHub page
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Strange.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Jo_Led could it be this issue https://github.com/ubports/clock-app/issues/7 ?
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Probably yes, I guess. Here's an old screenshot from 15.04/stable.
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Erm nevermind. My desktop Telegram is bugged and can't send photos. Says it's an empty file. Omfg plz kill me.
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> [Edit] Erm nevermind. My desktop Telegram is bugged and can't send photos. Says it's an empty file. Omfg plz kill me. Anyway. 15.04/stable still had 24h format:
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/N1ARozo4.png
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> [Edit] Erm nevermind. My desktop Telegram is bugged and can't send photos. Says it's an empty file. Omfg plz kill me. Anyway. 15.04/stable on my phone still has 24h format:
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> @Jo_Led, What's ur phone name
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> BQ E5HD
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> Could any one guide me to configure Gmail on dekko2
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Jo_Led are you using the same language settings exactly? I remember something about some language layout not allowing changing that format (?) Well, I need more coffee 😆 … Have you tried to change English "X" to English "Y"?
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> True. On the phone I'm on English (UK), on Tablet I was English (US)
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> [Edit] True. On the phone I'm on English (UK), on Tablet I was English (US). Aaaaaand it's fixed.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 🎉🎉🎉
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> [Edit] True. On the phone I'm on English (UK), on Tablet I was English (US). Aaaaaand it's fixed. UK language seems to have the 24h format. Strange and stupid, that it's fixed to language, but hey, I don't care any more.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @strangerer, What problem do you have exactly?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I assume you're trying to config it on vivid, is that right?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (because Dekko2 doesn't work on xenial yet)
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> Any other mail client?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @strangerer, For Gmail on xenial there's a webapp for now https://open-store.io/app/gmail.google
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Several developers are trying to port Dekko2 to xenial, so maybe there's good news soon :)
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> I have Dekko2 running on denial but the settings are not opening.luckily for me it picked on my previous settings so I am receiving mails and notification
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @lastdon82, You're testing the unpublished Dekko2 dev version, am I correct?
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> Correct
<ubptgbot> dayalnxs was added by: dayalnxs
<ubptgbot> <dayalnxs> Hi
<ubptgbot> <dayalnxs> How to install Ubuntu touch from Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Jo_Led, It goes with location. Maybe you can choose a city in the same longitude with a different convention?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @lastdon82, Everyone seems to be on Denial 😂
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> @Stereofont, Thre switch to language english (uk) did the trick. I'm fine.
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Jo_Led, Thx, I had the same issue. I would never fall in this could be the reason.
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Yeah didn't think so either. Advocatux hat the idea.
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> you also have to switch from us to ca if you want real temperature units
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> fwiw, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Locale_(computer_software)#General_locale_settings
<ubptgbot> side was added by: side
<ubptgbot> <side> hello hello!
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @side, Hi Side welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> @dayalnxs, https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/hammerhead :)
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> And before that u need your device bootloader unlocked
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dayalnxs, - Update it to the latest official stock ROM … - Turn on developer mode & usb debugging … - Install the latest installer on your computer … - Check out you have `adb` and `fastboot` tools on your computer … - Be sure you have a good usb cable … - Start the installer and then plug the phone … - Follow the on-screen
<ubptgbot>  instructions … - Have patience. The installation takes a while … - Enjoy your new UT device … :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @sergiusens, Pretty sure that doesn't give you Kelvins
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dayalnxs if you need any additional help while installing, please join the Install group (https://t.me/WelcomePlus)
<ubptgbot> <side> guys.i cant find anywhere a "guide" or a basic start to port ubuntu touch to a device
<ubptgbot> <side> manifest, git repo and such
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @side, docs.halium.org
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> you're welcome
<ubptgbot> <side> thanks for quick reply. but whats halium
<ubptgbot> <side> O_O
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @side, you can read on the website
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it's a common base (HAL) for GNU/Linux OSes for Android-powered phones
<ubptgbot> <side> perfect.i make roms for that device since 2014 so i guess i wont have "many" problems :P
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Daniel_Wood, [Edit] We need some clarification on what exactly happened here
<ubptgbot> <side> do i need a specific recovery or any twrp that supports Nougat is ok ?
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> Twrp is good
<ubptgbot> <side> thanks for all guys
<ubptgbot> <dayalnxs> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> @Daniel_Wood, I've been asked to formally appologise for being disappointed that someone forked my project rather that making PRs and working as a team. I'm genuinely sorry if I have generated any negative feelings. This a great project and I wish UBPorts nothing but the best.
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> @Daniel_Wood, welcome to the club of having your project forked 😊
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Daniel_Wood, I'm disappointed too, it isn't the sharing behaviour I expect from this community. (But I don't feel any need to apologise.)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Well since this is now a 'thing' let's talk about it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what is a thing?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> First of all, no one asked Dan to apologize (that I know of).  What I was hoping was that we could discuss on the side the best ways to communicate about things like this so we didn't use full supergroup platform
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Second, there are two sides to this and both have merit
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> on the one hand, the project appeared dead and quick action was needed (this is a solid position)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> on the other hand, it would have been great if communication was better
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> sure.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> the person who fork put credit everywhere he could
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> and the person who started it (Dan) wasn't contacted 'pre-fork'
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> moving forward, let's become more awesome.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> my proposal is that before a fork happens that someone in community team is contacted to make sure it's strategized better? Any other suggestions?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> did @Ern_st not attempt to contact Dan before creating a fork?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, I don't have all the facts here but it seems that the communication wasn't as good as it could have been.  No contat was received by Dan
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, I think this makes no sense. We don't need to bottleneck and be some sort of censor of what should or shouldn't be forked
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> However, the project moved from Github —> Launchpad ,etc, and the bugs were unaddressed for over 1 year
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, fair enough....
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> in the cloud group we were actively doing stuff and the 'quiet project' wasn't getting active
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> so, i can see why people get impatient.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> howeever i'm hoping we can have a kind of 'higher standard' than the 'general rule' of 'fork whatever whenever'
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> no sense dividing if we don't need to i'm thinking. but bottleneck and slowdowns by censor team is also possibly a bad idea
<ubptgbot> dpope was added by: dpope
<ubptgbot> <dpope> hi all,
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Welcom
<ubptgbot> <alexey70> Hi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean the open store site has a link at the bottom of every page that is "Fork us on Github" so the sentiment is a bit unclear
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but that is how one proposes changes. you make a fork and make a PR
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> yeah...
<ubptgbot> <dpope> i'm trying to install ubuntutouch on my hammerhead but usbports installer doesn't recognize my device and even if i select manually it, the screen on "Please reboot to bootloader" doesn't go on
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if there was actually no attempt to contact, that's a problem. but if an attempt was made and it didn't get through, that's no reason to blame the person(s) who created the fork
<ubptgbot> <dpope> i'm trying usbports on Linux (Manjaro) and Windows 7
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dpope, check this link to get you going! … https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, agreed.  apparently there is a way to 'reverse a fork' if there was an appetite. I didn't know this so if it was important apparently this could be done?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dpope, Someone (me if I have time in a few minutes) can help you in the Welcome & Install room! There's a link on the page Wayne sent!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, get the changes merged into the upstream source, and a new release can be made by the original author
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> What do you think @Daniel_Wood?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> ... hmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think he left the group?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> did he leave the group?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @wayneoutthere, yes. A PR, which is what was missed
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> what the...???
<ubptgbot> <dpope> @amolith, Thanks 😉
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Maybe some words about this from me and the official view of the foundation ppl. Dan´s app has been forked, and this is nothing we can prevent. Whoever likes to do this can do it, its a public repository and so it can happen. … In the case of the Signal app it was done in the same way. People were demanding Signal, and someone stepp
<ubptgbot> ed up, and forked. Probably because he seems to not have expected that the original maintainer will still accept PRs, merge, maintain etc. … So please do not see this as offensive step, Dan. Rather I suggest, i ncase you still want to work on this App, contact the new fork and try to merge it again, should be no problem. … Not everyone has the pati
<ubptgbot> ence in the first step, but its probably nothing rude or intentional. Just all developers jumped ship with Canonical, that´s what most people´s impression is. … But please also do not connect this fork with any official behaviour of the foundation since we are just promoting an App. Its not an official work by us (UBports).
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Thanks @Flohack
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> ok... back to work everyone!  Feel free to contact us before you fork... if you want.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> I think if you want Daniel_wood to be aware of that statement someone will need to message them directly as they appear to have left the group.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but to say it "is not the spirit of open source" is patently false
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is exactly the spirit of open source
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @AlexanderPlaza, i'll send it
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> I agree that the ability to fork is fundamental, but it works better if everyone contributes to one version than everyone making their own.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> sent
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @alan_griffiths, we agree.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> so that's my point about trying to communicate before forking.  it doesn't take long to talk to community team since we have big picture view of things
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @alan_griffiths, sure. socialism is way better than anarchy.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> we can also contact people quickly
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i'm not saying we will censor but we can help with that contact point
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, how can you contact devs more quickly than anyone else who clicks the contact link on the open store?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> because...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/oNX0Jffx.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/gjw0g1Gj.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> who asked you????
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> obviously one should try to communicate first. but saying "come to us so we can be the middle man between you and the dev to blah blah" is quite extraneous
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> fine.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i just want to be IMPORTANT!\
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> breakfast time. have a nice day. I love you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe some "recommended process" for "what to do when my prefered app from 15.04 isn't available on 16.04?" would be good
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, I like this idea
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> or, rather then setting up more processes that lead the original developer getting 99 emails a month, we can all try to be nice?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i think that should basically just be "go here and report an issue on the app and wait a while for response"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but sometimes e-mails get lost. sometimes devs might not reply for a month (how do you know they aren't on vacacation in the middle of the ocean with no internet?), etc…
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, Well it could be report an issue, wait a week, see if you can find them on TG and, if not, send an email
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> everyone just needs to be more kind and stop getting so upset over trivial shit
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> obviously. but trying to get in touch before is what matters the most
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, +1
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> get upset over things that matter, like the fascists seizing power across the globe
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @rogieroudshoorn, +1
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, Me sent also before
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rogieroudshoorn, We are pondering mass-mailing all maintainers based on the Openstore email addies
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But then they will complain we abused their data probably. sigh.
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> that probably isn't GDP compliant unless you advertise it ;)
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> but in general, i guess that's a good idea for updates on the platform
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yes exactly
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> just please hide how you email them
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> so only store admins can do so, and do it sparingly\
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> [Edit] so only store admins can do so, and do it sparingly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, please don't violate the GDPR ;)
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> And make sure you use BCC.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> better, just don't e-mail people. because honestly e-mail is a pain
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Any better idea how to mitvate store devs to upgrade their App to 16.04? We will loose a lot of Apps probably soon.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, [Edit] Any better idea how to motivate store devs to upgrade their App to 16.04? We will loose a lot of Apps probably soon.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, Well, I think the main issue here is the split between 15.04 and 16.04 apps and not showing or allowing to be installed, the 15.04 framework apps on 16.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why not let people just install those apps on 16.04? if people install them and they don't work, they can complain to the devs
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Well some of the apps I've been using (downloading the click app and manually installing) seem to be working even though they are only meant for 15.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I am not on all those details but yes, pure QML apps will continue to work. Anything with a pure C code will need recompile. But how shall we see this from the outside
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> The store and click packages are not so smart to tell us how they were assembled I gues
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, not necessarily. authenticator still works just fine on 16.04 for example, even without being recompiled
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> TBH the app ecosystem was not designed with release changes in mind
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but also, ubports foundation and core devs should not have to be middle men between end users and app devs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, yes, but we can improve the situation, rather than just making it worse and creating some sort of approval body of when things can or should be forked or not
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, No this is not the official intention. Forking happens. Period.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, no, and i'm not talking about intentions. but it is basically what wayne was suggesting earlier, and depending on the choices made, it can become the de facto situation
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> At the risk of being off-topic, this situation poses a question for me. I am forking an app for the PS Vita, changing a single-pane/directory file manager to a double-pane/directory one. So what is the etiquette with regards to contacting the original developer of the app? I don't need his permission to do this, right? As I wi
<ubptgbot> ll not be submitting a pull request to merge because the changes I'm making are quite fundamental and radical.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> This is the first time I've done anything like this.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Consider my message bubble overwriting Wayne´s 😆
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> you don't need permission, but letting him know gives you credits
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @TartanSpartan, It has become on topic. A polite word would be nice. Not officially required but nice
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> he can always grab your changes into his version if he wants (it IS open source both ways right?), but usually just being nice helps. you might end up doing it together
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, As said before, forking happens, for various reasons, in OS world every day. If you think that it has any gain, try to contact the original authoer, if you judge it will make things more complicated then dont. Give credits everywhere to the original App, register a new namespace and thats it basically.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, i would say one should discuss the changes with the upstream devs first, generally speaking
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @rogieroudshoorn, He or she might also be doing some modifications they haven't  gone public on yet
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> yeah, and might be able to help you out getting started etc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe your suggestions/changes could result in even bigger changes to make the thing more themable for example, so you could easily have your UI or the original, based on theme
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> plus, maybe they can help you with the development of your changes, even if they would not accept them
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which would be better than asking random questions to people working on wholly unrelated things, for example :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I doubt he'd want the changes. Think of Midnight vs Double Commander. You could merge mutually beneficial things, but the underlying principle of a single directory file manager is quite different from a double one. So it would make sense for each to be their own thing and have their own repos etc.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yeah just do it then ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, anyway, i think the right first step here would be to make it so 15.04 apps are installable on 16.04 again.
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> What does "eye candy" means in the new installer?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, well, that's not for you to decide. that's for him to decide. but if you don't give him the option of deciding, how will you ever actually know what he wants
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Certainly then I'll contact him and give credit.
<ubptgbot> AppleCyclone was added by: AppleCyclone
<ubptgbot> <AppleCyclone> hi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also remember that when you fork an app, you aren't just obligating yourself to only deal with maintaining the changes you make. you will now own the entire code as it exists in your fork. you will have to keep up with any other changes made to the underlying code from upstream, any security fixes that need done, etc…
<ubptgbot> <Merbin J Anselm> Hello people! An off topic. Do you think this recent EU's anti-trust penalty of $5Bn gives boost for non-Android OSes to be adapted by manufacturers? … We may run some campaign in Kickstarter or somewhere to bring manufacturers attention!?😀
<ubptgbot> <AppleCyclone> @Merbin J Anselm, it doesn't affect non-Android OSes
<ubptgbot> <AppleCyclone> it affects Fire OS and other Android forks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Merbin J Anselm, @ubports_ot is for off topic things
<ubptgbot> <Merbin J Anselm> @dohbee, Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Merbin J Anselm, It would be a boost to UBports if they gave the money to us 😂
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee, Totally I get that, which is why most of the time I'm able to devote to the project is merging his newer changes into my code and keeping up rather than bringing my version out of alpha, and also partly why I haven't published it yet.
<ubptgbot> <Merbin J Anselm> @Stereofont, Lol😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, which is why you should talk to the upstream devs first, and maybe you could work togeether and develop the feature in a way so that both interaction models are usable in the same code. almost like a converged app or something
<ubptgbot> <AppleCyclone> what should I do if Unity 8 doesn't start
<ubptgbot> <AppleCyclone> but blinks the screen and then returns to GDM
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @AppleCyclone, Login again
<ubptgbot> <AppleCyclone> @garrogarri, tried it 5 times now
<ubptgbot> <AppleCyclone> still the same
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> Oh, ok. Because is expected behavior to login twice
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> [Edit] Oh, ok. Because it is expected behavior to login twice
<ubptgbot> <AppleCyclone> by checking in syslog
<ubptgbot> <AppleCyclone> I see
<ubptgbot> <AppleCyclone> Jul 19 17:14:47 laptop2 unity8-session[6389]: [2018-07-19:17:14:47.185] qt.qpa.screen: QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<ubptgbot> <AppleCyclone> what the hell and what should I do to remove the X11 forcing
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> maybe ask in https://t.me/UBports_Unity8
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Maybe I'll do that @dohbee. He doesn't seem very collaborative though. Very busy comp sci student.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @advocatux, 8 steps to to enjoy UT #unity8revolutionconfirmed
<ubptgbot> <dayalnxs> @advocatux, Thanks
<ubptgbot> <stefanomelchior> tu? q has decidit? aniràs a la cena?
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> Is there any ubports installer for solus
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @strangerer, There's an AppImage
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, install the snap
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `sudo snap install ubports-installer`
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> Snap is buggy sometimes I tried it before in Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then use the appimage from the website
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> Ok I will try
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Fuseteam, 😂
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dayalnxs, You're welcome !!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Fwd from Flohack: Anyone wanting to debug a little Qt upgrade issue?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Fwd from Flohack: https://ci.ubports.com/blue/organizations/jenkins/docviewer-app/detail/master/1/pipeline/25 search for VerticalView::
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Fwd from Flohack: It seems to have worked in old vivid, but with xenial I get this
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the only bug i experience with snaps so far is `access denied` for my files on fuse
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 'i wonder why they call "filesystem in userspace" fuse'
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> f(...) use(...)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 'i would just create an acronyme like FIUS— ohw wait i get it'
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it "fuses" things
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> interesting :3
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> a caveat is that it is slower i suppose but then again that's expected
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Has anyone gotten openvpn to work on their 16.04 installation?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> [Edit] Has anyone gotten openvpn to work on their 16.04 installation? (On the phone, I already have a working setup)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Tested it with PIA
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What's going on?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> I check the logs and it says it's getting a timeout error. But when I check the configuration with my iPhone or any other working setup I am able to ping and connect with the same settings.
<ubptgbot> Minghua Wu was added by: Minghua Wu
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @UniversalSuperBox, Actually so I followed the steps here, https://www.ubuntu-touch.io/fr_FR/blog/notre-blog-1/post/using-vpn-in-ubuntu-touch-132 … Now I am getting the error No Valid VPN Secrets.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @AlexanderPlaza, This has been an issue for a very long time
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/46
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @PhoenixLandPirate, Alright trying out that fix the person did there
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I tried doing what was suggested but never got it to work personally
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @PhoenixLandPirate, Well i got it to work for a moment. Then I restarted and the vpn disappeared
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> I started to redo it but when I went to edit it nin terminal I now see two different entries. One with the normal name  … `ddns.netaddress` and the other `ddns.netaddress-uuid`
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> just a random thought before I sleep 😆 … whenever I use my Nexus 5, I really wish someday I get a UT phone as fast/smooth,if not faster/smoother, as this and with the battery life of my bq E5....I'm sick and tired of my main phone (E5) to say the least 😝
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> @alan_griffiths, sorry for bringing back an old topic, but if this is the repository https://code.launchpad.net/~ocs-team/owncloud-sync/trunk it has't been touched for over 2 years. I would myself probably made the same mistake. One thing we all need to do is also learn to pass the torch. I the forker would have contributed
<ubptgbot>  back, and would essentially become the only contributer, wouldn't it be better to just pass the torch on? I am full of speculation here, but passing the torch is something we do not see much when things have been at a stale state for so long.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh and BTW, the size of Nexus 5 is perfect for me 😉
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @Javacookies, this is why I can't wait for UBports to play nice with caf
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @sergiusens, «When you lose interest in a program, your last duty to it is to hand it off to a competent sucessor.» … Yes, you're absolutely right (everyone developing free software should read The Cathedral and the Bazaar at least once) :)
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> it is hard to accept you have abandoned software, but not touching something for two years and seeing others still want features from it is a good indicator
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @sergiusens, but even that is not a good indicator that something is just dead or abandoned. there's stuff on the phone that didn't get touched for just as long, even when canonical was paying everyone to work on stuff. and even so, there isn't always someone ready to take the torch when you are ready to hand it off. sure, it's
<ubptgbot>  doable for large projects with lots of visibility and developers involved, like python or the grand idea of ubuntu on phones, but rarely is anyone ever interested in taking over the one nitty gritty thing, or one random app made by one random person
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Everyone wants to go to the party, but nobody wants to stay and clean up. is a very appropriate adage, when talking about developing free software
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> more reason not to complain when someone forks and jfdi
<ubptgbot> Alessandro Destriere was added by: Alessandro Destriere
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Alessandro !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> Richard Elliott was added by: Richard Elliott
<ubptgbot> <anime_ted> Hello everyone. Where does one file suggestions and feature requests?
<ubptgbot> <Mehdi Abdellah> @strangerer, how to unlock bootloader samsung j320H
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @anime_ted, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch
<ubptgbot> <anime_ted> @dohbee, Thanks. Just begniing to find my way around.
<ubptgbot> <Dave S> Anyone else have battery problems with OPO on 16.04RC Week 29. Presume I should get more than 9 hours with very light use.
<ubptgbot> <anime_ted> @Dave S, Not a OPO user (Nexus 5 myself), but I have a lot of experience with older phones and old batteries can start to display reduced life very quickly. Are noticing this because it's significantly different from your experience with another operating system or version on the same phone?
<ubptgbot> <Dave S> @anime_ted, True but suspicious itseemed to get much worse after update from Week 28 to 29.
<ubptgbot> <anime_ted> I certainly wouldn't discount the possibility. I am at the moment re-flashing from 15.04 stable to 16.04 rc on my recently-purchased used Nexus 5, which seems to have poor battery life to begin with. I just started my Ubuntu Touch journey a few days ago, so I don't have a lot of background to draw on, but I'll look for differences
<ubptgbot>  on my phone.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 320x240) https://irc.ubports.com/t2J0ETY7.png
#ubports 2018-07-20
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @Dave S, Latest dev update and getting over24 hrs on OnePlus one. Nexus 5 same update level approx15hrs to 10%
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Nigel for Battery President!
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Lakotaubp, Sounds like I’ll need to replace a nexus 5 battery and a Oneplus One battery soon.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Anyone recommend a specific battery replacement or just find whatever works online these days for those phones?
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> Have a look at this it may help
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1100/nexus-5-replacement-battery
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Dave S, In the past, there have been a lot of problems with false readings of charge levels. Inaccuracy might be an alternative explanation
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yes, the MX4's hardware is bad for that for example. The only way to get an accurate reading is to power it down and watch the hibernated charging graphic. Then when you power it up again it matches for a while, but after that the software desynchronises the count from thr hardware.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Had hope that Xenial devel and RC had fixed that, but it proved to be false.
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @Lakotaubp, Nostromo is a producer of tuna in Italy 😆
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> Anyway … ```debug: fastboot: flash; [{"type":"recovery","url":"http://cdimage.ubports.com/devices/recovery-mako.img","checksum":"6954e171f21445d40f936b96f3e9db78d5ae890819a60dcd003e7d0749d5b26d","path":"/home/gianmarco/snap/ubports-installer/170/.cache/ubports/images/mako"}]``` … Do this mean that: … 1. The installer is downloadi
<ubptgbot> ng the image during the flash operation? … and 2. The installer is downloading an image without using SSL?
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> [Edit] Anyway … ```debug: fastboot: flash; [{"type":"recovery","url":"http://cdimage.ubports.com/devices/recovery-mako.img","checksum":"6954e171f21445d40f936b96f3e9db78d5ae890819a60dcd003e7d0749d5b26d","path":"/home/---------/snap/ubports-installer/170/.cache/ubports/images/mako"}] … ```Do this mean that: … 1. The installer is do
<ubptgbot> wnloading the image during the flash operation? … and 2. The installer is downloading an image without using SSL?
<ubptgbot> AdjunktH was added by: AdjunktH
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @AdjunktH, Hi David, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @garrogarri, But us the Tuna good 👽👻
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @garrogarri, You know the movie connected with that?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @garrogarri, Their anchovies are first class
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @Flohack, No, I don't
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Flohack, That sounds fishy :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> http://avp.wikia.com/wiki/USCSS_Nostromo
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Fishy? Not so much... More slimy and... Alien xD
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> if there's tuna that's fishy to me 😂
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> lol
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> LOL, ok
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @garrogarri, But what about this?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @garrogarri, 1. afaik everything needed is downloaded to the computer before pushing it to the device … 2. it doesn't matter really because the installer checks the files checksums
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @garrogarri, You dont need to secure anything with https which is public information. It just is a waste of computing power ;)
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @Flohack, Mmh. It isn't public information what operating system I want to use on my phone
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> Wikipedia is public information, but it is encrypted because it should be private which pages the people reads
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> [Edit] Wikipedia is public information, but it is encrypted because it should be private which pages the people read
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @garrogarri, And what type of phone do I have
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @garrogarri, [Edit] And what type of phone do I have, also
<ubptgbot> Dr. Katze was added by: Dr. Katze
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https doesn't protect you from third-parties learning a lot of things about you. You'd need TOR for that, and even that it isn't foolproof
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> Moreover I think there is some very slow cache in the place where I live, but is does not cache encrypted traffic, so it would be faster for me to download it encrypted
<ubptgbot> <Dr. Katze> Hey there guys! I'm actually looking for the beginner's group. UBports homepage directed me to this group. Can you help me? :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Dr. Katze, Hi Dr. Katze, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Dr. Katze, Shoot
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Dr. Katze, Are you German?
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @advocatux, In Space NoOne Can Hear You Eat Tuna ! 👽
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> @advocatux, What do you mean? … With HTTPS someone looking at the traffic sees which servers you are talking to but not which resources you access.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Ingo_FP_Angel, Yes, that's exactly what I mean :)
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> Then I don't get what you meant with your sentence 😉
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I agree that https is mandatory as soon as personal information is transmitted. But not the public OTA images from our server
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Ingo_FP_Angel, Garro said he doesn't want other people learning things like which OS have in his phone, and I meant connecting to something like `https://ubports-installer` gives a lot of clues about that to a third-party
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Hmm most Information is collected from stored data, not from tapping the transit. And most webserver logfiles are not encrypted ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Why I would bother brute-forc-craking of https which is possible, or injecting false certificates, which is also possible, to get data from one single user only,  when I can just get potentially thousands of user data from the logfiles
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Exactly, I was just replying to Garro's concerns. MITM attacks, snooping the DNS queries, and so on are possible and https is not the way to protect you from nosy third-parties
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But still think about it, no one will make much efforts for only one user, rather its better to target thousands of users´s data. Except its a personal interest of your friends, family or so. But usually the dont have the technical possibilities to tap your internet
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep, I agree with you :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Of course "who" is interested and "who" is the target, is pretty relevant
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Doesn't https also protect against "fake" servers (at least in some configurations). Since you also verify the checksum, it's maybe not be that much needed, but where does it get the checksum from?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> If the installer downloads the checksum from the same server, someone in the same network could modify the DNS entries so the installer flashes an image from the wrong server right?
<bshah> @JBBgameich, but gpg key is on recovery
<bshah> but again if you are bootstraping, recovery can also be modified so lol
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @JBBgameich, In order to modify DNS entries he needs to hack your DNS server, or compromise you in a public WiFi. So dont upgrade the phone outside your own network. Because hacking your providers DNS is a different story
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> I don't see a real threat there, I just wanted to show https isn't completely useless for OTAs :)
<ubptgbot> guangutu9 was added by: guangutu9
ile (standard input) matches
#ubports 2018-07-21
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, :D
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @mateosalta, yet another great lead, thank you for remembering and sharing !
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @padraic7a, well I want to, and I will, just that whatever was made at work I wont be sharing immediately. But I still have quite a bit of things to share in the pipeline. I havent touched my blog for months now, but I'm  going to gwt bacl to it over next 2 weeks
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @Fuseteam, just FYI there now is a term for that I see being tossed around: BYOD, for Bring Your Own Device. Much like what Samsung showed with S8 and Dex dock, when they run Ubuntu from the phone onto the external monitor: https://youtu.be/XPFemeuCTYg
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> when I saw it first time I left them a comment:
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> BYOD is about employees bringing their own hardware into the office, not about convergence
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/deQCRalv.png
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> because they thought they had probably invented IDE on a pho e :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> huh?
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, thanks for clarifying, I didnt know, I saw it used on the Internet with the convergence
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> because convergence fits into BYOD market. Just that now only I know from you that BYOD was already a thing before. thanks
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> [Edit] because they thought they had probably invented IDE on a phone :D
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, watch the vid, they present dex and they pitch at the audience of anyone else had IDE in their phone, like if they thought nobody had already came up with it before
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, oh, i thought you were mocking canonical with that statement, given you had just posted the screen grab of your comments
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i was going to say, canonical was in fact working on shipping the IDE for developing the apps, directly on the phone as well
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but granted, there still are no properly converged IDEs
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> I want to ask a question related to the dpi setting under xmir. As I understand it is a hard-fixed value of 96 in the source code. I dont hv source now to refer to, I just remember reading this on the Internet. So do any of you know if there is maybe just a source code file of few where I can just replace that value and rwcompi
<ubptgbot> le with, say, a fixed value of 180dpi? just so I could end up seeing everything 2x bigger than currently under xmir?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you don't need to change the source code
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, please share more
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/133
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Is that DeX thing even native?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> what is this
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> is it a hypervisor
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> or the container magic
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, it's a chroot
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> alright, so first thank you. However this is just dpi for fonts. Please understand that I am looking for knowledge on how to alter the dpi setting for the entire graphical stack not just for fonts. I want every aspect of ui to be scaled differently. And I am asking about the knowledge, anyone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's basically the same type of linux chroot people have been doing on android for years
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @dohbee, Just marketed
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> and some people are like "wow"
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> if anyone cares, here's why: even though i can enlarge fo ts the scrollbars will still be tiny. The checkboxes will still be tiny. and many other things, all that doesnt adapt to font size.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I don't understand why people are so used to eating shit these days
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, well if xmir takes same options as normal X server, i suppose there maybe one way to specify the DPI through it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or you can set the appropriate value for the Xresources perhaps
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @K31j0, well DeX is the dock. A brilliant one too: phone gets charging, external kbd/mouse, Ethernet port, speakers and hdmi all at once. And then there is an app that runs Ubuntu using chroot.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> geez I'm so pissed right now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, well, the samsung thing brings all the hardware together, now that usb-c lets more stuff go through the port at once
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, appreciate, thanks, i will google this. If anyone has more knowledge, also please share.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> this is like the 10th attempt to fix modem
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> and when it was patched onto the live OS it was working
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> but when integrated into the zip it doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> somentimes I just think of leaving it all to rot and using N900 as my main phone
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> it's not great, but it's better to have something with physical keyboard and software that works and is linux instead of a thing that can't even bring devfs nodes up right
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, also xmir is deprecated and will be going away hopefully soon, replaced by using Xwayland instead
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @KrisJacewicz, I remember something, but when I tried it needed hardware exceleration
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, in that case, do you know if xwayland is going to report the actual dpi value of the display?
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> [Edit] if anyone cares, here's why: even though i can enlarge fonts the scrollbars will still be tiny. The checkboxes will still be tiny. and many other things, all that doesnt adapt to font size.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, what does `xdpyinfo | grep resolution` report if you run it inside a terminal under xmir?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mostly your problem is that things in X11 just do not scale with DPI
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @mateosalta, but what you were trying was that altering numeral value(s) in a source code or something else?
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, 96 always
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> it was a commandline value for launching
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @KrisJacewicz, https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/unassigned-bugs/2016-January/037866.html
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> sorry this was abt xinerama i will try to find relwvant link...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> DPI is irrelevant when all the apps are simply saying "make this thing N pixels wide"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> xorg does not magically scale apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> a pixel is always a pixel
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/589485
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 589485 in X.Org X server "Ignores physical display size and calculates based on 96DPI" [High,Confirmed]
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, i thought that the widgetset layer uses dpi value for scaling. so when u design you use pixels but at runtime the widgetset scales things programatically. I read up on this some time ago, this is what i remembered.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, nope. if you specify in pixels you get pixels. the code has to be written to scale properly. gtk+3 is better at things of course, but still requires developers to design accordingly
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> like "Xmir -2x"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this is why we have "grid units" in UT
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> at least in case of the widgetsets that are adaptive to highDPI scenarios. I remwmber reading that both gtk+ and qt do this.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://mutse.github.io/2015/11/08/howto-launch-desktop-apps-on-utouch/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, gtk+ 2.x most certainly does not. qt does not either if you do not write your application in the correct way to do it
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, I lnow one thing for sure, when I develop gtk app on desktop i design size of everything in pixel units. but if i compile with highDPI optimization flag the app ends up scaled automatically on a retina desktop.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want scalable/converged apps on UT, really the best way to get that is to use the Ubuntu UI Toolkit and grid units for everything
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, what compile flag? there is no magic optimization flag afaik. you simply have to use the correct API if you want an app that scales with gtk+'s scaling config
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and that is only in gtk+3
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/226 here is how you can change the system grid units
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> understand thanls again. I already worked around this problem for myself by writing a library that scales my apps property at runtime.  … What I have not solved is using x11 apps on the phone.  … I  other words, i dont need a solution for writing apps myself, only fpr running already written apps on the phone in a scaled way.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, there is no generic solution to this.
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, compilation flags depend on a compiler. every compiler has different flags/switches. I use Lazarus IDE and what I use probably is different from what you are using.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this is why we always called them "legacy apps" and suggest they only be used when connected to an external display
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, wiki.lazarus.freepascal.org/High_DPI
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> for all languages
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> it really depends on what you use
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, there is nothing in there about compile flags?
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, ah yes, well i am myself interested in one language primarily: object pascal
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but anyway, it seems it simply provides some internal API which it sticks into your application or something
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> again, this has nothing to do with gtk+ and is not a general thing you can do
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, i font like to browse on phone, but lazarus IDE has a dialog where you set some flags and one is about compiling the app in dpi aware way. That logic will work regardless of the widgetset you choose to bind against. Like gtk or gtk3 or qt4 or qt5
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> not sure abt qt4 actually
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hopefully no one is using Qt4 any more
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or gtk 1.x
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, no, it has nothing to do with the toolkit. that is something with lazarus and/or object pascal or whatever
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you should not base your assumptions of how toolkits work, by what a single IDE provides for you
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, i used to run qt1 on arch gnu/linux
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in a single language
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, kde 1 is a nice DE. but it doesn't support scaling, so i switched to Plasma 5
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> not on purpose i diverged. the main thing is there is a bunch of apps that can run via xmir or xwayland some time soon. and it needs scaling for better readability. @dohbee you said that dpi setting has nothing to do with pixels. On one hand I hear you. On the other you still showed me that you can change the dpi for fonts and
<ubptgbot> they do scale. I wonder why thos kind of scaling only applies to fonts though. About how to scale the entire app not jist fonts.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Old KDE was the shit
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> it was great for what it was
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, DPI setting does not change how many pixels are in a pixel, indeed. one pixels is still always one pixel. you cannot scale all app widgets as you ask for, unfortunately. you can scale apps which are built with newer toolkits that can handle scaling, in many cases, but there are still plenty where that will not work full
<ubptgbot> y, or at all.
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> and again not because i cant write a properly scaled app, but for the purpose of scaling old apps. The xmir is a display within a natove window I suspect. It wonders me if that emulated display could not scale things before they end up drawn.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> scaling, layouts and adaptive UIs are always blowing my mind
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> but I'm not UI/UX designer so that's understandable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, you can scale any old app you wish, so long as you rewrite it to be scalable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the Xft.dpi setting only works for fonts, because Truetype fonts are already scalable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it will not work for bitmap fonts, though
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, what if the xmir window draws every emulated pixel over 4 actual pixels? not scaling but zooming in by the factor of x2?
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> so if the pixels inside xmir window were 2 times bigger?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, that would be a massive waste of CPU
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> stuff is slow enough without that happening
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, cannot be handled by gpu?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess not, as far as i understand, because xmir is already not gpu accelerated on the phones
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> i mean that already ahppens no? the pixel in ui is not actualy the hardware pixel of the screen right? I mean on desktop I dont know abput the phone, never seen screen resolution changed on a phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if it were, then maybe it could be, but it would still be incredibly slow
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, ah, that's right
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also the cpu/gpu are not entirely separate things
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> so do you know if xwayland will be?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i suspect xwayland will suffer from many of the same maladys on the phone
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> ok but was it mentionned that at least ot would be gpu accelerated on the arm phones?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, i have no idea if it will be or not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, it is really not the solution to the problem.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the only real solution is building fully converged apps
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, it will be a solution to other problems though. If it wont fix scaling then it will fix graphical performance.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> graphical performance may be improved slightly with xwayland, but i'm not sure how much
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is at least a single shared X server, rather than having a server per app, so likely will perform slightly better simply as a result of that
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> what time it is believed that xwayland would land (replace xmir)?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know. it requires latest mir and some other changes, so probably some months
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> i see so perhaps not this year
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for the apps you write, you are having the issue with fonts being decent size, but controls still small?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or it's only an issue for other apps you've installed binaries of?
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, only for other apps. The reason i dont have this problem is because in case of controls i know end up being tiny i dont use them and use custom drawn ones. Example is a checkbox. On a scaled font dpi the text to the right of the checkbox will show up big but the actual square within which the checkmark is will st
<ubptgbot> ill be tiny af. So i dont use the widgetset provided chackbox but instead i use my own whoch i draw according to my scalling.
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> but my apps actually dont depend on the font dpi either for the fonts.
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> ar startup i checl the actual dpi and dynamically resize pixel units of all ui elements by a calculated factor.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right, that's basically what the sdk toolkit does, for grid units.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and apps just say things are 1gu or 5gu or 2.5gu or whatever
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sort of like "display pixels" on android
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> and then as a coder i must remember not to use hardcoded values either so this: … Label1.Height := 22; … becomes: … Label1.Height := VScale(22); … Vscale scales any pixel value by a vertical ratio. There is HScale and there is Scale which uses an average ratio between V and H.
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, ok i see
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And QtQuick controls 2 should do it too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you could implement it and use the same thing for your apps. and perhaps build with Qt5 instead of gtk+, then you wouldn't need to mess with xmir. you could just package your app in a click and run it directly then i guess
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We'll need to get QtMir to send the scale values correctly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Qt has support for android display pixels internally, but not gu
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i don't think we want to be using the SCALE or whatever variable
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Why not?
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, in deed i am interested in binding my apps against qt5 instead of gtk. Lazarus allows you to choose a wifgetset and recompile against it.  … But i havent gotten around it yet because it turns out that the binding that works on desktop for qt5 does not work on the phone. I guess there are some binary differences i
<ubptgbot> n qt libraries so my bindings dont compile.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I know the UITK is great, but we'll really need to scale it back if we don't get about 5 more engineers
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> i havent gotten time to try to follow compiler errors and manually try to change headers.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, i'm not talking about keeping the full uitk.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So... What? Patch Qt for grid units?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, let's not go down that rabbit hole right now
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah. We'll need to translate Px/GU to the Qt scale factor. :P
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Anyone having issues with seeing categories within the open store on the latest RC release?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The API's been a little strange today I know
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @KrisJacewicz, 👍
<ubptgbot> <hydrahex> Fwd from vanyasem: https://t.me/unity8_port_notes
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> @hydrahex, Is that arch os
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> @hydrahex, [Edit] Is that for arch os
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> Or ut based On arvh
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> [Edit] Or ut based on arch
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> @hydrahex, [Edit] Is that unity for arch os
<ubptgbot> <strangerer> [Edit] Or UT based on arch
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> That's the same thing actually
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Because packages are the same for phones and desktop
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> The only difference is the architecture
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I haven't tested it on a phone yet though, but it works on desktops
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and yeah i've heard of byod i was just imagining a type i can just go to work with my phone instead of my laptop haha
<ubptgbot> dishuba10 was added by: dishuba10
<ubptgbot> idmikhaichi was added by: idmikhaichi
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @idmikhaichi, Hi Daniyal, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <idmikhaichi> Hi,can i install ubtouch on my phone whitout pc?
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> Fwd from dohniks: All you dekko2 hackers out there. I think it's time to align forces. Let me propose a place to do so: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1477/dekko2-community-thread
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @idmikhaichi, What OS is running in your phone currently?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohniks great idea. Another good place to post it is #ubports:matrix.org
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> I don't have matrix
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I can post it there if you want
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> sure thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> I thought the tg and matrix channels are bridged to each other?!
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> like tg and irc
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohniks: Thanks for your great approach!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohniks, UBports OT it is, but UBports (general) not yet
<ubptgbot> <Xavi_R> a question for the admins
<ubptgbot> <Xavi_R> why use telegram instead mailing lists?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> should i consider this trolling?
<ubptgbot> <Xavi_R> no, no
<ubptgbot> <Xavi_R> its a seruois queston
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> just duckduckgo "why mailing lists suck"
<ubptgbot> <Xavi_R> maybeoff topic then dont answer me
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> we have a forum
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> if that's what you're looking for
<ubptgbot> <Xavi_R> ok thanks
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i am personally against mailing lists
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, https://forums.ubports.com
<ubptgbot> <Xavi_R> I prefer threads of discussion 👍
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> yeah a forum or a github issue will do
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> you can reply to it via email
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> so well
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/this-week-in-mir-20th-july-2018/7154
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> This week @alan_g has been hard at work refreshing our developer documentation, adding content to reflect the technology Mir will support going forward. He’s also updated the Mir kiosk apps to use Wayland, rather then the old Mir client API. … I’ve been preparing to implement the stable XDG shell protocol. I’ve continued clean
<ubptgbot> ing up shell surface code, and added tests to ensure correct functionality. … @mariogrip has been working with us to add XWayland support to Mir. This would allow legacy X11 apps to run within Mir like in Gnome on Wayland and other Wayland compositors. This work is ongoing, but nearing a usable state.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Xavi_R, Use the forum for threads. But Telegram is great for chit-chat and small issues. You see, flooding people with daily digest with 100s of messages will not gain more than lot of people skipping through them
<ubptgbot> <Frank Gores> hello everybody, as I understand well, 16.04 will also be available for the mx4.  Does the battery indicator issue (wrong indication, not showing correct percentage) will be solved?
<ubptgbot> <Xavi_R> @Flohack, Thank you for the answer florian
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Tried to install 16.04/rc (OTA-4) today on frieza (M10 FHD) using ubports-installer on ubuntu-16.04 LTS : installer crashes when used as normal user, since it cannot create a cache directory to download installation files.
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> Have you used the installer before? Does the cache directory already exist with wrong permissions?
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Yes, with a FP2. Had a problem of same kind. I had to manually create the cache directory for the PF2.
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Error reported failure of mkdir cmd.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Pascal, Sounds like a parent dir is probably owned by root, probably from previous run of installer with sudo
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Checked that everything's owned by root/root in cache directory.
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> When I run `ls -ld ~/.cache/ubports*` in a console, I have two folders: `ubport` and `ubportsimages`. both of which are owned by my user account, not root. And I think that's the way it is supposed to be
<ubptgbot> <fulvius999> @malditobastardo, Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> First folder is `ubports`, missed an `s`
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> If I remember correctly, Jan said something like "it's not really necessary to run the installer with `sudo`, but if it helps, so be it". … So you could try to just call the installer with `sudo` 😉
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> By the way, does anyone know a way to delete a calendar with the calendar app? Long tapping and existing calendar only allows to change its color.
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> Or any other way, not necessarily with the calendar app?
<ubptgbot> <idmikhaichi> @advocatux, Android 5.1.1 (Huawei y560 L01)
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @idmikhaichi, Don't even bother
<ubptgbot> <idmikhaichi> 😕what can i do know
<ubptgbot> <idmikhaichi> [Edit] 😕what can i do now
<ubptgbot> <idmikhaichi> Then how can i install a linux distribution on my phone😐
<ubptgbot> <idmikhaichi> There must be a way
<ubptgbot> ChanningSinclair was added by: ChanningSinclair
<ubptgbot> <idmikhaichi> @idmikhaichi, Would you help me.. … There must be a way … @vanyasem @advocatux
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not again
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux ^^
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Done. That spammer is one insistent bastard, that's for sure 😆
<ubptgbot> <idmikhaichi> @advocatux can i install any linux ver on android or instead of it.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @idmikhaichi, Only on supported devices. Please see https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <idmikhaichi> @advocatux, Sadly not my device...😐
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Sorry to hear that. I don't know if it's possible for you currently but some of those devices on that list are not hard to get and you can even find them at a very low price :)
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> Try a Oneplus One good price second hand , nice screen, good on battery life.
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> If you want to go even cheaper, Nexus 4's are pretty cheap nowadays
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> Should be affordable even for people that don't want to invest a lot
<ubptgbot> <Netherstarfire> Wow people are selling used nexus 5's flashed with kali nethunter for about 200 dollar on ebay
<ubptgbot> <Netherstarfire> Quite insane for somthing anyone can do in less than 10 minutes
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Ingo_FP_Angel, Great question and this definitely needs GUI IX design (whats the word?) attention. In our nextcloudpi group I remember this was answered but one must ask 'why is delete calendar not as obvious as add calendar?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I meant nextcloud not nextcloudpi
<ubptgbot> DHqmPApzeugC1 was added by: DHqmPApzeugC1
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We have been made aware of an outage spanning a variety of public UBports-owned infrastructure starting at about 15:40UTC on July 21, 2018: … - forums.ubports.com … - ubports.com … - ubuntu-touch.io … - UBports Push Notification service … Some of these services have come back online as of 16:50 UTC on July 21, 2018. We are
<ubptgbot>  continuing to work to bring the remaining offline services back.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> As of 17:10 UTC on July 21, 2018, all public UBports services are back online. Please notify me of any further issues.
<ubptgbot> XavieraGladstone was added by: XavieraGladstone
<ubptgbot> langqiesi was added by: langqiesi
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @langqiesi, fuck you
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Chantal Cassano, Hi Chantall, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Chantal Cassano, [Edit] Hi Chantal, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @UniversalSuperBox, Are there details on what happened? (DDOS, etc)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The root cause was allowing our balance on Digital Ocean to fall below their acceptable balance, causing our account to become suspended. … How are we ensuring this doesn't happen again? … We're adding multiple new administrators on our account and we've increased our notifications of low account balances.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @UniversalSuperBox, Oh awesome! :) glad to hear and awesome you’re using Digital Ocean
<ubptgbot> Esampaio90 was added by: Esampaio90
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Esampaio90 !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> help me out anyone. I distincly remember someone saying he would try and create a clickable plugin for VC Code. Cant find it now. Anyone remember who/where that was?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> * VS Code
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @matv1, https://t.me/ubports/141526
#ubports 2018-07-22
<ubptgbot> <Esampaio90> @Bolly, Ok
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @vanyasem thats the one. Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Hope that guy will be successfull. VS Code is really good
<ubptgbot> manishjvora was added by: manishjvora
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> my nexus 5 screen broke into many pieces when I dropped it yesterday...
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> I hope support for a newer device comes
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Christopher, I think you can order new screens still?
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> I did buy a new screen, but it reminds me that I wish I could use a newer device
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> Nexus 5 was unveiled on October 31, 2013
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Well, Android may be on its way out (do a search for Project Fuscia), so we might see manufacturers embracing the idea of making it easier to run non-Google/Android OSes on their devices...
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Sorry, "Fuchsia"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's more likely that we'll see a shift toward more closed-source drivers (the reason for Fuchsia is an Apache-licensed kernel), so no
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But that's @ubports_ot material
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Mmm so sounds like it will be a continued up hill battle.
<ubptgbot> Constancia Curlin was added by: Constancia Curlin
<ubptgbot> <lsapll> could ubuntu touch enable two or more VPNs simultaneously?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @lsapll, I guess only if you start it from command line.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> From command line it is a "normal" ubuntu...
<ubptgbot> <lsapll> command line mode can be done with two vpn enabled simultaneously?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> You can use command line from the terminal on the phone or via ssh or adb. There is no special mode. I was just saying that the GUI propably does not offer an option to connect to various VPNs at the same time.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> For adb and ssh access see https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/index.html
<ubptgbot> Oberisk was added by: Oberisk
<ubptgbot> <Oberisk> Hey quick question, does Ubuntu touch work.with nexus6?
<ubptgbot> <Oberisk> On the devices list, I only see.nexus5. is this the most recent updated list?
<ubptgbot> <Oberisk> Thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Oberisk, no it doesn't
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> there are efforts to port n6 though
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> the list is accurate
<ubptgbot> <Oberisk> Ok thank you!!!!!!
<ubptgbot> <Netherstarfire> I just hope the librem 5 will live up to expectations because if it does it would be the ultimate replacement to my oneplus one
<ubptgbot> <Netherstarfire> As in the end google is moving more and more toward closed source
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @Netherstarfire, So everyone go order one
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Successfully used ubports-installer 0.1.21-beta with Bq E4.5 and M10 FHD from Debian 9.4.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Congrats!
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Thanks ! Is 16.04 expected to land on 07/30/18 ?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Well dates are just to general orientation.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So I wont acknowldege or decline ;)
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> I'll wait for sure ! Thanks for your work.
<ubptgbot> <side> good evening...i am kinda comfused... i just synced halium repos for my device and i am ready to build...BUT... … does halium manifest contains only the HAL-side stuff ? where is the ubuntu touch sources ?already there ?...
<ubptgbot> <side> do i have to sync ubports manifest too ?
<ubptgbot> <side> [Edit] good evening...i am kinda comfused... i just synced halium repos for my device and i am ready to build...BUT... … does halium manifest contains only the HAL-side stuff ? where is the ubuntu touch sources (UI Stuff etc)?already there ?...
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> archi_dagac was added by: archi_dagac
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi, welcome back :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @side, Halium is a project about low-level device bringup and boot for multiple operating systems, so UT is not included of course.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @advocatux, Thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <side> @Flohack, so i need both halium and ubport sources...although ubport documentation says that i need fastboot.samsung devices use no fastboot
<ubptgbot> <side> @Flohack, [Edit] so i need both halium and ubport sources...although ubport documentation says that i need fastboot. samsung devices use no fastboot
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 1280x472) https://irc.ubports.com/7JDuzBSc.png We do not have Samsung fully documented by now but look at this:
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @side, We do not have Samsung fully documented now but look at this: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/912/samsung-porting-notes-a-loose-collection
<ubptgbot> <side> i know heimdall yea...oh...hmm
<ubptgbot> <side> i believed that the final product would be a flashable twrp zip damned
<ubptgbot> <mpnegro> Hi
<ubptgbot> <mpnegro> I've a problem with samba in VPN
<ubptgbot> <mpnegro> I cant access any samba share in VPN
<ubptgbot> <mpnegro> I think is because I need to enter the ip address of the server in VPN mode and file manager don't have that option
<ubptgbot> <mpnegro> Anyone have this problem?
<ubptgbot> <side> why is  …     <project path="external/bsdiff" name="platform/external/bsdiff" groups="pdk" remote="aosp" /> missing from halium repo ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You might want to join @halium
<ubptgbot> <side> oops sorry.thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @side, No, this is not how UT works
<ubptgbot> Ellen Burgard was added by: Ellen Burgard
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Welcome Ellen
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Ellen !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hmm I think that "Ellen" is a spammer bot and has been deleted by Telegram. It's a pity, maybe she was in love with Yumi 😆
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @advocatux, This is sad to learn
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> @advocatux, Don't worry, We'll keep looking for a partner.😊
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> sad violin music
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> I have a question
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Yumi is girl or boy?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> In the XXI century we're all bots 🤘
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Bolly, Sure
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Bolly, 42
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, fourty two?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yes
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> is that a gender?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> that's my flat's number in my apt
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> hehe
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Read some books
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i only read the docs
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> ^^
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, unable to read regular books
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> professional disease
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> have you painted your ears in white btw?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> oh man wrong chat, i thought we're in OT
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> No Mr. Bunnyrabbit
<ubptgbot> yushaochuo19 was added by: yushaochuo19
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> [Edit] dalton was faster :(
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/20HmtqB6.mp4
<ubptgbot> Melodia was added by: Melodia
<ubptgbot> <Melodia> hi there.. i want to install ubuntu touch on my device. and i have mtk device. can i install UT on it ? i need someone help
<ubptgbot> elChuPt was added by: elChuPt
<ubptgbot> stefan was added by: stefan
<ubptgbot> JeffLancelot was added by: JeffLancelot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Sigh.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> you're welcome
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Melodia, If it is not a supported device, a port must be created
#ubports 2019-07-15
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/2jBAy0iw.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/p19Fn0Cz.png
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Sconio [<reply to media>], looks to that rdnis is activated correctly
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 10.42.0.1 is your rdnis ip
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> if you do ip addr show on your pc you should see an ip of 10.42.0.x
<ubptgbot> johnnie fujita was added by: johnnie fujita
<ubptgbot> <johnnie fujita> hi people i am a developer of solutions for democratic virtual identity. Which i believe can only  be achieved, if regular people can check if the algorithms and systems that they use to interact with the surrouding world are not tampered with some biased instruction on behalf of other parties that have exclusive access to the code
<ubptgbot> .
<ubptgbot> <johnnie fujita> i am new to ubuntu touch, but as i got deeper developing my platforms of end-to-end transactions and such, i always have to trust the underlying layers for some activities. At least, if i wish to keep the usecases to feel normal at some extent.
<ubptgbot> <johnnie fujita> i will read more now in the website, but does the ubuntu touch is really connected to the kernel level instructions, or does it run as a subsystem over some other layer that is provided by google for example?
<ubptgbot> <johnnie fujita> if anybody could give me this info straight ahead before i dive into the manuals, it would be neat!
<ubptgbot> <johnnie fujita> thanks guys
<ubptgbot> <johnnie fujita> already got to the good stuff guys, thanks. ubuntu touch is what i was looking indeed.
<ubptgbot> <hadrianweb> Hello guys
<ubptgbot> <hadrianweb> A manual to get Spotify up un running on Ubuntu touch devices
<ubptgbot> <hadrianweb> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2925/how-to-use-spotify-on-ubuntu-touch
<ubptgbot> <hadrianweb> 😜
<ubptgbot> <hadrianweb> [Edit] A manual to get Spotify up and running on Ubuntu touch devices
<ubptgbot> <Coolomatics> 👍😀
<ubptgbot> shafiqmustapa was added by: shafiqmustapa
<ubptgbot> <LittleBoy8506> Loading module: 'libubuntu_application_api_touch_mirclient.so.3.0.0' … library "libubuntu_application_api.so" not found … dlsym failed: library handle is null … dlsym failed: library handle is null … Segmentation fault
<ubptgbot> <LittleBoy8506> ?
<ubptgbot> Alexandre Milani was added by: Alexandre Milani
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @hadrianweb [https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2925/how-to-use-spotify-on-ubuntu-touch], cool, i like the idea of running it local
<ubptgbot> <MaxKerst> @hadrianweb [https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2925/how-to-use-spotify-on-ubuntu-touch], Nice one 👍
<ubptgbot> <hadrianweb> Thanks for the messages
<ubptgbot> <mofota> Hi guys, in UT 16.04, is anyone able to run the desktop apps, I installed the latest available scope for the desktop apps, but non is appearing after installing in the container, any thoughts?
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> @mofota [Hi guys, in UT 16.04, is anyone able to run the desktop apps, I installed the la …], Go to the app screen and then swipe up from the bottom, do you see them then? If you can press the star to then make the scope 'swipeable' from left on the apps screen,
<ubptgbot> xixian was added by: xixian
<ubptgbot> <mofota> Apologies for the late reply, yes I did it already, feels as the scope is not reading the apps
<ubptgbot> <mofota> Is there a way to read the log related to the scope?
<ubptgbot> Marius S was added by: Marius S
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> The only other thing I can think off is to drag down form the top to see if that refreshes the app list. Failing that have you rebooted?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mofota [Apologies for the late reply, yes I did it already, feels as the scope is not re …], what are you trying to install?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @mofota did you by any chance make the libertine container and/or scope in UT 15.04 and then upgrade to 16.04? That might cause the problem. Are there any apps you can’t afford losing? If this mismatch is the problem, then removing the scope, and removing the container and start fresh. Latest libertine on 16.04 does have a few problems
<ubptgbot>  though
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] @mofota did you by any chance make the libertine container and/or scope in UT 15.04 and then upgrade to 16.04? That might cause the problem. Are there any apps you can’t afford losing? If this mismatch is the problem, then removing the scope, and removing the container and start fresh may help. Latest libertine on 16.04 does hav
<ubptgbot> e a few problems though
<ubptgbot> <mofota> I installed Ubuntu touch 16.04 using the installer fresh, then I created a container using libertine-container-manager, tried also using Libertine in settings, then installed fresh libreoffice, gedit, I thought the apps will show in the scopes between the apps directly, as the Desktop Apps scope from the store is not compatible with 16.04,
<ubptgbot>  I found a post with a link to the latest version 1.3.2.1, after installing I swipe up in the scopes apps list and favorite the Desktop Apps to swipe from the right, trying to refresh the list, or adding any new apps in Libertine still doesn't show any apps
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mofota [I installed Ubuntu touch 16.04 using the installer fresh, then I created a conta …], That is super weird
<ubptgbot> <mofota> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0T6jdk4q.png This is what it shows when I try using the terminal, I'm not sure if there is any other command to use to launch the desktop apps
<ubptgbot> <mofota> file not found, indeed I'm using the wrong command :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mofota [file not found, indeed I'm using the wrong command :D], hi and welcome. yes, you'll need to launch GUI apps in libertine from terminal using `ubuntu-app-launch` command. you can use `ubuntu-app-launch-appids` to see the apps you can launch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mofota [I installed Ubuntu touch 16.04 using the installer fresh, then I created a conta …], the legacy ([sic] desktop) apps scope does not need to be installed separately in 16.04. you just need to swipe up from bottom edge when looking at apps scope, and then select it from the list. you can tap the star next to it, to pin it to the lis
<ubptgbot> t and swipe left/right at apps screen to switch between the two scopes
<ubptgbot> <mofota> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/xhFzKh02.mp4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what channel did you install? stable, rc, devel, or edge?
<ubptgbot> <mofota> From the stable channel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, what device is this on?
<ubptgbot> <mofota> It's the Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <mofota> Feels maybe I missed up something when I reinstalled the Desktop Apps scope from a click file, also I enabled image write as I needed vim to be in terminal using apt
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah; should work, but libertine is still quite experimental, and many apps don't work. and i think there have been more issues on nexus 5 (though i'm not sure why that would be)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mofota [Feels maybe I missed up something when I reinstalled the Desktop Apps scope from …], `vi` is already installed, but not full vim. if you really need full vim for some reason, it'd probably be better to install it in libertine too; you can then run it in terminal with `libertine-launch vim`
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mofota [<reply to media>], Libreoffice is broken on libertine in the N5 now, you can use gnumeric and abiword as replacement in the meantime
<ubptgbot> <F C> How many apps are there open store ?
<ubptgbot> <mofota> @malditobastardo [Libreoffice is broken on libertine in the N5 now, you can use gnumeric and abiwo …], OMG! It's a dream come true! gnumeric worked! abiword had the same behavior as libreoffice apps
<ubptgbot> <mofota> I will test out more and share my findings here, thanks guys for the help
<ubptgbot> <mofota> It's amazing to see it work even in basics, I'm excited for the future of Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I think there's a thread on the forum about it. And perhaps some issues on GitHub
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @mofota [It's amazing to see it work even in basics, I'm excited for the future of Ubuntu …], thanks! these encouraging words go a long way for many people.  Don't forget we're always looking for people to help.  there are only a small number of really hard working devs here so if any of you are able to help, please do.  We aren't t
<ubptgbot> hat far away from a victory.  :)
<ubptgbot> <F C> Date of the next UT launch
<ubptgbot> <F C> Android developers as we could contribute to Ubuntu touch
#ubports 2019-07-16
<ubptgbot> Er_rx was added by: Er_rx
<ubptgbot> superastorh was added by: superastorh
<ubptgbot> <superastorh> hi
<ubptgbot> <superastorh> i have mobail and a I want used Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <superastorh> I'm afraid the device will crash
<ubptgbot> <superastorh> Is it possible to take a copy of the phone system
<ubptgbot> <superastorh> Does Ubuntu Touch support Android app?
<ubptgbot> <LittleBoy8506> yes using anbox
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @mofota [OMG! It's a dream come true! gnumeric worked! abiword had the same behavior as l …], Do these apps show on the Nexus 5 display, or do you have to connect to a remote display? On my Nexus 5 the screen goes blank and returns to Scope, so I presumed it was only able to output to a remote desktop display.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @mofota [OMG! It's a dream come true! gnumeric worked! abiword had the same behavior as l …], [Edit] Do these apps show on the Nexus 5 display, or do you have to connect to a remote display? On my Nexus 5 the screen goes blank and returns to Scopes, so I presumed it was only able to output to a remote desktop display.
<ubptgbot> <superastorh> Do I have to install it?
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> @LittleBoy8506 [yes using anbox], I think it should be mentioned that anbox is experimental, don't expect that it works too well.
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> @superastorh [Do I have to install it?], Yes, see http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<ubptgbot> Sobhan Acharya was added by: Sobhan Acharya
<ubptgbot> <Sobhan Acharya> Hello people
<ubptgbot> <Sobhan Acharya> I recently came accross Ubuntu torch as an alternative to Google android and read about convergence feature which I love.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi ! … Btw is Touch, not torch 😉
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> But if you want to torch Android, that's OK 😄
<ubptgbot> <Sobhan Acharya> The only issue I face is that touch is not aupported for Moto G5 Plus... … Is there a way to get it supported.
<ubptgbot> <Sobhan Acharya> @advocatux [But if you want to torch Android, that's OK 😄], Hahaha no no I wont.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Sobhan Acharya [The only issue I face is that touch is not aupported for Moto G5 Plus... … Is the …], You might be interested in helping the porting effort for that device … https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/50
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> @advocatux [You might be interested in helping the porting effort for that device … https://gi …], Will go through and do my best to help.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @RedBlade4555 [Will go through and do my best to help.], Great! If you want to learn about the porting process, please see http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> @advocatux [Great! If you want to learn about the porting process, please see http://docs.ub …], Thanks a lot. Lets c what I can do to help. I have recently jumped into the open source world n I must say im more Dan impressed on how devs all over the world are coming together to build extravagant tech
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Sticker, 512x128) https://irc.ubports.com/5aS0ra8d.webp
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @John (Marlin) [Do these apps show on the Nexus 5 display, or do you have to connect to a remote …], some apps works in the nexus 5 some others don't
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> in the past, everything used to work "fine" but now for example libreoffice doesn't work anymore, etc.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> this is WIP so be patience
<ubptgbot> <southsidetoker> @cyb3rhatt3r [Why would you want something logging your typing habits?], I want to track my gf.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @southsidetoker I've removed your message. Please, don't post nonsense in this group, thank you :)
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> @advocatux [You might be interested in helping the porting effort for that device … https://gi …], Hello again  … I went through the basics n now I know how to root a phone and install a custom rom.
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> UniversalSuperBox hasnt updated after Jan 25 2018. … I know of the current issues now … What am I supposed to do to help resolve it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Now you can try to follow the porting steps :)
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> @advocatux [Now you can try to follow the porting steps :)], OK will do … hope m not bugging u but being too stupid
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Don't worry, no problem :)
<ubptgbot> 蔺家老王 Fotso was added by: 蔺家老王 Fotso
<ubptgbot> <蔺家老王 Fotso> Fwd from Bitlotto.com: 1BitLotto is a bitcoin-lottery with a prize of 1 BTC and chance 1/100 to win. … 1bitlotto.com
<ubptgbot> veeraraghavareddy was added by: veeraraghavareddy
<ubptgbot> M3T4LL1C14N0 .. was added by: M3T4LL1C14N0 ..
<ubptgbot> <M3T4LL1C14N0 ..> hello which appliances can be installed Ubuntu Touch OS?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ :)
<ubptgbot> <M3T4LL1C14N0 ..> because I have the motorola and wanted to install it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You can try to port it if that model meets the minimum requirements for it. … Please see http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Nikfrager> @M3T4LL1C14N0 .. [because I have the motorola and wanted to install it], If it is the Moto G2 (titan) you should look here for the installation of UT16.04 https://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-g-2014/development/experimental-ubuntu-touch-titan-t3608846
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Those instructions are going to confuse them more than help them IMO :)
<ubptgbot> <Nikfrager> @advocatux [Those instructions are going to confuse them more than help them IMO :)], Unfortunately other instruction doesn’t exist. The community ports need more love.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Nikfrager [Unfortunately other instruction doesn’t exist. The community ports need more lov …], I agree regarding latter for sure
<ubptgbot> l3uff3r was added by: l3uff3r
<ubptgbot> Owen was added by: Owen
<ubptgbot> <phovi> Hi!
<ubptgbot> <phovi> I have a Sony XPeria XA2 that I would like to install UT on -is this available?
<ubptgbot> <phovi> Other option would be SailfishOS (they are offering an image) but I would prefer UT...
<ubptgbot> <phovi> Do I have to get Halium working on it first?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> no way so far, we lack Android 8 and newer HAL support
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @phovi [I have a Sony XPeria XA2 that I would like to install UT on -is this available?], Don't see any Sony on the list here. Check the link to make it yourself: … https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <phovi> So, does UT need a new HAL based on Halium first? Sony is offering AOSP 8 for this model as part of their Open Devices program so there should be good chance to develop for this device, right?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @phovi [So, does UT need a new HAL based on Halium first? Sony is offering AOSP 8 for th …], Halium is not ported for 8 either
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> basically we need to reapply hybris patches on top of newer Android tree, then adapt middleware components to Android-side changes, such as HWC2 API
<ubptgbot> <phovi> Ok, so quite a task, huh?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> yeah, not principally impossible, but needs some effort
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Would have bought an XA2 if UBports were available. :D
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Looks like a nice device.
<ubptgbot> <phovi> Yeah, it's a nice device and was a bargain also -got it from an outlet quite cheap :) … Would it be still better to start porting based on AOSP 7 then?
<ubptgbot> Phijo was added by: Phijo
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> Hey are there phones pre loaded with ut
<ubptgbot> <Phijo> Hi guys, I'm sick of Google Microsoft and all the spying companies that are commercializing our lives and what we do and care about. So no need to convince me about Ubuntu touch. However there are some features I need in a phone. May I ask someone of you if Ubuntu touch meets my requirements? … I need both telegram and signal.  Don't need W
<ubptgbot> hatsApp, would sacrifice that availability of all my contacts for privacy. Most of the people I care about have either telegram or signal. If not they will at least be able so send an sms. … Are signal and telegram installable? … Is there disk and more important as card encryption available? That's kind of a must have since imo the biggest risk is
<ubptgbot> losing (just being said or the victim of some evil person) the device and the data on it. Don't want someone to just have to plug my phone into his PC and have all my private stuff. Take the phone, I can but a new one. But data is something different since it's not only effecting myself. … What about easy backup? Hate my Android for that. Broken by
<ubptgbot>  design😡 … Thanks in advance for your mich appreciated help
<ubptgbot> <Phijo> And sorry for the long text.🤨
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Hi Philipp!
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Native clients for both signal and telegram are available although they are far from feature complete... But they are maintained and are improving over time.
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Also there is a pretty cool matrix client btw.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @RedBlade4555 [Hey are there phones pre loaded with ut], Not currently but by the end of the year, pinephone might be out and preloaded with UT.
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> No easy data encryption, no comfortable backup that i'm aware of...
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> [Edit] No easy data encryption and no comfortable backup that i'm aware of...
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> [Edit] No easy data encryption and no comfortable backup that i'm aware of, sry...
<ubptgbot> <Phijo> @hummlbach [Native clients for both signal and telegram are available although they are far …], Thanks that sounds good🤔👍
<ubptgbot> <Phijo> @hummlbach [No easy data encryption and no comfortable backup that i'm aware of, sry...], Well backups can't be worse than with Android. No possibility to take an .IMG copy of the whole disk like with my Debian?🤔 … I just use cp /dev/sdx /path/to/name.img for that on a live system.
<ubptgbot> <Phijo> No data encryption however is a huge negative unfortunately😭
<ubptgbot> <Phijo> I like my stuff encrypted😁
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> @libremax [Not currently but by the end of the year, pinephone might be out and preloaded w …], thanks a lo for the info.
<ubptgbot> <Phijo> Thanks for the info though
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> so yes, you simply copy `~/.local` and `~/.config` or your whole home directory and your fine... ofc thats possible but not what most users would call comfortable...
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> [Edit] so yes, you can simply copy `~/.local` and `~/.config` or your whole home directory and your fine... ofc thats possible but not what most users would call comfortable...
<ubptgbot> <phovi> rsync?
<ubptgbot> <Phijo> If anyone knows if and how encryption works I'd be glad to hear that.
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Again there is some "manual" way iirc
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> have you searched the forum?
<ubptgbot> <Phijo> @hummlbach [so yes, you can simply copy ~/.local and ~/.config or your whole home directory …], Sound good, I like to have controll of what a system is doing
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> @phovi [rsync?], i would use `scp` or `adb`
<ubptgbot> <Phijo> @hummlbach [have you searched the forum?], To be honest only quickly.
<ubptgbot> <Phijo> Encryption however should be working smoothly for my taste … 😉
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> doing encryption right (aka smoothly) is by no means easy, especially when we don't have access to hardware key storage
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1012/one-method-to-encrypt-home-phablet … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2368/encryption-and-vpn/14
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> @dohbee [doing encryption right (aka smoothly) is by no means easy, especially when we do …], yes you will also find a lot of discussion how secure it is at the end... ;-)
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @RedBlade4555 [Hey are there phones pre loaded with ut], On eBay you can find some past UT oem phones as well as some that have been user converted.
<ubptgbot> <Phijo> @hummlbach [https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1012/one-method-to-encrypt-home-phablet … https:/ …], Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Phijo> @dohbee [doing encryption right (aka smoothly) is by no means easy, especially when we do …], Absolutely. But it's it that hard (honest question) to use let's say the working everyone from Linux (dm crypt /Luks) on a phone?🤔
<ubptgbot> <Phijo> No offense but I'm just wondering. Don't know how secure my Samsung encryption is anyway🤔
<ubptgbot> <Phijo> Mhm. Read a bit into it and it's not user friendly at all. I understand it's a lot to ask but a privacy focused os is one thing not offering encryption for the not so unlikely event of losing the device.... Well. Might work for a computer but a phone...  … I hope for the future😌
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Phijo [Absolutely. But it's it that hard (honest question) to use let's say the working …], Well, could be done somewhat perhaps, but is difficult to do, we can't do on all devices, and it wouldn't be especially more secure as we can't lock bootloader
<ubptgbot> <Phijo> @dohbee [Well, could be done somewhat perhaps, but is difficult to do, we can't do on all …], Thanks for your answer. How is not having the bootloader locked imposing a risk on the encryption? Sorry if that might be a trivial question🙈
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Phijo [Thanks for your answer. How is not having the bootloader locked imposing a risk …], The key and encrypted data can be copied off for brute forcing, or malware recovery could be emplaced to get the passphrase.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> As key must be stored in same device as data, even if it's wrapped. And because phones suck for typing, most people will choose only a PIN, so very easy to brute
<ubptgbot> <Phijo> @dohbee [The key and encrypted data can be copied off for brute forcing, or malware recov …], I see your point. My Debian runs the same risk and I feel pretty safe to be honest. Brutforcing can be prevented by just using a long enough passphrase. I mean for someone a pin might be enough. I'd maybe combine 10 random characters with 6 random
<ubptgbot> words. Evil maid atacks might be an issue though. But I think most users only want prevention against the average Thief and are not high value targets. Maybe just implementing something comparable to Luks o … n a desktop would be fine for about 95% of the users...
<ubptgbot> <Phijo> @dohbee [As key must be stored in same device as data, even if it's wrapped. And because …], I currently have a passphrase of about 15 digits. I mainly want to be safe when the device is powered off and want a very basic level of protection when it's running. But that's just me.  … However I appreciate the work on an alternative to Google A
<ubptgbot> pple and Microsoft😍👍
<ubptgbot> <Phijo> Thanks for your help! I'll watch Ubuntu touch but don't feel too be ready for it just yet.🤔 Kind of weighting privacy and not being dependent on spying cooperations against having fde on my phone😔
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Phijo [I see your point. My Debian runs the same risk and I feel pretty safe to be hone …], Not leaving your phone at the bar or unattended, is far better prevention of basic thieves and evil maids, than poorly done encryption
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> But we're going a bit off tangent now
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Phijo [Well backups can't be worse than with Android. No possibility to take an .IMG co …], tbh if you don't care about installed apps, copying /home/phablet should contain everything
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm fde depends on locking bootloader
<ubptgbot> 店員 was added by: 店員
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @phovi [Yeah, it's a nice device and was a bargain also -got it from an outlet quite che …], the device doesn't have AOSP 7
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Fuseteam [hmm fde depends on locking bootloader], it does not strictly depend if you read Rodney reasoning
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NotKit [it does not strictly depend if you read Rodney reasoning], It is a requirement to protect from certain attacks. But it depends on a lot of other things too
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I agree, but theoretically you could have long enough key to type. And even if bootloader is locked, it is usually possible to read eMMC contents with proper hardware
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> otherwise it still seems like an excuse for not implementing it, e. g. postmarketOS supports it for many devices - but for me it is not the feature I would care much about compared to getting newer devices supported and so on
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> (the way they did it is by relying on kernel feature + providing OSK keyboard in initramfs, not particularly flexible I guess)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] (the way they did it is by relying on kernel feature + providing on-screen keyboard in initramfs, not particularly flexible I guess)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NotKit [I agree, but theoretically you could have long enough key to type. And even if b …], Yes, but with proper impl, key is not stored in emmc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NotKit [(the way they did it is by relying on kernel feature + providing on-screen keybo …], They aren't building on top of android, but shipping a more traditional linux distro on phones
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @NotKit [it does not strictly depend if you read Rodney reasoning], guess i need to read more thoroughly
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @dohbee [They aren't building on top of android, but shipping a more traditional linux di …], the parts in question run way before LXC Android container would be started, so it doesn't matter from this perspective
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NotKit [the parts in question run way before LXC Android container would be started, so …], It matters, because they aren't doing recovery the same or anything.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Marius proposed used initramfs on newer devices instead of recovery for updates, so it can be handled more or less
<ubptgbot> <A C> Ubuntu touch 16.04 is based on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Yes
<ubptgbot> <A C> The Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is definitive base or it would be exchanged for another
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @NotKit [Marius proposed used initramfs on newer devices instead of recovery for updates, …], that's newer devices tho, which is one of rodney's arguments 'we can't do it for all devices'
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @A C [The Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is definitive base or it would be exchanged for another], no effort has been made for 18.04 yet so far nor is it planned yet afaik
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @A C [The Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is definitive base or it would be exchanged for another], The future is the future, but for now it remains 16.04
<ubptgbot> <A C> @dohbee [The future is the future, but for now it remains 16.04], There will be more ota version with 16.04 lts
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Yes
<ubptgbot> <A C> Does anyone know on what date ota-10 will be released?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> When the blockers are fixed
#ubports 2019-07-17
<ubptgbot> <A C> (Photo, 600x1024) https://irc.ubports.com/CENqoJpD.png
<ubptgbot> <A C> (Photo, 600x1024) https://irc.ubports.com/7oxgRnSi.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> A, please stop posting random links and screenshots.
<ubptgbot> <A C> What difficulties would there be to replace Qml with Python?
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> Loving the TELEports app for Ubuntu Touch. Makes the phone a lot more usuable for me.
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> @UniversalSuperBox [A, please stop posting random links and screenshots.], Any update on moto g5 after 2018?
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> @UniversalSuperBox [A, please stop posting random links and screenshots.], [Edit] Any update on moto g5 plus after 2018?
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> @RedBlade4555 [Any update on moto g5 plus after 2018?], @UniversalSuperBox this is for you. … Do answer wen u see it
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Lost the internet connection while flashing a Nexus 5. Recovery works, but how do I install Ubuntu Touch now..?
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Now ubports installer won't detect it
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Didn't it download the whole image before flashing?
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> I take it you can see the device with ADB?
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> I lost internet connectivity after flashing the recovery. So I have a working recovery, therefore no ADB.
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> I've always used ubuntu-device-flash to flash my phones. What O/S are you using to flash from?
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> recovery should have working adb?
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Have you tried to adb kill-server
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Sometimes adb is still running and 'stuck' I've had to kill of the server then connect again
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Foudn the section "Manually install Ubuntu Touch", that's what I was looking for. :)
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> *Found
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Great. Let us know how it goes.
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> It says "Installing update". Seems to take some time now.
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Yes. I've found it can take some time. Not sure if this will apply to you but when I've had a failed install using ubuntu-device-flash I've had to delete the image files that were downloaded to my local PC
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> It's working. :) … Finally I have replaced the old and broken E4.5.
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Cool
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> But OpenStore does not show me any apps, for some reason
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Sorry not sure about that.
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Anbox was pretty straight-forward to install :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @RedBlade4555 [Any update on moto g5 plus after 2018?], no
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @DC7IA [But OpenStore does not show me any apps, for some reason], that sounds like a bad internet connection
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> @UniversalSuperBox [no], @UniversalSuperBox are there any future plans?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @RedBlade4555 [@UniversalSuperBox are there any future plans?], I personally don't have any. Too much maintaining a mobile OS for porting a bunch of devices ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But if you'd like to try it out, all the information is on the halium projectmanagement issue tracker
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> Thanks
<ubptgbot> dwayne was added by: dwayne
<ubptgbot> Sujith Kumar was added by: Sujith Kumar
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Does installing OTA updates remove Anbox..?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> So that's why it isn't working anymore. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> So RC is a bad idea if I don't want to flash it every week, I guess. :D
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Can you join invite link telegram groups with any of the Ubuntu Touch apps? None seem to be playing ball.
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Forget it I was being a dunce.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @iamjackscompletelackofsurprise [Can you join invite link telegram groups with any of the Ubuntu Touch apps? None …], Teleports and browser don't do it?
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> @John (Marlin) [Teleports and browser don't do it?], Yep. Got it sorted. It was me being stupid.
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Manged to sort it in a web browser.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @iamjackscompletelackofsurprise [Manged to sort it in a web browser.], Great. We have to rely on the browser a lot to make up for the lack of apps.
<ubptgbot> <maurisalikesbittersweetchocolate> Hi
<ubptgbot> <maurisalikesbittersweetchocolate> Loli pictures or videos?
<ubptgbot> <maurisalikesbittersweetchocolate> :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think you're in the wrong place?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this group is about UBports and Ubuntu Touch https://ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <xixian> *Calling FBI*
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> that person is gone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> uh, because they asked something in the wrong place once?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> maybe confused yumi with that other robot?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [maybe confused yumi with that other robot?], Lolibot 5000?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> ?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> that person was asking for innapropriate content in UBports room,
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not necessarily
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @dohbee [Lolibot 5000?], something like that, although they changed the design a bit since first - it was nearly a direct knock of at first
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0HWp0q0N.webp
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Photo, 176x208) https://irc.ubports.com/SYwvR8gn.png
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> hmm.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Photo, 108x119) https://irc.ubports.com/odUgamzO.png
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> the first one even had the logo badge spot ...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> granted that perhaps japanese cultural things are off topic, claiming it to be outright inappropriate seems a bit off :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> thanks
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> unbanned. thanks for explaining.
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Is Signal dead? There has not been any activity on github for 1.5 years.
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> https://github.com/nanu-c/textsecure-qml
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Oh, correcting... 13 Jan this year
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> No its not dead, would be nice if someone could help... Aaron is also actively contributing to teleports...
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> So 0.5 years
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> @hummlbach [No its not dead, would be nice if someone could help... Aaron is also actively c …], I could do translation stuff.. German and  Swedish
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> If that is of any use... :)
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Don't know how the translation is organized... @nanu_c
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Also, I don't get any new messages (since two weeks). They appear on the desktop, but I can't load them on UT for some reason. Closing and opening the app for ~100 times makes it load one or two, though
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> The hurdle to contribute to the signal app is a  bit higher than usual, as it is written in go, with a crude interface between go and qml... And there are less people out there knowing go than people knowing c++...
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> [Edit] The hurdle to contribute to the signal app is unfortunately a  bit higher than usual, as it is written in go, with a crude interface between go and qml... And there are less people out there knowing go than people knowing c++...
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> [Edit] The hurdle to contribute to the signal app is unfortunately a  bit higher than usual, as it is written in go, with a crude interface between go and qml if I understood that correctly... 😁 And there are less people out there knowing go than people knowing c++...
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> So true... I know at least _very_ limited C, so would understand a bit, but I don't know anything about go.
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Furthermore API is not documented and has to be extracted from the java android app
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> wtf
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> I think they changed the API way to much
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> @DC7IA [Also, I don't get any new messages (since two weeks). They appear on the desktop …], Is that a known problem?
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Until now not you can file an issue on GitHub
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Will do tomorrow. Need help with translations?
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> It's a know issue that if you have to many messages that it breaks
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> What can I do to fix that..?
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> I mean somehow I must be able to load a few, right..?
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Logout and register again 😜
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> No, please not... :(
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Then all messages will be deleted and every group has a problem
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Already had to reverify all my contacts when I flashed UT
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> @nanu_c [Then all messages will be deleted and every group has a problem], + that
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> I am really undecided with it, because maintaining it means, maintaining the crypto library, the API changes and the go/qml  bindings. Furthermore the database needs a rework because it loads always all messages and if ram is full the app breaks
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Did that just make my phone reboot when opening the app..? :D
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Perhaps could be 😜😜
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> If someone steps in, and if I am not alone with all this tasks, then I will be for sure motivated to continue.
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Would help, but I can only translate... I don't know go. :/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is it just using QML LocalStorage for the db stuff? or something else?
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> It uses sqlite
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> from the golang side?
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> And all the db handling happens in go
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah ok :-/
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> And the most important bit that is the bridge between qml and go is written in assembler
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> wait, what?!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, no not really
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is a tiny bit of assembler
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> https://github.com/nanu-c/qml-go/blob/master/cdata/cdata_arm.s
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, it's a very tiny bit
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and not well documented
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> But it has to be adjusted to every platform
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Actually I don't know any assembler
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for a very specific thing, not for general issues
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Instead of push, would it be possible to just start the app every n minutes so it can load messages..?
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> At least until OWS decides to push to ubports
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @DC7IA [Instead of push, would it be possible to just start the app every n minutes so i …], Not currently. There's no way for an app to hold a background service or get started on an interval
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unless it's naughty like Dekko
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is a somewhat less naughty way to do it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're talking account-polld?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Makes sense
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> @nanu_c [Until now not you can file an issue on GitHub], done
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> does account-polld supports websocket?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no; it would spawn your helper binary/script which has a few seconds to do the work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and i'm not sure what the format of the json is to register said helper
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> "Do your work, you will die in a few seconds" xd
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> "Do your work, you will die in a few seconds" xD
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Without restrictions you end up with Electron
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh jeez did I say that out loud
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> @dohbee [no; it would spawn your helper binary/script which has a few seconds to do the w …], Would that be enough to load messages once in a while? @nanu_c
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> actually it check's it atm once in the minute
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Just tried deleting the DB, but that makes no difference :/
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> The thing is: If I re-register, I will have the same problem again.
<ubptgbot> stellajones was added by: stellajones
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> One thing that is bugging me: … I can't find a way to select text so I can copy/paste it. … How do I select something..?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @DC7IA [One thing that is bugging me: … I can't find a way to select text so I can copy/p …], hold press on the text, move second cursor on area of text selected as needed to change what text is selected, press "Copy" icon.  Go to app that you wish to paste into and hold-press "Paste" icon
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> ... although sometimes this is buggy and not consistent between apps
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Javacookies has been creating some OSK improvements that might make these easier once they are completed
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] @Javacookies has been creating some OSK improvements that might make these tasks easier once they are completed
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Tried copying a URL in the browser.. I either selected LOTS of text also or just a part of the URL.
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> @TotalSonic [@Javacookies has been creating some OSK improvements that might make these tasks …], \o/
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> this is super cool - can't wait until it actually makes it into UT - https://youtu.be/Qh_CkiM4nyQ
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> earlier vid with some of the functionality on better display - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jKlWif0YhI
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> (Photo, 1280x697) https://irc.ubports.com/pa8A00d6.png first step for debugging, clickable desktop works now
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> @nanu_c [<reply to media>], (Selecting text was not meant as Signal-specific)
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> (Upsi i tried to response to another message)
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> So I tried Anbox, but don't need it and prefer battery. … How do I uninstall it?
<ubptgbot> <A C> Duck duck go uses Google to search
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @DC7IA [So I tried Anbox, but don't need it and prefer battery. … How do I uninstall it?], reflash without wipe, or perhaps switching between rc amd stable may be sufficient
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> I want to use devel anyway, so let's see
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> currently the difference between rc and devel is sufficient to clean rootfs not sure if the difference between rc and devel is also sufficient
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> @Fuseteam [currently the difference between rc and devel is sufficient to clean rootfs not …], rc and devel = rc and devel … ?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> rc is release candidate which updated weekly
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> devel is daily :p
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Which is why I want devel
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmhm which one are you on now?
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Went from RC to devel. Icons are still there, but anbox image seems gone. How do I get rid of it completely..?
#ubports 2019-07-18
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> if those icons are inert i guess they're in ~/.local
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> They are
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Accidentally also deleted all the desktop files for UT apps... 🙄 … How do I regenerate them? … And how do I get rid of all the Android/Anbox related files and folders?
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Looks like Icons are regenerated when rebooting
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> sudo rm -rf ~/anbox-data
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Anything else?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Nexus 5 `devel`, noticed a strange thing over the last week or so: at around midnight (always late evening so far), I find that the device is on the loading screen, the same as you'd get when restarting Unity.  It doesn't resolve itself, the only way out is to restart the device from the power button.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> One of the times, the device was pretty hot as well (hadn't checked it in a while, so may have been on that screen a longer period of time).
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Apart from `devel` updates, the only other change I did made recently was testing `Launcher modular` as the default launcher.  Only tried it for a little while, since it was killing the battery.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> [Edit] Apart from `devel` updates, the only other change I did make recently was testing `Launcher modular` as the default launcher.  Only tried it for a little while, since it was killing the battery.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't completely doubt a Unity8 bug, but Launcher Modular does things that probably shouldn't be done to the system
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So at least run `sudo system-image-cli -b 0` to get to a clean state first
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> What does this command do?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It downloads and applies the newest full image from the server for your channel
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It won't help with deleting all of your desktop files. You might need to reinstall the apps.
<ubptgbot> manager di champi was added by: manager di champi
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @UniversalSuperBox [It downloads and applies the newest full image from the server for your channel], Hmm, that will wipe my extended rootfs.  I'll give that a miss right now but at least I know what to do if things get bad.  Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> no support for you :)
<ubptgbot> <manager di champi> https://www.instagram.com/p/B0B6Tw6CeIERY5ckd9IxqCvJn2SPue1b7OUkSE0/?igshid=18e16h0w7q2ws
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @UniversalSuperBox [no support for you :)], I'll take my chances... there's lots of fun things you can do this way!
<ubptgbot> <EMOLOVE> Que usó para mi portátil OpenSUSE o Manjaro con Unity?
<ubptgbot> Nokia Test was added by: Nokia Test
<ubptgbot> <EMOLOVE> Mandrake.
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Mandrake?? Oh my gosh, it was my first distro ever back in 2001!!! 😂
<ubptgbot> <cyb3rhatt3r> Fwd from cyb3rhatt3r: This is for Halium.
<ubptgbot> <cyb3rhatt3r> Fwd from cyb3rhatt3r: Hey, trying to compile system image but gettng  this error
<ubptgbot> <cyb3rhatt3r> Fwd from cyb3rhatt3r: make: Leaving directory '/home/liam/halium/kernel/samsung/msm8974' … ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed. … make: *** [build/core/ninja.mk:152: ninja_wrapper] Error 1 … make: Leaving directory '/home/liam/halium' … #### make failed to build some targets (16 seconds) ####
<ubptgbot> <cyb3rhatt3r> Fwd from cyb3rhatt3r: Anyone know what is happening?
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> @UniversalSuperBox [It won't help with deleting all of your desktop files. You might need to reinsta …], Actually, rebooting fixed it.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @EMOLOVE [Que usó para mi portátil OpenSUSE o Manjaro con Unity?], Hi, this group is about Ubuntu Touch and it's in English only. If you're interested in UT and want to chat about in Spanish, please join [*] … (Hola, este grupo es sobre Ubuntu Touch y es solo en inglés. Si estás interesado en UT y quieres charlar sobre ello en español,
<ubptgbot> puedes unirte a [*]) … [*] https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<ubptgbot> <EMOLOVE> @advocatux [Hi, this group is about Ubuntu Touch and it's in English only. If you're interes …], Ohh! Gracias 😘
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Sticker, 512x128) https://irc.ubports.com/f5udYTsh.webp
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @UniversalSuperBox [Not currently. There's no way for an app to hold a background service or get sta …], actually a daemon stored in .config/upstart could do the trick
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Hello, someone has already thought to add an option to block telephone number?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> there is a closed source app for that.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> http://f-call-dev.blogspot.com/2015/10/functionisogramigoogleanalyticsobjectri.html#comment-form
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Arff...
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @libremax [http://f-call-dev.blogspot.com/2015/10/functionisogramigoogleanalyticsobjectri.h …], Mm
<ubptgbot> Xavi_R was added by: Xavi_R
<ubptgbot> <Xavi_R> I have a problem with my OPO. I am trying to install the UBPorts system but the device remains in an infinite reboot
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> please join https://t.me/WelcomePlus for help with installing
<ubptgbot> <Xavi_R> Ok, thanks, Alan :)
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> Kinda on short notice, but is there anybody with free time on weekend wanting to meet some Ubuntu-friendly folks?
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> preferably in the austria, czechia, slovakia area :D
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> we've got an unofficial Ubuntu meetup - https://t.me/joinchat/BGiNuQ5csCy1sFWB26kylg
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> [Edit] we've got an unofficial Ubuntu meetup in Slovakia - https://t.me/joinchat/BGiNuQ5csCy1sFWB26kylg
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> If you're worried about it not being fun, ask @DiogoConstantino  :)
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> it's awesome
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I'm just sad I won't be there this time
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> @DiogoConstantino [I'm just sad I won't be there this time], everybody is sad about that... hopefully next year
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I'm changing some things in life so I won't be able to
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> it's just a pitty
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @tylnesh [preferably in the austria, czechia, slovakia area :D], Have you asked in the UBports_Czech&Slovak and UBports_Deutsch groups?
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> Not yet, good idea. Forgot about those... My bad
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> No problem :)
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> I don't speak german though :D
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @tylnesh [I don't speak german though :D], Maybe @Flohack can help you with that :)  … Also, if you have more info, o can prepare a short note or something like that, the Marketing group can post it to our News & Social Media channels
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> I'm finishing work in an hour, so I'll prepare a small poster when I get back home, ok?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Sounds perfect to me 👍
<ubptgbot> O O was added by: O O
<ubptgbot> <O O> Hello, guys
<ubptgbot> <O O> I am new here
<ubptgbot> <O O> Reccomend me please the best ubuntu touch phone
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mattbel10 [actually a daemon stored in .config/upstart could do the trick], Yes, but that is not a good way to do it.
<ubptgbot> <koumujun> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/90x99kUw.png
<ubptgbot> <koumujun> What's wrong with Nexus 7 2013 wifi 😂
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @O O [Reccomend me please the best ubuntu touch phone], the one plus one is probally.  all around in tearms of being flashed easy, 4g in us.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> meizu pro 5 is the fastest/ most ram but extreemly hard to flash, and no 4g in us
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> ^Extremely hard to flash is a debatable statement. As for 4G, I remember someone saying on the forum that it does work on certain bands, in certain areas.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Also, the Pro 5 has the strong advantage of an internal SD card up to 128GB over the Pro 5.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> [Edit] Also, the Pro 5 has the strong advantage of an internal SD card up to 128GB over the OPO.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> correction: extremely hard to find
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> One could also question that because the 64GB/4GB version is always on sale on eBay from a Chinese vendor. You just need to be patient for shipping time.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> corrected correction: "the best device depends on your region, needs, and what you want out of the device"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan [One could also question that because the 64GB/4GB version is always on sale on e …], also, not officially supported as only the "Ubuntu Edition" is; the model you speak of has some slight variations and other problems, as you are aware
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> [Edit] One could also question that because the 64GB/4GB version is always on sale, at a good price point, on eBay from a Chinese vendor. You just need to be patient for shipping time.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> ^Yes but I remember the last time we were discussing this that you and other developers were saying those issues would eventually be patched, so there was movement in that regard.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think it was more "we would accept patches from people with that model, if they want to fix the issues" for things that are specific to that model. :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Seems fair.
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> @UniversalSuperBox [Yes], Shouldn't we include the anbox binder in the default kernel image?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vince1171 [Shouldn't we include the anbox binder in the default kernel image?], we will when it's tested well enough to verify it doesn't cause additional problems
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> There's been no work on it since September 2018 so hopefully after the devs have made the transition to the new launcher etc. And I agree with Rodney, the first priority with Anbox should be to squash any phablet-breaking bugs (of which I found two closely related ones on my devel device).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well there's a difference between having the kernel modules installed and having anbox installed and running on top; i don't think anyone's tested just the kernel changes without anbox
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @UniversalSuperBox [Yes, but that is not a good way to do it.], really? I would like to know the insight for that...one day...for now, I'm exploiting that method for my app and works quite well. The event is renovated every approx. 2 minutes and half.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I look forward to it because running ARMHF built apps on X86 hardware is imperfect (and the best option in that regard, Genymotion, is mostly paidware. I don't look forward to learning what happens when its trial runs out).
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Nobody excepts Marius and maybe a few few others did something about anbox so.. i don't think anbox should be a priority for the project anymore. At least that is my opinion taking into consideration the fact that no one really tried anything
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> [Edit] I look forward to it because running ARMHF built apps on X86 hardware is imperfect (and the best option in that regard, Genymotion, is mostly paidware. I don't look forward to learning what happens when it's trial runs out).
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Anbox is a big dissapointment
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I think it just got waylaid because of other priorities, but there's no reason why it shouldn't become a focus again later down the road.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mattbel10 [really? I would like to know the insight for that...one day...for now, I'm explo …], becasue it requires breaking confinement and is not actually supported
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> But why the core team should work on it having other much higher priorities?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it also requires on an init system which will eventually have to go away
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo [But why the core team should work on it having other much higher priorities?], well that's why nobody is really working on it right now; but also this is why i was against the announcement when it was made, because it created excitement for something that was destined to be put aside for a while due to larger issues
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I would like development to get to a point where we can freeze on constantly looking ahead, preparing for the next mainline LTS etc etc etc, and pivot to bug fixes and "smaller" projects like Anbox. That could be a focus for X many months before the future-focused model resumes. But that's just my two cents.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee [well that's why nobody is really working on it right now; but also this is why i …], Fully agree but I think the team made all of this hoping for the community to jump and continue the development, that never happened 😄
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Sadly, the hope that there are developers "waiting around to join in" flies in the face of the evidence.
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> @dohbee [we will when it's tested well enough to verify it doesn't cause additional probl …], It should cause any problems, but you're right it should be tested
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @dohbee [becasue it requires breaking confinement and is not actually supported], I see. So maybe I need to explore the other way, the legal way, you were mentioning before. At a certain point it would better for me to change that but for now I just don't have the time to do it. I'll put in my list. Thank you.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> [Edit] There's been no work on it since September 2018 so hopefully after the devs have made the transition to the new launcher etc. And I agree with Rodney, the first priority with Anbox should be to squash any phablet-breaking bugs (of which I found two closely related ones on my devel device. Not FULLY phablet-breaking, but enoug
<ubptgbot> h so that I had to stop anbox services to prevent it).
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> [Edit] I would like development to get to a point where we can freeze on constantly looking ahead, preparing for the next mainline LTS etc etc etc, and pivot to bug fixes, core app development and "smaller" projects like Anbox. That could be a focus for X many months before the future-focused model resumes. But that's just my two ce
<ubptgbot> nts.
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @dohbee [becasue it requires breaking confinement and is not actually supported], [Edit] I see. So maybe I need to explore the other way, the legal way, you were mentioning before. At a certain point it would better for me to change that but for now I just don't have the time to do it. I'll put it in my list. Thank you.
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> (Photo, 904x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/uFhcGgTd.png
<ubptgbot> <hadrianweb> not enough time to go
<ubptgbot> Thomas was added by: Thomas
<ubptgbot> <stellajones> Hi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hi
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @tylnesh that poster is great. Before forwarding it to the Marketing group, do you want to add some info about that event (a short text), or about how people interested in it can contact you?
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> (Photo, 904x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/YHN26rqJ.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> this one is with the link to the telegram group
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> both in qr and tiny url form
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> OK, thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> It's an unofficialmeetup of Ubuntu enthusiasts and fans
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> [Edit] It's an unofficial meetup of Ubuntu enthusiasts and fans
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> damn, bad picture :D
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> (Photo, 904x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Cf4vXcMD.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yeah, I was missing the latitude and longitude :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can send it as a file to make sure Telegram doesn't compress it
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> nah, I just exported the wrong version
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> from GIMP
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> Organized by me, although on a short notice, as I didn't know until July whether I'll be able to make it myself
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> Last year, we've had @neothethird , Marius Quabeck, @DiogoConstantino and Tiago Carrondo as guests, apart from my Ubuntu-friendly friends from Slovakia
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> Basically it's just a weekend of drinking, eating and having fun
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> Last year there we made goulash, sushi, some cake, bbq..
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Sounds great to me 😄
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> great goulash
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> it was really nice
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> @DiogoConstantino [great goulash], Well.. it was community made :D
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> true
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> it was pretty awesome, but i can't this time :'(
<ubptgbot> AlinLiberty was added by: AlinLiberty
<ubptgbot> naszsrem was added by: naszsrem
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Has the idea of putting a password on the open store and places like system settings been discussed?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Use case being giving a UT device to children and not have them screw things up
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not that i recall
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it would make some sense if there was an opt-in setting to enable the "unlock" thing for certain things
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or maybe on by default and opt-out for those that don't want it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably really should be done by fixing up the policykit stuff, and moving the "unlocking" out of apps (ie terminal) themselves
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Maybe in lieu of the 'developer mode' in system settings, add an option to go in the other direction, called 'lockdown mode'
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well i would say lockdown by default is the way to go; defaults should be most secure options available that we can ship
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @TartanSpartan [^Extremely hard to flash is a debatable statement. As for 4G, I remember someone …], Certainally not as easy to flash as the opo. Since the pro 5 ones you find are most likely the Chinese edition you have to hack to look international, then install a different Android, then resize the partitions, maybe even more steps
<ubptgbot> <Alpi> Good night all
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @dohbee [probably really should be done by fixing up the policykit stuff, and moving the …], Would it be easy for the system to profile which apps need a password?  or should it be a list of all apps with toggles in system settings, and then a password on system settings?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats [Would it be easy for the system to profile which apps need a password?  or shoul …], i would say it should be possible to enable it on any app
<ubptgbot> birraaaaa was added by: birraaaaa
<ubptgbot> <birraaaaa> Hi there … I was wondering if in UBTouch apps like whatsapp and telegram are available
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @TartanSpartan [^Extremely hard to flash is a debatable statement. As for 4G, I remember someone …], Which is not the ones in the us
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @birraaaaa [Hi there … I was wondering if in UBTouch apps like whatsapp and telegram are avail …], there is TELEports which is a telegram app; whatsapp is much more closed, but there are efforts to get web version working (though you will still need a real android/ios device with whatsapp connected all the time, and features will be much m
<ubptgbot> ore limited)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is also FluffyChat, a client for Matrix chats
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> That's why I don't like closed-source software. You can't do with it what you want.
<ubptgbot> <A C> The problem of the application would be solved by programming UT in Java, JavaScript, Python
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> though you can write your apps in JS or Python if you wish
<ubptgbot> <A C> There have been plans to modify the UT code with other programming languages
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Being able to run applications built for other platforms does not solve the problem of not having native applications
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is no reason to do so
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and well, anbox is the path to running applications built for that other platform; not by shipping java or other large things by default in the rootfs
<ubptgbot> Runner50k was added by: Runner50k
<ubptgbot> <birraaaaa> @dohbee [there is TELEports which is a telegram app; whatsapp is much more closed, but th …], Yeah i got it … As i thought
<ubptgbot> <birraaaaa> I could leave an android emulator running all day long, no problem
<ubptgbot> <birraaaaa> And.. what if my phone is not in the supported devices list?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you would have to create a port for it, assuming it would be possible; or find a supported device instead
#ubports 2019-07-19
<ubptgbot> Sinep Schulz was added by: Sinep Schulz
<ubptgbot> patil . was added by: patil .
<ubptgbot> <patil .> https://telegram.me/motivationkatta
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @mateosalta [Certainally not as easy to flash as the opo. Since the pro 5 ones you find are m …], I don't think it was quite as hard as that. IIRC FlymeOS played well with TWRP and getting Ubports OTA-3 on was pretty easy. After that yes some tinkering with the partitions was required but I think any Linux user comfortable with the
<ubptgbot> CL can follow the forum guides.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Having to do that is worth it for superior hardware to the OPO IMO. Besides the SD card, you also have fast charging and the ability (again with a little hacking) for screencasting.
<ubptgbot> IDjam ke was added by: IDjam ke
<ubptgbot> <O O> Hello
<ubptgbot> <O O> Ubports is stuck at starting adb service
<ubptgbot> <O O> Did i do something wrong when installing?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @O O [Hello], Hi, you can get help with that in our Install group (https://t.me/WelcomePlus) … You can read / search the history group too while waiting for someone to give you a hand :)
<ubptgbot> Tobefr was added by: Tobefr
<ubptgbot> bianfuchen was added by: bianfuchen
<ubptgbot> Mikeee_128 was added by: Mikeee_128
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> Is there any way to run paytm, Tez, Phonpe ?
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> I am use Nexus 5... And i am thinking to use Ubuntu touch as my main os... So if its please do let me kwn guys.. Thank you
<ubptgbot> <Yann Escarbassiere> Hi sorry these are android apps you can but it's very limiting with ANBOX
<Cadavero> Is there a way to make messages in the messaging app send with the enter key?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mikeee_128 [Is there any way to run paytm, Tez, Phonpe ?], if you can use them from web perhaps. i don't know what those are
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> These are just online payment apps... Which i used on my daily bases
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, tez is replaced by google pay, so i guess it's not usable
<ubptgbot> <naszsrem> In Poland, we have something like Blik. The bank's application or website generates a code that works for 2 minutes and allows you to make payments (also in shop terminals). Just log in to your bank's website to generate such a code and pay it in the store or even withdraw money from an ATM. After making the payment, you just need to app
<ubptgbot> rove it in the bank's application or website.
<ubptgbot> <naszsrem> https://blikmobile.pl/en/
<ubptgbot> <naszsrem> Referring to UBports, simply log in to the bank website, generate the code, pay, confirm. You can create a shortcut to the bank page to make it faster.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that won't help in india though :)
<ubptgbot> <naszsrem> Yes, I know, unfortunately. I just put it as a curiosity. Maybe somewhere else he is doing something similar.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, phonepe has an api, but only for accepting payments and generating some QR code
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but no API for the client app side to send the payments; and seemingly no web page to log in on either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah, it's a more generic thing called UPI, for which it might even be possible to implement a third party app, at least for some banks
<ubptgbot> <Slucepan> has any body figured out the problem with the second gen nexus 7 tablet? I get the failed with 8 mesage with the cache.
<ubptgbot> <Slucepan> nexus 7 cant boot to recovery.
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> @nanu_c Can I somehow force the Signal app to download messages..? Maybe there's a way to reinstall + keep/restore the keys to get it working again? … Right now I haven't had any new messages in the app for one or two weeks.
<ubptgbot> USERL7 was added by: USERL7
#ubports 2019-07-20
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> @dohbee [hmm, phonepe has an api, but only for accepting payments and generating some QR …], Is it possible to. create. App like tht
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yes it might be possible
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> it would need to be tested if it works with your bank afterwards
<ubptgbot> <RedBlade4555> @Mikeee_128 [I am use Nexus 5... And i am thinking to use Ubuntu touch as my main os... So if …], Try Aurora from fdroid
<ubptgbot> <koumujun> @Slucepan [has any body figured out the problem with the second gen nexus 7 tablet? I get t …], Yeah I have the same issue. … Other also does. https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2909/trouble-with-install-on-nexus-7-2013-wifi-flo/23
<ubptgbot> <koumujun> Ubuntu 18.04 can not install `ubuntu-device-flash`  by adding respository sdk team ppa?
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> Any update regarding 16.04 OTA 10...
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> I heard its the biggest upadate for Ubuntu touch.. it includes Mir 1.1 and also the most stable unity
<Cadavero> Last update I saw was 970, is that what that was?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Mikeee_128 [Any update regarding 16.04 OTA 10...], You can keep an eye on https://github.com/orgs/ubports/projects/11 to see how it's going :)
<Cadavero> neat
<ubptgbot> binhead was added by: binhead
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Anybody could play back m4a files with UT? I frequently get those attachments but couldnt figure what would be necessary
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> ^Just tested and one I downloaded worked fine with VLC in Libertine.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Audacity too. I don't have Rhythmbox installed in the container but it looks like it works for audio playback of these files in general.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Huh libertine. Didnt try that lol
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> When in doubt, praise Libertine ;)
<ubptgbot> <hadrianweb> Is there going to be tonight Q&A?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> How does using a desktop work on a tiny phone screen?
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Does not sound comfortable
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> How does using a desktop application work on a tiny phone screen?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You don't
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Does not sound comfortable
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Depends on the app
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not, convergence isn't running apps designed for big screens on small screens
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's designing apps for all screen sizes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> And input methods
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Some apps work fine small on desktop, it's just they won't comply to features of Ubuntu touch, and might not have good touch support, as I said tho. … For example, PIA on desktop, looks fine for a mobile app, however, it wouldn't work on Ubuntu touch anyways as we have a strict runtime manager, pia needs to run even if the app i
<ubptgbot> sn't open. … Idk how pia works with touchscreens either, but when it comes down to looks, it looks portable enough. … However, other apps, like libreoffice will look silly on a 5" vertical screen, but wouldn't have much issue, if any issue with our runtime manager
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @DC7IA [How does using a desktop application work on a tiny phone screen?], Certainly works better on a moderately sized tablet screen.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Each app has its own different difficulties with convergence/running on Ubuntu touch, and it's not just screen size. … If it was just screen size, a lot of apps would be fine just clicking up.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> ^But again, less so on Vivid than Xenial and on a decent screen than a smaller screen.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> If you are a good coder however, if you do run a desktop app on Ubuntu touch, you could see what's lacking, or needs adding, and try to add that to the code. … Obviously doing this with something like thunderbird, or libreoffice, would require a LOT of work to the front end, but you could use a lot of the core code and create a
<ubptgbot> new front end, but apps that adapt better might only need a few tweaks.
<ubptgbot> Piro_St was added by: Piro_St
<ubptgbot> Ressan627 was added by: Ressan627
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> tldr; convergent apps/programs are like responsive websites
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Except cooler
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Flohack [Anybody could play back m4a files with UT? I frequently get those attachments bu …], Rename to .mp4? Works for me on PC.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @John (Marlin) [Rename to .mp4? Works for me on PC.], Worth a try
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [Anybody could play back m4a files with UT? I frequently get those attachments bu …], on what device? there are iirc license/patent issues with the software decoder, and remember that on phones/tablets we use the hybris decoder that goes via android HAL, so if the android side declares support it should just work, but if the devic
<ubptgbot> e doesn't support it, it might not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [Worth a try], if you install `gstreamer-1.0-tools` package in rootfs, you should be able to run `gst-inspect-1.0` to get a list of all supported types
<ubptgbot> <koumujun> Is there shadowsocks or alternative app for UT in Nexus 7 ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's openvpn, but proxy support is lacking
<ubptgbot> <koumujun> https://open-store.io/app/shadowsocks.ubuntu-dawndiy I find the app isn't updated no longer that supports less encryption methods.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> that one might be able to be updated
<ubptgbot> Estagiarius was added by: Estagiarius
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @koumujun [https://open-store.io/app/shadowsocks.ubuntu-dawndiy I find the app isn't update …], seems to install fine
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://github.com/dawndiy/shadowsocks-ubuntu/releases/download/v1.0.5/shadowsocks.ubuntu-dawndiy_1.0.5_armhf.click
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> here is the download from his github
<ubptgbot> <koumujun> @mateosalta [seems to install fine], Thanks ~ maybe I try to change my server encrypted method.
#ubports 2019-07-21
<ubptgbot> <USERL7> Do not look at this MSG strangely  or be surprised, you know this question was coming , is it Theoretically or even applicable that Ubuntu Touch can be on windows phone/mobile  device by community developers and if the answer is yes . Will windows phone closed source / proprietary  device /company become obstacle ..  I feel like I bother m
<ubptgbot> y self asking this question so i do not blame who reads this
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> Is whatsapp work properly?... I used anbox and installed WhatsApp but seems wont work properly.. and it doesn't support camera too ..else we can use some apps.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Mikeee_128 [Is whatsapp work properly?... I used anbox and installed WhatsApp but seems wont …], Anbox does not (yet) support any hardware access for apps
<ubptgbot> <Mikeee_128> Thnx.. bt i just checked a blog.. where it is mentioned tht how to install anbox on Nexus 5..
<ubptgbot> <indigenoushuman> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-microsoft-army/microsoft-workers-demand-it-drop-450-million-u-s-army-contract-idUSKCN1QB2LV
<ubptgbot> Vladimir was added by: Vladimir
<ubptgbot> botom8 was added by: botom8
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I think my MX4 is utterly hosed :( a few weeks ago I installed a recent devel image for it. Thereafter it won't download anything, and it won't launch just about ANY app. OpenStore opens but it can't open anything either.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> This in tandem with the phone's well known USB issues means I can't put it back to stable. All methods (u-d-f, installer app, etc) fail because the host device can't talk to it via USB.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> About my last hopes are that SSH still works from my big desktop or M10 (unlikely) or trying more permanent, non-UT related flashing (also unlikely with USB).
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Any advice? I've tried multiple cables and prioritised USB-2.0 ports.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @seumas have you tried reflashing the Canonical image? I've had success in the past, even with the USB issues.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I'll try that, thanks.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @USERL7 [Do not look at this MSG strangely  or be surprised, you know this question was c …], It is theoretically possible, if the device has mainlined drivers, and bootloader can ne unlocked with open and standard tools. But otherwise very unlikely
<ubptgbot> <Blake Carrington> I have lost my wifi connection in my house because I hit forget connection for some reason (Doh!!!). My phone is picking up homeplugs but not the actual router. When I try to add the wifi as hidden network it doesn't work either. Do I need a fresh install to solve this problem. I tried to switch channels from stable to rc but tha
<ubptgbot> t did not find it either. Any ideas?
<ubptgbot> <A C> Supports Snap Store UT
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @A C [Supports Snap Store UT], that is not easy
<ubptgbot> <Sebastien Vienneau> Fwd from Sebastien Vienneau: Linux just released a brand new kernel at the beginning of July can every distro and OS out in the world should stop everything they are trying to fix and just put everything they are currently working on hold and first assimilate the new 5.12 kernel into their is/distro because maybe the new kernel
<ubptgbot>  would fix alot of the shit their trying to fix already and then they will have less to work on and more time to perfect UIs and other native things and release editions more sooner ... Why don't people get that? Maybe all the hard work they do now before installing the new kernel will be a waste of time .... I think from no on till the end of time
<ubptgbot>  whenever new kernels come out, every other work being done gets haulted so that the new kernel can be integrated then see if alot of the work prior gets done automatically by the new kernel and what ever else needs work can have more devs working together and not all scattered all over... Please please please start working more efficiently, more s
<ubptgbot> marter and more in unison. … Why create extra work when new kernels do alot of the work for you?
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> Erm
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> That's not how this works, that's not how any of this works
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you are welcome to go yell at Google and all the phone manufacturers about kernel versions if you want. long and condescending messages here won't change anything
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also "new kernel" is literally a daily thing. so if people only ever worked on integrating kernel changes into their release, there'd be nothing else happening
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, you're making a broad assumption about how things work, and like Bhushan said, that's not how any of it works
<ubptgbot> <USERL7> @dohbee  done, thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i have recently discovered pmOS devs are working on some windows phones, but its veeeeery early stage
<ubptgbot> <USERL7> @Fuseteam [i have recently discovered pmOS devs are working on some windows phones, but its …], Sad fact i found even before asking this question after lot of searching with many , majority if not  all windows phone users  I think it is better or saving time and mind  to let it go and  just moving to android. But any way keeping old window
<ubptgbot> s phone beside it not a bad idea as windows phone in addition following or tracking what community developers  reached wit it will not harm you if you did not put a lot of hope on that or not moving to android yet.
<ubptgbot> <binhead> @TartanSpartan [I think my MX4 is utterly hosed :( a few weeks ago I installed a recent devel im …], I have two of these, one has a cracked screen and the other I lent to a friend, he forgot the pin unlock code, and now it's a paperweight 😕
<ubptgbot> <binhead> I just purchased a refurbished nexus 5 and am hoping I can contribute to the community once I'm back up to speed, it's been a couple of years!
<ubptgbot> Slowsaz was added by: Slowsaz
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> @UniversalSuperBox. Hi did you mention in a podcast a while back that you were checking mobile devices connections and UT had one TCP and Android had about eighty? If so was it stock Android?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @USERL7 [Sad fact i found even before asking this question after lot of searching with ma …], sure, since it is abandoned by ms it will require a lot of time and efford to support then just as it takes time for UT to develop … part of the reason i like open source, much more chance someone can pick up where it was left off xD UT is livin
<ubptgbot> g proof of that
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @iamjackscompletelackofsurprise [@UniversalSuperBox. Hi did you mention in a podcast a while back that you were c …], i believe he did mention that yeah
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @binhead [I have two of these, one has a cracked screen and the other I lent to a friend, …], wait if pin code was bricked shouldn't it be recoverable?
<ubptgbot> <binhead> I didn't find a way a couple of years back, there may be one, but my friend still has it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i believe there should be a puk code that should unlock it, if we are talking about sim card pin codes that is :3
<ubptgbot> <binhead> I don't think it was a sim pin, I'm sure there was a security option in the software. May just need to flash it again
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah yeah flashing might do it
<ubptgbot> Yesheri was added by: Yesheri
<ubptgbot> <samzn> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/oZQtkv1q.webp
#ubports 2020-07-13
<ubptgbot> Elie Hs was added by: Elie Hs
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> hi, which Halium version should i use for lineageos 17.1 and i didn't find version 10
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> @letscrackthecode [hi, which Halium version should i use for lineageos 17.1 and i didn't find versi …], no halium for 17.1/10.0 yet
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> i'm running 17 on my device what should i do?
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> @letscrackthecode [i'm running 17 on my device what should i do?], then wait until someone do it for you
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> or you can manually port android 10 to halium yourself
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> (might require more work than you thought)
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> also please join t.me/halium if you want to ask halium related questions
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> this group is only for ubports
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> thqnk you
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> [Edit] thank you
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @letscrackthecode [i'm running 17 on my device what should i do?], What is the original Android version of this device?
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> 9
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> i mean pie
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> in miui and now 10
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Then you can probably use Halium 9 and maybe even the generic system image if its a Treble device
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its not the question what you are using now but if there exists an (best official) Android 5.1, 7.1 or 9, for that we have ported layers
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> @Flohack [Then you can probably use Halium 9 and maybe even the generic system image if it …], are you saying that ? i can use halium 9 in lineage os 17
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @letscrackthecode [are you saying that ? i can use halium 9 in lineage os 17], You will need to reset your device to Android 9 first, to initialize eventual vendor partition etc. But basically that would be the base for your Halium port. Which device do you have?
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> redmi note 5 pro
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> It is not in the list of our ports, so you would need to start a porting process probably. Do you have a lot of time and motivation :)
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> @Flohack [It is not in the list of our ports, so you would need to start a porting process …], i love linux
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @letscrackthecode [i love linux], Well love might not be enough, you need to know how to compile & modify a kernel, how to do small scripts, permission changes etc. Porting needs a very distinct skillset, bit of Android knowledge, bit of Linux
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> And basic C/C++ knowledge to fix compile errors ^^
<ubptgbot> <Shazin27> Is it possible to use halium-9 + non-gsi ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> @Flohack [Well love might not be enough, you need to know how to compile & modify a kernel …], do i need to install lineage os
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> do port halium
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Maybe. I am not on the latest infos regarding support of 9. I know it works with GSI, but for the other devices idk
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> [Edit] to port halium
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @letscrackthecode [do i need to install lineage os], No, see this docs plz: http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 722x78) https://irc.ubports.com/qr24ruSV.png Also you have to go to another page to get a systemimage first:
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> (Photo, 706x100) https://irc.ubports.com/8YvhVmgb.png this says i need lineage os
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> @letscrackthecode [<reply to media>], http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html
<ubptgbot> <Shazin27> @letscrackthecode [<reply to media>], "Source code required to build lineageOS" = Device tree
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @letscrackthecode [<reply to media>], Yes you need the source code not the installation ^^
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> it seems i have a lot of work
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes you have :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Guess why there are not so many devices which work fully
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> People spend months and months trying to get stuff working. Its not easy, but fun
<ubptgbot> <Shazin27> @letscrackthecode [it seems i have a lot of work], It's not a lot of work to get it to build, you should be done in a day or two, the hard part is resolving issues/getting it to boot
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> 👍😁 thank you guys
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @letscrackthecode [👍😁 thank you guys], Join https://t.me/ubports_porting if you want to get more info
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> how to use android apps in ubports without anbox
<ubptgbot> Agilans88 was added by: Agilans88
<ubptgbot> zitter88 was added by: zitter88
<ubptgbot> Edegardo was added by: Edegardo
<ubptgbot> anmolvermaa was added by: anmolvermaa
<ubptgbot> vishnu7870 was added by: vishnu7870
<ubptgbot> Hisbul_Wathoni was added by: Hisbul_Wathoni
<ubptgbot> <Hisbul_Wathoni> hi, just join this group
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Hisbul_Wathoni [hi, just join this group], Hey!
<ubptgbot> <Hisbul_Wathoni> is there someone has try to install in lavender?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> use halium-boot from https://build.lolinet.com/file/halium/lavender/ + https://build.lolinet.com/file/halium/GSI/ubports_GSI_installer_v9.zip
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> otherwise you may join @halium for help
<ubptgbot> <Hisbul_Wathoni> okeh
<ubptgbot> Allusernamesaretaken2 was added by: Allusernamesaretaken2
<ubptgbot> TirolerJoe was added by: TirolerJoe
<ubptgbot> kill bmJ day zOc was added by: kill bmJ day zOc
<ubptgbot> FullGaram was added by: FullGaram
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> Welcome to all new members
<ubptgbot> <7B6> Hello
<ubptgbot> <7B6> I flashed twrp recovery
<ubptgbot> <7B6> And trying to flash custom rom
<ubptgbot> <7B6> But getting an error 7 and its failing
<ubptgbot> <7B6> Can someone please help me out
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> are you asking for help with installing android on some device?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this group is about Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <7B6> Device : bacon oneplus one
<ubptgbot> <7B6> And had ubuntu touch as OS
<ubptgbot> <7B6> @dohbee [are you asking for help with installing android on some device?], reverting back to android from ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want to go back to Android you need to follow the instructions for whatever ROM you want to flash. we can't really help with that in here. You might want to start by trying the OEM flashing instructions to do a full flash to restore the device back to factory OS
<ubptgbot> <7B6> It seems twrp is not able to recognizw file system i felt
<ubptgbot> <7B6> Hence wnted to check if i was doing something wrong
<ubptgbot> <7B6> @dohbee [if you want to go back to Android you need to follow the instructions for whatev …], Anways thank you 😊
<ubptgbot> <Άρης> City: Ely, GB … Temperature: 16°C … Description: Scattered clouds … Wind: 4.6 m/s … Sunrise: 04:50 … Sunset: 21:18
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @7B6 [It seems twrp is not able to recognizw file system i felt], Just an info, Ubuntu Touch does not touch either partition format or size, we just copy stuff into user data folder which is basically just mounted. So, adb should recognize it, and you could check in recovery that this folder is still there and writable, enough space etc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Άρης [City: Ely, GB … Temperature: 16°C … Description: Scattered clouds … Wind: 4.6 m/s … Sunr …], wrong group? :)
<ubptgbot> <Άρης> Kids messing with the phone, apologies!
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> They leaked your location :-/
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Too good nobody does those creepy things here
<ubptgbot> <Άρης> Indeed! Thankfully my city's all they leaked, I can live with that
<ubptgbot> scientistnik was added by: scientistnik
<ubptgbot> <kill bmJ day zOc> (Photo, 516x670) https://irc.ubports.com/DtfXQJoE.png
<ubptgbot> <tankdnb> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rcXI5w_u7s
<ubptgbot> <a> @tankdnb [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rcXI5w_u7s], sadly, no english subs. but this vid got 120k views in 7 hours, not bad at all in terms of spreading the word among the ru speaking guys.
<ubptgbot> <floop2> @tankdnb [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rcXI5w_u7s], Better to post in Russian language group https://t.me/UBports_Ru
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> Is it possible to compile Unity8 / Lomiri on other platforms?
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> I'm on opensuse at the moment.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mostly lomiri can be compiled yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not really usable on PCs yet though, and different distros being different can create other problems
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> I was going to be developing with it.
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> Not really using it as a daily driver
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> Well, developing on my own branch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> of lomiri?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> to fix issues or add features to it? or what?
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> Fix issues
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> Maybe add features along the way.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah ok. you might want to look at using the x86 qemu image as a means of testing changes, and perhaps use an ubuntu touch 16.04 container (lxc/docker/whatever) as a means to build it, unless you want to work on "porting" it to opensuse or such too
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> I'll probably use the VM thing opensuse includes
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> I appreciate your help
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no problem
#ubports 2020-07-14
<ubptgbot> Atul was added by: Atul
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Hey @UniversalSuperBox how did you acquire ssh for nexus 5x?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Camden B [I was going to be developing with it.], You can find help with it in https://t.me/UBports_Lomiri
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hey! Is there any way to check cpu temperature of device?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000 [Hey @UniversalSuperBox how did you acquire ssh for nexus 5x?], Hmm dont tell me you are still working on it 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mrcyjanek [Hey! Is there any way to check cpu temperature of device?], Depends on the hardware in the device, but probably the drivers expose smth in /sys/class/hwmon and /sys/class/thermal. Go get a look there
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Flohack [Depends on the hardware in the device, but probably the drivers expose smth in / …], Ok, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @Flohack [Hmm dont tell me you are still working on it 😆], Actually, I stopped working on it.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000 [Actually, I stopped working on it.], Maybe good decision. Maybe, if I am mad enough after finishing Nexus 6P I will look at 5X lel
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> I read somewhere Dalton successfully accessed it via SSH
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Not sure how he did.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Flohack [Maybe good decision. Maybe, if I am mad enough after finishing Nexus 6P I will l …], I thought Dalton pretty much wrote off the possibility of a port to the 5X.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @wayneTBT [I thought Dalton pretty much wrote off the possibility of a port to the 5X.], Yes thats why I said if I am mad enough ^^ it probably will only be for educative reasons
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> hah, ok, fair enough.
<ubptgbot> Umarakhalifa was added by: Umarakhalifa
<ubptgbot> Beer was added by: Beer
<ubptgbot> <Beer> (Photo, 695x434) https://irc.ubports.com/So2js002.png Hi everyone! … I checked the devices.ubuntu-touch.io site, and saw this picture:
<ubptgbot> <Beer> Are they are running ubuntu touch? How can I change the screensaver to be as the left and middle one? I cannot find that option
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Ubuntu Touch one is on the right
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> @Beer [Are they are running ubuntu touch? How can I change the screensaver to be as the …], The one on the left is VollaOS, the middle is Sailfish OS and the right is Ubuntu Touch. The right one should really show the notch as seen in the middle, because the currently shipping phone has a notch.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Mokmeister [The one on the left is VollaOS, the middle is Sailfish OS and the right is Ubunt …], True, it seems we did some photoshopping there 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> See also screenshots at the end of https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/523
<gitbot> ubports issue 523 in ubuntu-touch "UI support for the phones with a notch" [Opinion, Open]
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> @Flohack [See also screenshots at the end of https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issue …], device specific offsets to reposition UI elements seems a good idea as a quick fix rather than changing the UI altogether.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Mokmeister [device specific offsets to reposition UI elements seems a good idea as a quick f …], Yes thats the only thing we can do right now ^^ so less time than what we would need to make big changes haha
<ubptgbot> Janith96 was added by: Janith96
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> hi
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> I am new to here.
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> welcome
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> do you have any questions?
<ubptgbot> <Beer> @Mokmeister [The one on the left is VollaOS, the middle is Sailfish OS and the right is Ubunt …], Alright! Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> also it's not really a screensaver xD
<ubptgbot> <Beer> @Fuseteam [also it's not really a screensaver xD], lockscreen ;)
<ubptgbot> <thebenius> What is the advantage of a server-based notification system over notifications directly from the app?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> The app doesn't need to be running all the time and waste resources
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> so it saves battery
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> @j2g2rp [do you have any questions?], what topic?
<ubptgbot> harkishansingh was added by: harkishansingh
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Fuseteam [so it saves battery], A LOT of battery. Most apps try to be very responsive so they might do prefetching of data, housekeeping etc. plus they also account for transfer volume which is sometimes an unwanted spend
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Push notifications are a few byte of data, and the transfer protocol is ultralight
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Without app suspension the CPU wont go to sleep, the clocks are running etc. Thats whats partially still happening on the Pinephone and therefore the endurance is limited still
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @Janith96 [what topic?], about Ubuntu touch of course
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah interesting
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> thanks for the insight
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> So that's what unique about ut?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I got 1 day battery on a device which gets 9 hours on Android
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> unique? it's the first mature mobile linux that is not android :^3
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and well it has less background processes and less unexplainable apps, also all default apps are opensource
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> To such an degree that the default keyboard can be modified to look this:
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> UT's idle battery is generally great
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/iJMu0vvD.png
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and yes the idle battery is great, and the multitasking swipe gestures
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [unique? it's the first mature mobile linux that is not android :^3], or WebOS, or Tizen, or ...
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Isn't webos TV and tizen a fail
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TigranKhachatryan [Isn't webos TV and tizen a fail], no, WebOS was made for phones and released in 2009 with the first Palm Prē
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> by your definition, UT is also "a fail"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i was simply clarifying that it is not "the first Linux on phones that isn't Android"
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @dohbee [by your definition, UT is also "a fail"], Nah. I was just saying that Tizen is useless to me and I don't care about it. I knew UT for some time and loved it but I learned about Tizen a month or two ago
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I didn't hear about another WebOS though, I thought it was used on some LG TVs
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> @j2g2rp [about Ubuntu touch of course], Ok
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> But turns out there is some other WebOS too?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> LG bought the rights to WebOS and used it on their TVs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Palm/HP used it for phones/tablets
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and now there is LuneOS continuing it from the open sourced parts
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Ah
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Okay
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> There have been a lot of Linux mobile OS's that have sunk, so let's make sure that Ubuntu Touch, and the other Linux mobile operating systems that are still in development, keep running.
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> Lune OS?
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> I never heard about that
<ubptgbot> twilipi was added by: twilipi
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> hi
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @twilipi [hi], Hello
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> Hello
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> is anyone using meizu pro 5?
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> A phone?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> as I recently owned and fixed this phone, and I'd like to install ut into it
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Janith96 [A phone?], yeah
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> See if it is supported
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> wanna like to know if anyone has some experience when installing it from android
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> It is pretty straightforward
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it is complicated because it's a phone that had retail Ubuntu Edition
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> as there's several guides, one is using the installer, and one is using cli, which isn't confident for me as I'm not a frequent linux user
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @twilipi [wanna like to know if anyone has some experience when installing it from android], UT uses different partitioning on it, from factory, so the OEM Ubuntu Edition image must be flashed first, before modern UT can be installed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can get more help in https://t.me/WelcomePlus with installing on that device
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> Android also has a Linux kernel?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes android is linux
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @dohbee [UT uses different partitioning on it, from factory, so the OEM Ubuntu Edition im …], I see, I found this guide but the official website suggest instal via their installer … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2755/meizu-pro-5-flyme-os-to-ubuntu-touch-modem-update-fingerprint-function
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> So,why is hard to install?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because phones aren't PCs
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> so, what u mean is the file system is different between original and ut version
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can find a million explanations of it in the group history
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> and that's why it need to use this special way to install
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> @dohbee [because phones aren't PCs], But,I think their recovery mode can install os?
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> Instead of bios
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @twilipi [and that's why it need to use this special way to install], yes. technically only "Meizu Pro 5 Ubuntu Edition" is supported, so you need to make your phone be that first
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Janith96 [So,why is hard to install?], embedded system isn't PC, they aren't using BIOS/UEFI to arrange component and drivers to make compatible each other
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @dohbee [yes. technically only "Meizu Pro 5 Ubuntu Edition" is supported, so you need to …], I see, I'll try install it after backing all my stuff up to my PC first
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> thx
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you're not going to come up with some way to install a generic build on any device so don't bother wasting your neurons on trying to think of a way :)
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Can't you flash another filesystem with fastboot or emergency download mode?
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> @dohbee [you're not going to come up with some way to install a generic build on any devi …], Ok,understand
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if we could do a generic build for all devices, we'd already be doing it
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> Then,which is the your topic?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the topic of this group is Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> Any shellscript or commands do not appear here?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Janith96 [Any shellscript or commands do not appear here?], are you trying to install Ubuntu Touch onto a phone/tablet? do you have it installed already?
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> Ok ,I got it is the Ubuntu mobile version,Now ,I know
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> @dohbee [are you trying to install Ubuntu Touch onto a phone/tablet? do you have it insta …], No,I have Ubuntu on my desktop.
<ubptgbot> lemuzbashzin was added by: lemuzbashzin
<ubptgbot> <lemuzbashzin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/u4CbfMKe.webp
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hi @lemuzbashzin, do you have a question about UBports or Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> sam told him this was a place to post frog stickers, in the Linux and gaming discussion.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh. Well that's not very nice.
<ubptgbot> <lemuzbashzin> @UniversalSuperBox [Hi @lemuzbashzin, do you have a question about UBports or Ubuntu Touch], Actually
<ubptgbot> <lemuzbashzin> Just following the development
<ubptgbot> <lemuzbashzin> Because I saw there is a thing going for my device
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [i was simply clarifying that it is not "the first Linux on phones that isn't And …], fair enough :p
<ubptgbot> <lemuzbashzin> I didn't even know there was a Group here
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @lemuzbashzin I think you've heard that we don't quite like to get into the discussion of the Pepe the frog character or its various meanings outside of funny internet meme. Please refrain from using the character here. Otherwise have a nice day
<ubptgbot> <lemuzbashzin> @UniversalSuperBox [@lemuzbashzin I think you've heard that we don't quite like to get into the disc …], Well, ok then
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Janith96 [So,why is hard to install?], Because Android did only use the kernel from Linux, not everything else. And they also heavily modified the kernel, so its more like a "Linux derivative work" than original Linux. Also, they do not have opensource drivers or such, and their C library is not compatible with what GNU/Linux traditional
<ubptgbot> ly uses
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> but when it comes to installing it's mostly the closed sourced drivers making it difficult no?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it really doesn't have much to do with bionic vs gnu libc
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that has more to do with app compatibility i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, bionic vs gnu is just userspace
<ubptgbot> arierrefleniad was added by: arierrefleniad
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Fuseteam [that has more to do with app compatibility i guess], Well not only apps but all userspace tools like configuring Bluetooth. Loading firmware, using camera etc. Basically all things where Android has helpers that need to run as cmdline tools or daemons. They need their own environment and libs
<ubptgbot> <arierrefleniad> Hello
<ubptgbot> <arierrefleniad> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/z6NdWfVf.webp
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> yo
<ubptgbot> EsdrasTarsis was added by: EsdrasTarsis
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> @Flohack [Well not only apps but all userspace tools like configuring Bluetooth. Loading f …], Sir are Possible to unused common DT?
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> Do you know a good player for local music? Standard loved to freeze
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @DarknessHiddenorg [Sir are Possible to unused common DT?], Sorry I dont understand your question
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> @Flohack [Sorry I dont understand your question], Can me unused common device tree
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> @Flohack [Sorry I dont understand your question], So many conflict there with vendor device tree
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> Fwd from DarknessHiddenorg: [buil](https://github.com/Ubports-Land/Ubports-CI/runs/869835163#step:5:1263)build/core/base_rules.mk:183: *** device/xiaomi/msm8937-common/gps: MODULE.TARGET.FAKE.wifi_symlinks already defined by device/xiaomi/land/rootdir.  … [1262](https://github.com/Ubports-Land/Ubports-CI/runs/869835163#step:5:12
<ubptgbot> 62)make: *** [/home/runner/work/halium/out/build-lineage_land.ninja] Error 1  … 1263build/core/ninja.mk:166: recipe for target '/home/runner/work/halium/out/build-lineage_land.ninja' failed … Help I can't find where error found
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @DarknessHiddenorg [Can me unused common device tree], Depends on the device I would say but this has nothing to do with the problems I described
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> @Flohack [Depends on the device I would say but this has nothing to do with the problems I …], Ok
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> @DarknessHiddenorg [build/core/base_rules.mk:183: *** device/xiaomi/msm8937-common/gps: MODULE.TARGE …], This I can't find where the error
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @DarknessHiddenorg [This I can't find where the error], Please use Porting group, here its a general group
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> @Flohack [Please use Porting group, here its a general group], Ok
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> Sorry
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> So many ubport group make me confused
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @DarknessHiddenorg [So many ubport group make me confused], You cannot discuss all things in one group dude
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> here are over 3000 people, mostly end users, not devs
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> @Flohack [You cannot discuss all things in one group dude], XD
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> @Flohack [here are over 3000 people, mostly end users, not devs], OK thx
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DarknessHiddenorg [OK thx], and please remove the slurs from your display name
<ubptgbot> <rolandlo82> Yippii!! Finally got the PinePhone :-)
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Woop Woop
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Flohack [Well not only apps but all userspace tools like configuring Bluetooth. Loading f …], that's interesting; today i learned
<ubptgbot> <Mr_K3y> Does anyone have a backup ubuntu on a hammerhead?
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @Mr_K3y [Does anyone have a backup ubuntu on a hammerhead?], I can create a twrp backup, but why you can't just use the ubports installer?
<ubptgbot> <Mr_K3y> @vtsoft [I can create a twrp backup, but why you can't just use the ubports installer?], I would be grateful for backup. … Gives an error message.
<ubptgbot> <Mr_K3y> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/zTLU8tLh.png I installed android 6.0.1 and still an error through the installer.
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Just use flashable zip
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Wipe data if it's required or smth
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Write adb push file location
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Flash
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Live happy
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> :-))))
<ubptgbot> <popeyenica> Hi
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @popeyenica [Hi], Hello
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TigranKhachatryan [Just use flashable zip], UT doesn't work that way
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mr_K3y [<reply to media>], what is the exact error? out of space? did you have android 10 in it before?
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @Mr_K3y [I would be grateful for backup. … Gives an error message.], ok, I will create a backup
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @dohbee [UT doesn't work that way], I thought Halium and stuff were flashable or is it overwriting the partition table and putting its own stuff or smth?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TigranKhachatryan [I thought Halium and stuff were flashable or is it overwriting the partition tab …], no, it's not an android rom. you can't just flash it with twrp like other android roms
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Hm, okay then
<ubptgbot> <Mr_K3y> @dohbee [what is the exact error? out of space? did you have android 10 in it before?], There was an android 10. … And also the official sixth.
<ubptgbot> <Mr_K3y> @vtsoft [ok, I will create a backup], Thank
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mr_K3y [There was an android 10. … And also the official sixth.], i think you might need to manually fix the partition after having gone to android 10, even after flashing OEM 6.0.1 image
<ubptgbot> <Mr_K3y> @dohbee [i think you might need to manually fix the partition after having gone to androi …], I do not know how to do that.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you have to flash twrp and do it in there i think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i don't know specifics either
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> @dohbee [and please remove the slurs from your display name], Why
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> BTW that is sar not slurr and meaning sir
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because it is a slur and we respect people in Ubuntu groups, and follow the Code of Conduct, which is "be kind"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DarknessHiddenorg [BTW that is sar not slurr and meaning sir], "retarded" is a slur
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> @dohbee [because it is a slur and we respect people in Ubuntu groups, and follow the Code …], Ah yes New rules
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> I hear that before
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> Ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, not new rules. ubuntu community has had this for many years
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> @dohbee [no, not new rules. ubuntu community has had this for many years], Ok
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> @dohbee [no, not new rules. ubuntu community has had this for many years], Now how?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DarknessHiddenorg [Ok], also remove from the tag in your display name please as it has the same slur.
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> BTW on my country slurr has meaning spirit
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> @dohbee [also remove from the tag in your display name please as it has the same slur.], Okok
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> Done
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> thank you
<ubptgbot> <DarknessHiddenorg> @dohbee [thank you], Ur welcome
<ubptgbot> mohammed_ahmmed_spah was added by: mohammed_ahmmed_spah
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @Mr_K3y try files.vtsoft.dev/hammerhead/ubports.txz
<ubptgbot> <Mr_K3y> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/3WqfmbaJ.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> wget it
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Wowowowowowowowow deepin looks better than people told me
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I still can't move to other DEs
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @Mr_K3y [<reply to media>], wget it or try again now
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> Hello everyone, how I can install adb on UT, if "sudo apt update" on phone show me that repositories 16-th UT are died?
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> I tried install anbox and it's all stopped on adb) with ssh fastboot menu don't want work
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> try sudo apt-get update
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no don't
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AllHafRA [I tried install anbox and it's all stopped on adb) with ssh fastboot menu don't …], you did install anbox? or you are having trouble connecting to your phone with adb from your PC?
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> on pc (with ubuntu) I install adb - it's ok
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> but on phone - no
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> hi i have installed ut with the following files and i'm unable to recieve calls on my device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you don't need to install adb on the phone to connect to your phone with adb
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> Fwd from letscrackthecode: https://github.com/Linux-On-Sdm6Series/Linux_manifest/releases
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> Fwd from letscrackthecode: this is the source
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @letscrackthecode [https://github.com/Linux-On-Sdm6Series/Linux_manifest/releases], it is not an officially supported device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you are porting it, please ask for help with that in the porting groups
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> maybe I must add some new repositories? Is it even exist?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AllHafRA [but on phone - no], what device are you on?
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AllHafRA [nexus 5], and you have enabled developer mode on it and can connect to it over usb with adb from your PC?
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> @dohbee [you don't need to install adb on the phone to connect to your phone with adb], Ok, but when I print on my host "adb shell" it write "no such device found"
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> developer mode on phone is on
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> adb need cable?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AllHafRA [adb need cable?], yes it is over USB
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> i tried do it on wifi XD
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> ok, thanks)))
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> shit)
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I think you're thinking of ssh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @PhoenixLandPirate [I think you're thinking of ssh], you an do adb over wifi somehow on android, but we don't have stuff to configure that on UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and well it's less secure anyway
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Oh that's interesting.
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> I'm very used to ssh on wifi)
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> @AllHafRA [I'm very used to ssh on wifi)], i think ssh is a little bit slow
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can use ssh instead if you copy your public key to the `~/.ssh/authorized_keys` and enable ssh
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> @letscrackthecode [i think ssh is a little bit slow], but very usefull)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ssh is way better than adb if you actually want to use the shell
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can also do ssh-over-adb
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> @dohbee [you can use ssh instead if you copy your public key to the ~/.ssh/authorized_key …], I know, I do it a long time ago)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> check the files posted in this group for the `phablet-shell` script
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> (Photo, 702x513) https://irc.ubports.com/0eVg6sQf.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please use a pastebin like https://paste.ubuntu.com instead
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but what instructions are youfollowing?
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> do UT archive repositories exist?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes but it seems your DNS is broken
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @AllHafRA [Do you know a good player for local music? Standard loved to freeze], Not sure if your question has been answered.  There is no other native player I know of.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Tty clearing cache of music app.
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> in general, are the main UT repositories functioning now? Terminal output is very similar to disconnected repositories?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> If nothing works, I don't know if a music player in libertine container would be an option.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AllHafRA [in general, are the main UT repositories functioning now? Terminal output is ver …], yes they work fine; no the terminal output is showing that your DNS is not resolving the hostname
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's a problem at your end or your ISP
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> maybe vpn can solve the problem?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it might be possible
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> maybe the problem is really on my side - it's Russia
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> many "thanks" to Roskomnadzor XD
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yep
<ubptgbot> ItsMeShouko was added by: ItsMeShouko
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> and my next inattention - when connecting via adb, wifi on the phone was turned off - I use cellular 4G and apt-get update works))) it’s a disgrace
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> installed anbox - wifi stopped working
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Don't use nexus but know the issue
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Google it
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Nexus right??
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> yes
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Yeah Google it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AllHafRA [installed anbox - wifi stopped working], what version of android was on before you installed UT?
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> 6
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> last OEM version?
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> I don’t remember exactly, but like OEM 6.0.1
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, just making sure you probably have the latest radio firmware is all
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> Some comment from https://forums.ubports.com: … "I had the same experience when I tried to install Anbox on stable but when I reflashed to devel and reinstalled Anbox, the wifi is working." … But the fact is that my UT was already in devel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> did you also flash the different boot.img?
<ubptgbot> <plsnsenpr866> Test
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> when installed anbox?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes. you do not need to flash the different boot.img any more
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> how to understand the "different"? used boot like partition and hammerhead like model
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> What ultimately needs to be done with this problem? Change UT channel to stable and reinstall anbox?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @AllHafRA [how to understand the "different"? used boot like partition and hammerhead like …], There are sometimes other boot.img files with support for anbox
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AllHafRA [What ultimately needs to be done with this problem? Change UT channel to stable …], if you flashed another `boot.img` to enable anbox, you need to flash the original from devel channel back
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> the head swells ... why can't it just work?)) ...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because computers are awful and you probably read old instructions, i don't know
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> this instruction - http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes that needs to be updated i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you don't need to mess with boot image any more
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> (Photo, 714x289) https://irc.ubports.com/ocWhU1M1.png and cdimage contains only one img for hasmmerhead:
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> only do install the anbox-tools or whatever it's called
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AllHafRA [<reply to media>], yes you do not need that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> to get wifi back you can use ubports installer to install UT again without wiping data
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> and will anbox stop working after that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you will need to install the anbox tools and adb again
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just skip the boot image part
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> ok, I tried
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> Just a simple "stupid" question: How can I select an email address from my contact list in Dekko2?
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> ..... especially if I have to forward an email to several recipients?
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> humm i don't think it is possible yet
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> but i see @jonnius is working to make it possible  ;-)
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> Oh.... Ok Thank you. So maybe in a future release... 😉
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> it's works with wifi. Anbox have a problems with output graphics - black window in firefox, tiktok, insta don't want login, youtube app "requires" google services and closed. Of all the applications presented, only Krita more or less decided to work, having problems with screen rotation (it is not).
<ubptgbot> <Mr_K3y> @vtsoft [wget it or try again now], I can not install backup system. The error in the photo below.
<ubptgbot> <Mr_K3y> (Photo, 1280x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/9ZREDq2a.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AllHafRA [it's works with wifi. Anbox have a problems with output graphics - black window …], yeah, those apps probably won't work
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> @Mr_K3y [I can not install backup system. The error in the photo below.], https://github.com/popey/buds … Это пробовал?
<ubptgbot> <Mr_K3y> @AllHafRA [https://github.com/popey/buds … Это пробовал?], Но он только создает вроде резервную копию. А мне надо развернуть ее...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please keep to English in this group, thanks :)
#ubports 2020-07-15
<ubptgbot> joelselvaraj was added by: joelselvaraj
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> @Mr_K3y [Но он только создает вроде резервную копию. А мне надо развернуть ее...], Эт уже надо читать где-то)...
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> anbox turned out to be so useless that it makes no sense
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> @AllHafRA [anbox turned out to be so useless that it makes no sense], I just ported the J4+ to Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> with my dude who isn't in this chat
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> J4+? Samsung galaxy?
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> Yes
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> It works nearly flawlessly.
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> The code isn't opensource at the moment though.
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> and what about anbox?
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> We still have some problems to fix like power button and touch screen not as sensitive when I want to swipe down and discard an application.
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> "and what about anbox?" … Yes
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> @Camden B [Yes], are you able to make and recieve calls
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> Not yet
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> Fixing that tommorow
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> it's late
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> well, it's late for my dude in turkey.
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> @Camden B [Not yet], how would you do that can you please tell me
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> @Camden B [well, it's late for my dude in turkey.], i sorry
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> @Camden B [well, it's late for my dude in turkey.], [Edit] i'm sorry
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> We have some drivers and stuff... we have vendor working.
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> It took like half of yesterday to get working lmao
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> @Camden B [It took like half of yesterday to get working lmao], 😂
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> yeah it takes a lot of time
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> I was up straight at 9 to 9:46 at night working on it.
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> And then today up at 9 and finished the port (to where we are now) at around 12:24ish.
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> So we finished this port in less than 2 days
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> Well, partially finished lmao.
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> can you be more specific on how to fix the calls related issues, i don't have any idea
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> :/
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> You can't find any tutorials online?
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> @Camden B [You can't find any tutorials online?], nope i didn't  find any
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> Well, you mostly need to push your driver(s) to your phone.
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> @Camden B [Well, you mostly need to push your driver(s) to your phone.], i'm able to make calls but , i can't answer any new calls
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> Ehh, thats kinda normal for some Ubuntu Touch devices
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> Annoying though...
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> @Camden B [Annoying though...], yeah if that problem is fixed i'll recommend this to my friends and ill be ready to use it as my primary phone
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> @Camden B [Annoying though...], [Edit] yeah if that problem is fixed i'll recommend this to my friends and ill be ready to use it as my primary operating system
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @letscrackthecode [yeah if that problem is fixed i'll recommend this to my friends and ill be ready …], Well, of course there are several working devices around that allow calls in and out without issues. 😉
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> This is not a general issue. Maybe with some new ports only.
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> @Danfro [This is not a general issue. Maybe with some new ports only.], so how to fix this?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Sorry, I know nothing of porting. Better ask those questions in @ubports_porting.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> All I can tell you is, that I am using UT as daily driver for several years now (E5 and now Xperia X). No android or apple involved.
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> @Danfro [Sorry, I know nothing of porting. Better ask those questions in @ubports_porting …], i have already did that i got no reply maybe they are offline.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> It should never be 'offline'. But the right people might be just sleeping somewhere in the world. Maybe @halium helps. There general (not UT related) porting is discussed.
<ubptgbot> <letscrackthecode> (Photo, 479x896) https://irc.ubports.com/U00ONc0K.png see for your self
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> is anyone could help me solving some installation issues
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> an interesting trick - I set up ssh between the computer and the smartphone, reflash the second one, updated the key on the PC, executed all the commands on a fresh UT, I try to connect ssh - the wrong key.
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> it was at that moment that I was saddened by ssh authorization with a password ...
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> I was currently stucked at downloading while installing ut(about an hour) … I expected that was my network problem however I've monitored the network speed and seems it doesn't get any significant DL during download
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> the way I'm using is this (yep I'm installing ut to meizu pro 5) … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2755/meizu-pro-5-flyme-os-to-ubuntu-touch-modem-update-fingerprint-function/17 … while  the OP rubencarneiro's method of installing ut via ubuntu-device-flash isn't work for me, I decided to use the installer way that arudy provided, and no
<ubptgbot> w it stucked at downloading
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> about ssh - it was necessary to flash with overwriting user data)
<alket> hey guys, where does one buy a Oneplus One?
<ubptgbot> satanichia_sama was added by: satanichia_sama
<ubptgbot> Big_Akino was added by: Big_Akino
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @Camden B [I just ported the J4+ to Ubuntu touch], halium 7 or halium 9? my galaxy note 4 is using 7 and call audio doesnt work yet
<ubptgbot> <Beer> This is a stupid question - but what is halium?
<ubptgbot> <Beer> and how is that needed in ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> It's actually a good question you can just google it
<ubptgbot> <Beer> @bhuvaneshduvvuri [It's actually a good question you can just google it], Yeah I realized (ofcourse) that I can do just that :P
<ubptgbot> <Beer> I want to figure out how to install Ubuntu Touch on a Moto X Style :P
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> Did you visit halium website
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> And ubports
<ubptgbot> <Beer> Yes I did
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> Did you find Port's
<ubptgbot> <Beer> Hmm, no I did'nt
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> Then you need to build one with their source code
<ubptgbot> <Beer> Yeah that is what I thought ;(
<ubptgbot> <Beer> But I have a couple of Moto G's that I can maybe use for that
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> @Beer [But I have a couple of Moto G's that I can maybe use for that], If it's an official device then
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> The process easy or it's going to take some time
<ubptgbot> <Beer> Yeah I need to do some reading ;)
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> Have fun
<ubptgbot> <Beer> Thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> does that mean Halium is mainly used for a good starting point for porting unlocked android into a genuine linux-compatible devices?
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> Yeah even I'm im a beginner but what you have said is true
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> halium is the minimal android bits needed to get things working enough to run UT on to of android devices
<ubptgbot> BenRein was added by: BenRein
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AllHafRA [about ssh - it was necessary to flash with overwriting user data)], Did you consider Asteroid OS for the watch?
<ubptgbot> <J.> hello, does anyone know which is the type/model of the pinephone's eMMC? … read/write speeds?
<ubptgbot> <Allusernamesaretaken2> Hello everyone, first of all I'd like to thank to all those creators, contributors, testers etc of this project. I have a couple of questions. Although ubuntu desktop can be as generic as to work on almost all laptops etc, ubuntu touch has specific devices that it can work on. This worries me a bit about the future of an ope
<ubptgbot> n source mobile operating system looking at the development speed of new phones every now and then. Do you think in the future it can be made android version compatible ubuntu touch OS?  … Can we by any chance contribute to something related to ubuntu touch with python knowledge?  … Is it possible for us to focus on some mainstream phones in the ma
<ubptgbot> rket so that we can easily find that phone (the supported ones are not on the market (at least in Switzerland)?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> a) No, Android devices (and phones in general) do not work like PCs. Search through group history for lengthier explanations. b) Yes, there are some things that use python, and you can perhaps write apps with python and pyotherside for example. c) no, anyone can port to whatever phone they wish, and the porter can "focus" on that device, b
<ubptgbot> ut phones are extremely complicated and it's not so trivial to just say "let's focus on Pixel 4XL" or such and expect to get a system that will be more usable across more devices
<ubptgbot> <Allusernamesaretaken2> Thanks a lot for answers!
<ubptgbot> <Brophen> Do Kivy python apps work in Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Brophen [Do Kivy python apps work in Ubuntu Touch?], maybe, but might need to run under xmir until full wayland support is done; and you'll have to include the deps in your package
<ubptgbot> yashvdj was added by: yashvdj
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> finally installed ubuntu into my meizu now, this takes whole day to figure out how to unlock bootloader, rearrange partition, using the right ROM injecting method, etc etc
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/vyGeDQbd.webp
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> and then I got one more problem, is the app teleport still can't see and send any messages
<ubptgbot> <Brophen> @dohbee [maybe, but might need to run under xmir until full wayland support is done; and …], Cool thx
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, meizu pro 5 is not the best device to use for UT
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> and also, how to paste text in terminal?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @dohbee [yeah, meizu pro 5 is not the best device to use for UT], simply because I have that phone in my shelf and I have that interest
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @twilipi [and also, how to paste text in terminal?], long press?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> otherwise I'll rather choose oneplus or pinephone as the starting point
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @dohbee [long press?], long pressing the screen? no vibration or other thing appeared
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> long press in the terminal area, yeah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or otherwise i think long press on space bar on osk, and there should be copy/paste buttons perhaps?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @twilipi [simply because I have that phone in my shelf and I have that interest], It's a great phone
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @dohbee [or otherwise i think long press on space bar on osk, and there should be copy/pa …], it takes quite long to get info though
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The problem is that its hard to flash correctly
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @dohbee [or otherwise i think long press on space bar on osk, and there should be copy/pa …], [Edit] it takes quite long peroid to react though
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> or to find the right model to do it
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @malditobastardo [The problem is that its hard to flash correctly], yeah
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> but once you do it... its a very good phone
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> otherwise it could be the most "powerful" phone in ut line
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> [Edit] otherwise it could be the most "powerful" phone in ut lineup
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> well.... there is the Xperia X that it's from my point of view "The best" :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo [The problem is that its hard to flash correctly], the problem is the partitions are different for Ubuntu Edition than Android version
<ubptgbot> Peterson was added by: Peterson
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @dohbee [long press in the terminal area, yeah], yeah also, could you know what's wrong if teleport can't see and send messages?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @dohbee [long press in the terminal area, yeah], [Edit] yeah also, could you figure out what's wrong if teleport can't see and send messages?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @twilipi [yeah also, could you figure out what's wrong if teleport can't see and send mess …], no idea on that one. maybe try deleting the cache for teleports
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @dohbee [no idea on that one. maybe try deleting the cache for teleports], is there an option in the app or can be do it somewhere?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @twilipi [yeah also, could you figure out what's wrong if teleport can't see and send mess …], keep trying until you can get in... there is a webapp of telegram that works reasonably well
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @malditobastardo [keep trying until you can get in... there is a webapp of telegram that works rea …], K
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> can be expect if it labels as beta
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @twilipi [is there an option in the app or can be do it somewhere?], UT TweakTool app or via CLI or browsing hidden files in file manager perhaps
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> long pressing in ther termnial shpuld give the option to paste if you have something in the clipboard … copy/paste on the OSK won't work because it's mapped to Ctrl-C/V
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Javacookies [long pressing in ther termnial shpuld give the option to paste if you have somet …], yeah that works, however the text selection in browser isn't that easy to select texts freely but usually force myself to copy whole text inside the element/paragraph
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [long pressing in ther termnial shpuld give the option to paste if you have somet …], oh right, and in terminal app it's Ctrl+Shift+{C,V}
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> but to be honest, anything feels smooths though, way better than I expectation, just need to adapt the new UI environment
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @twilipi [yeah that works, however the text selection in browser isn't that easy to select …], I believe that will be improved in the next OTA. I think text selection is a limitation in the current version of QtWebEngine
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/W60bGS57.webp
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @twilipi [but to be honest, anything feels smooths though, way better than I expectation, …], Is amazing, and it works as a phone... :)
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> [Edit] but to be honest, anything feels smooths though, way better than my expectation, just need to adapt the new UI environment
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> I don't know why there's no option to return the app desc. screen back to list
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> ㄋㄧㄢ
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> test
<ubptgbot> lincoln2000 was added by: lincoln2000
<ubptgbot> cristobalmv96 was added by: cristobalmv96
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> is anyone know how to install anbox though? I've used this method on my meizu but seems it deny me by give me a Anbox kernel is not installed instead
<ubptgbot> <Guido> Is Anbox broken on Meizu Pro 5? I've installed the kernel but when I want to install anbox, it says kernel modules are missing.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i thought you didn't need to install the anbox kernel anymore
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> So new ubports revision eta s0n?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> (Photo, 320x183) https://irc.ubports.com/zurJgE9T.png PinePhone with 3GB RAM and USB Dock Goes on Sale --> https://t.co/6KvwdUYFUO
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> that version is for Posmarket OS
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> still related though
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> You can install UBPorts on that one as well
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> are you saying the next community edition will have more ram then the current one?
<ubptgbot> <dawidpotocki> @Fuseteam [are you saying the next community edition will have more ram then the current on …], there is 3/32 and 2/16 version
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> it's a limited edition
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @twilipi [is anyone know how to install anbox though? I've used this method on my meizu bu …], forgot to say, the method I use is in this link  … https://github.com/wdbm/TFLOSSH/blob/master/turbo.md
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @twilipi [but to be honest, anything feels smooths though, way better than my expectation, …], I love my Meizu Pro 5 and think it is actually one of the very best options for UT as long as one is savvy enough to deal with the initial flashing (if coming from Flyme/Android) - because you can get all the hardware working correctly on it
<ubptgbot> with a few tweaks - e.g. camera zoom and flash, fingerprint unlock, wireless external display, bluetooth, micro sd card, well functioning gps, etc. - where as other devices do not always have these things working under UT.  Make sure you update the modem firmware, and you can enable the fingerprint reader by following instructions here https://foru
<ubptgbot> ms.ubports.com/topic/2755/meizu-pro-5-flyme-os-to-ubuntu-touch-modem-update-fingerprint-function
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1237 … I guess that's an issue here
<gitbot> ubports issue 1237 in ubuntu-touch "can not install anbox ,"Anbox kernel is not installed!"" [Closed]
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @TotalSonic [I love my Meizu Pro 5 and think it is actually one of the very best options for …], updated and I've set up the modem and fingerprint sensor
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> already
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @twilipi [https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1237 … I guess that's an issue here], Anbox support still has a long way to go - but other coding priorities have to be put ahead of it for now
<gitbot> ubports issue 1237 in ubuntu-touch "can not install anbox ,"Anbox kernel is not installed!"" [Closed]
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/8Xz3qxgm.webp
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @TotalSonic [Anbox support still has a long way to go - but other coding priorities have to b …], still fine, keep going, as a end user I can't expect too much on a community-based OS … I'm not in a hurry though, at least I have an alternative choice other than android first
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @mimecar [it's a limited edition], Ubports version was limited edition too
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> nyaaaa i want it but i need to save for it
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> is that mean pinephone is a barebone phone which required us to install our own?
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> Hope board will be added on store too as single buy in order to upgrade our version
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> [Edit] is that mean normal pinephone is a barebone phone which required us to install our own?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @ScardracS [Ubports version was limited edition too], you have normal edition and "3 GB edition" on postmarket version
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> more likely a normal pinephone will have multiple options
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> UBport edition only had normal edition
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @mimecar [you have normal edition and "3 GB edition" on postmarket version], No, it's not like that
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] more likely a normal pinephone will have multiple options to choose from i think
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> The ubports was an edition with 2 GB ram while pmOS will just have 2 editions
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> There isn't a "normal" edition
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> pretty much yes
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and if it wasn't for the issue with the ubports addition that dock would probably work on it too
<ubptgbot> Kritikumarb was added by: Kritikumarb
<ubptgbot> Christian was added by: Christian
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Fuseteam [are you saying the next community edition will have more ram then the current on …], Well its called continuous improvement 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Dont be salty about it. While the logo is nice its that we should celebrate how fast PINE can improve the hardware
<ubptgbot> <Guido> @twilipi [https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1237 … I guess that's an issue here], Thanks, I'll try that!
<gitbot> ubports issue 1237 in ubuntu-touch "can not install anbox ,"Anbox kernel is not installed!"" [Closed]
<ubptgbot> iWampy was added by: iWampy
<ubptgbot> <Christian> Dear all, … I asked some time ago, if there were ways for video calls in ubtouch. At that time, there weren't. Are there already possibilities or solutions visible in the future? I have a fairphone 2  and would be happy to change to ub. However, unluckily I have to have a 'skype-similar' software...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the situation has not changed
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> Maybe in a future release of Teleport?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Steve Kueffer [Maybe in a future release of Teleport?], Does Telegram even offer video chats already? We are behind and we dont even have audio chats
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> No video yet afaik
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> Indeed, Telegram does enable Video calls.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> someone said they were going to try to make a v4l-cameraservice bridge, and then they disappeared
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Steve Kueffer [Indeed, Telegram does enable Video calls.], Wait what
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i only see settings for audio in telegram-desktop
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Nothing on telegram Foss android 10
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Steve Kueffer [Indeed, Telegram does enable Video calls.], Nothing on Android, iPad, PC. Audio calls are still a thing though.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [i only see settings for audio in telegram-desktop], yeah desktop can only do audio calls
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> Sorry, you’re right, Telegram supports audio calls only (not video)
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> But Telegram has announced the video calls feature before the end of the year
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> https://www.google.ch/amp/s/www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/4/24/21234254/telegram-messaging-app-group-video-calling-security-usability
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Steve Kueffer [But Telegram has announced the video calls feature before the end of the year], Well the problem is the video rendering in a kinda popup or so in the app. Not sure how we would do this
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well you're welcome to implement features and make pull requests to teleports :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [Well the problem is the video rendering in a kinda popup or so in the app. Not s …], `pageStack.push(callPage, {property: value});`
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> In fact I was just trying to answer to Christian’s question. You are right,  maybe a basic audio call feature in the future would be nice. I guess there’s already such a PR (?)
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> @Shakendo [halium 7 or halium 9? my galaxy note 4 is using 7 and call audio doesnt work yet], Halium 9
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Steve Kueffer [In fact I was just trying to answer to Christian’s question. You are right,  may …], it won't help with skype/hangouts/jitsi/zoom/whatever though
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [pageStack.push(callPage, {property: value});], Ok thats the easy part but you need a lib that can render whatever content coming from a stream in whatever format into an animated drawing surface or whatever ^^
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [Ok thats the easy part but you need a lib that can render whatever content comin …], you mean like QtMultimedia and GStreamer?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Steve Kueffer [In fact I was just trying to answer to Christian’s question. You are right,  may …], There is no PR, Telegram rolled its own protocol and someone needs to take time to compile the missing libraries for audio encryption
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [you mean like QtMultimedia and GStreamer?], Well if you have smth ready so we just say "Stream in here" then its done yes ^^
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Flohack [Well the problem is the video rendering in a kinda popup or so in the app. Not s …], If this could somehow be figured out for TELEports would be an amazing addition, as one downside of UT that might be a deal breaker as a daily driver for some, is the current lack of any video chat abilities - so if it was possible on an alre
<ubptgbot> ady somewhat popular cross-OS platform would be awesome.
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> Ok 👍 thanks for this clarification
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> @AlexanderPlaza [Nothing on Android, iPad, PC. Audio calls are still a thing though.], In android the telegram version is called Videogram. The one that offers video calls
<ubptgbot> ParaplegicRacehorse was added by: ParaplegicRacehorse
<ubptgbot> <ParaplegicRacehorse> Hey all. Can I install ubtouch in a VM on my laptop? I want to play around while I wait for my PineTab to arrive.
<ubptgbot> <ParaplegicRacehorse> no instructions available on website
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> If anyone would like Netflix and Disney+ and a nymber of other services on Ubuntu Touch you could use this open source version of Streaming service client that uses torrents as its sources... so please use a VPN or if you cant afford one USE AT YOUR OWN RISK... … https://www.stremio.com/
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @OVSCADMIN [If anyone would like Netflix and Disney+ and a nymber of other services on Ubunt …], It'd need to have a click package.
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> @PhoenixLandPirate [It'd need to have a click package.], What if you build a snap for it and installed it that way?
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> @OVSCADMIN [What if you build a snap for it and installed it that way?], Just take the .deb or the source code and build a snap frkm either method.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @OVSCADMIN [What if you build a snap for it and installed it that way?], you can't install snaps on Ubuntu Touch atm, and the guys who made the software would need to make sure the sofware adapts from using mouse and keyboard, to touchscreen.
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> @PhoenixLandPirate [you can't install snaps on Ubuntu Touch atm, and the guys who made the software …], Their is a .apk in the Official Google Play Store so try installing the apk version on Ubuntu Touch!
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> @OVSCADMIN [Their is a .apk in the Official Google Play Store so try installing the apk vers …], https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.stremio.one
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> @PhoenixLandPirate [you can't install snaps on Ubuntu Touch atm, and the guys who made the software …], Let me know how it works if you try to .apk route...
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @OVSCADMIN [Let me know how it works if you try to .apk route...], I'm not a android/anbox kinda person, there are some streaming apps on the Desktop which look like they'll adapt to mobile nicely, you just need someone to make sure they do work, and if they do, it's just hooking them up to the os triggers appropriate, and maint
<ubptgbot> aining it, but theres a good chance that there will be a good amount of code to change or adapt to make it work nicely on Ubuntu Touch.
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> @PhoenixLandPirate [I'm not a android/anbox kinda person, there are some streaming apps on the Deskt …], Plasma Mobile has an app format called [SKILLS] maybe go that route? Or use the Chromium Browsers Arc Welder and run the Stremio64bit.apk that way. … Or if Ubuntu Touch can run the Stremio64bit.deb then your golden...
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @OVSCADMIN [Plasma Mobile has an app format called [SKILLS] maybe go that route? Or use the …], you're more than welcome to try these ways, libertine might work alright for you there, but you'd have to try that out
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> @OVSCADMIN [Plasma Mobile has an app format called [SKILLS] maybe go that route? Or use the …], There are snaps packaged with Wine Runtime so maybe if one were to package Stremio with Arc Welder or Anbox that could also work in theory...
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> @OVSCADMIN [Plasma Mobile has an app format called [SKILLS] maybe go that route? Or use the …], [Edit] There are snaps packaged with Wine Runtime so maybe if one were to package Stremio with Arc Welder through a Chromium window or Anbox that could also work in theory...
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @OVSCADMIN [There are snaps packaged with Wine Runtime so maybe if one were to package Strem …], I think you're going about it a more complex way than you need, we're on qt 5.9, the desktop app uses qt5.10, you could either try and back port the parts that use 5.10, or wait til we jump to qt5.12 and maybe it might be a lot easie
<ubptgbot> r for you to make it run nicely as a convergent click app, depending on if the application adapts to mobile or not.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Please don't post things in here which promote the theft of intellectual property through torrents, @OVSCADMIN
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> is there a way to set scaling for webapps from the ubports store?
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> for the first youutbe webapp on the store i also cant log in
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> i wonder if invidious would work better
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @purringChaos [is there a way to set scaling for webapps from the ubports store?], You should be able to zoom in and zoom out of any webapp by holding down in a webapp, but I don't think theres any other way to scale webapps individually like that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you are asking because pinephone?
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> @dohbee [you are asking because pinephone?], yea im on pinephone
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> i can zoom that works
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @purringChaos [yea im on pinephone], yeah there's a problem with scaling in browser right now on pine
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> keep getting "couldn't sign you in" on google login for youtube
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @PhoenixLandPirate [You should be able to zoom in and zoom out of any webapp by holding down in a we …], Scratch that, I think theres only some apps that have the hold down and tap +/- to zoom in or out
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> google doesn't like our browser it seems
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> will try UBdious
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> has anyone tried getting kodi running on UT?
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> kodi would hopefully Just Work
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @ParaplegicRacehorse [Hey all. Can I install ubtouch in a VM on my laptop? I want to play around while …], Download rootfs from https://ci.ubports.com/job/rootfs/job/rootfs-generic-amd64/ … Then try … qemu-system-x86_64 -hda ubuntu-touch-mainline-generic-amd64.img -vga virtio -display gtk,gl=on -m 2G -enable-kvm
<ubptgbot> <ParaplegicRacehorse> @NotKit [Download rootfs from https://ci.ubports.com/job/rootfs/job/rootfs-generic-amd64/ …], Yikes. That command is daunting. I think i'll try virt-manager first. :)  Report back in a few minutes....
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> is there a way to change default font?
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> i usually use comic sans everywhere as its the only font that i can read well
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> every time i turn bluetooth off it turns itself back on again lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is no way to change the font, no
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> do you think there may be in the future?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @purringChaos [i usually use comic sans everywhere as its the only font that i can read well], °-°
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's probably a fair ways off to being supportable, and it's not a priority
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> yeah
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> i could probably do it myself but would take some time
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @mimecar [that version is for Posmarket OS], You can still flash it to whatever is you want 😀
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> changing font and font size independently of the toolkit scaling also opens up a whole new can of worms
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> yah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [You can still flash it to whatever is you want 😀], yeah, but we don't get the $10
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> @purringChaos [every time i turn bluetooth off it turns itself back on again lol], dunno whats wrong
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I've heard of that before
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> One said he's getting the opposite
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> cant make up its mind
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> how do i get sound output to headphones?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you should probably join https://t.me/utonpine too
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> will do
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and follow the issues list on gitlab
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> does bluetooth sound work?
<ubptgbot> <ParaplegicRacehorse> @NotKit [Download rootfs from https://ci.ubports.com/job/rootfs/job/rootfs-generic-amd64/ …], That image seems to work when set up in virt-manager. Right now, it's stalled at vpn start during boot. I'll give it a few more minutes before I try your command line start.
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> connected my 5m long headphone cable to a bluetooth music reciever
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> theres always a solution within arms reach in my bedroom ahaha
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> problem: ubports on pinephone no headphones … solution: rake through room to find bluetooh reciever to plug 4m long headphone cable into
<ubptgbot> <ParaplegicRacehorse> (Photo, 1280x419) https://irc.ubports.com/4WTK6tMn.png virt-manager (4G RAM, 1 CPU, all other default) stalled here. Going to keep to tweak a few settings and try again.
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> you need net setup
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> just run the qemu command, :3
<ubptgbot> <ParaplegicRacehorse> Yeah, yeah. qemu command worked. I'd rather work in virt-manager, though. Thoughts on what network-card emulation I need there?
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> depends on host OS on enabling it
#ubports 2020-07-16
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @ParaplegicRacehorse [<reply to media>], did you enable Virtio GPU + OpenGL rendering?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I don't know about virtio, but it should be possible to pass QEMU same arguments as through cmdline
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] I don't know about virt-manager, but it should be possible to pass QEMU same arguments as through cmdline
<ubptgbot> <ParaplegicRacehorse> virt-manager didn't have a problem with display; only networking. Still fiddling with it in hopes it will provide a somewhat better experience than the command line provided to me earlier. … Unless someone has a Nexus7 (2012: grouper) image available for me to flash onto some hardware?
<ubptgbot> <ParaplegicRacehorse> I'm really confused about why it's starting a VPN daemon in the first place.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No, grouper is not supported
<ubptgbot> <ParaplegicRacehorse> I know. It makes me sad, too.
<ubptgbot> <ParaplegicRacehorse> I tried to get the old Bodhi Linux image (for grouper) going a few months ago. Failed, but it was an interesting experiment.
<ubptgbot> Master_yodhaa was added by: Master_yodhaa
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @ParaplegicRacehorse [virt-manager didn't have a problem with display; only networking. Still fiddling …], it only had verry verry old preview builds on ot
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Photo, 1451x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/eLn45eak.png
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @ParaplegicRacehorse [virt-manager didn't have a problem with display; only networking. Still fiddling …], there wouldn't be any downloads still up, and really old, was not supported earily on in the process - it was never able to run mir
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @PhoenixLandPirate [Scratch that, I think theres only some apps that have the hold down and tap +/- …], I never used that way to zoom. Two finger pinch is normally working for zoom in/out in webviews. Although in most cases zooming out is somewhat limited.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Danfro [I never used that way to zoom. Two finger pinch is normally working for zoom in/ …], they're different types of zooming, pinching is zooming in and out of the contents while the zoom function is zooming in and out while also adjusting the content to fit the screen so its like resizing a browser window where the content adjust
<ubptgbot> s to the width and height
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/q9x5t91T.png J4+ port
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> is still possible to install a cli software into ut?(like transmission-cli) … I tried via terminal and it seems refused to install
<ubptgbot> <prasadkumar013> Root system is read only. You can install applications in libertine containers though
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> and I tried libertine to do so, but I have no idea to launch that thing up(I tried the GUI version like transmission-qt but loading icon)
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> something like ubuntu-app-launch xenial_transmission-qt_0.0
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> [Edit] something like " ubuntu-app-launch xenial_transmission-qt_0.0 "
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> and I tried to find those software via " libertine-container-manager list-apps " … it shows transmission-qt but not the cli, strange
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [they're different types of zooming, pinching is zooming in and out of the conten …], Ah, ok. I need to try this out then. Thanks for the info.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @twilipi [is still possible to install a cli software into ut?(like transmission-cli) … I tr …], Made it read/write before?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I know, but just checking the obvious things.
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Danfro [Made it read/write before?], well now I can install and launch transmission-gtk successfully
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Xz69dwjB.webp
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Danfro [Made it read/write before?], then how can I confirm libertine is R/W-able?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Don't know. I am not using libertine. But because the container is meant to install stuff, there is no point why it should bebread only.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> [Edit] Don't know. I am not using libertine. But because the container is meant to install stuff, there is no point why it should be read only.
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> or is there anyway to use common ubuntu command in libertine
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I know you can do some libertine stuff from terminal. Not sure how and what though. Does the doc help with that?
<ubptgbot> M4rcosG4briel was added by: M4rcosG4briel
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> but the telegram web app still isn't really good on uploading doc/photos, seems too hard to navigate to the correct folder due to dialog window misalignment
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> https://upload.cc/i1/2020/07/16/HAzEv0.png … https://upload.cc/i1/2020/07/16/G3HukD.png
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> [Edit] https://upload.cc/i1/2020/07/16/HAzEv0.png
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> https://upload.cc/i1/2020/07/16/G3HukD.png
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0B7Fv0Fs.webp
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @twilipi [https://upload.cc/i1/2020/07/16/G3HukD.png], is this the webapp of telegram? i don't think that should be happening. It should be using content hub instead
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Javacookies [is this the webapp of telegram? i don't think that should be happening. It shoul …], yep, but in any case, I gonna try reinstalling it in order to know is some weird things occurs or a bug
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Javacookies [is this the webapp of telegram? i don't think that should be happening. It shoul …], I think content hub is broken on the Pinephone?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Flohack [I think content hub is broken on the Pinephone?], kinda but I think not in all apps and I don't see that window
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Anyways, a web app will never be able to use the content hub, how it should know about it? Its just a container for a browser window
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @twilipi [yep, but in any case, I gonna try reinstalling it in order to know is some weird …], is it the one from the openstore?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Javacookies [is it the one from the openstore?], ya
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> nope, reinstalling still get this weird screen, definitely a bug
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/5jc01OdJ.webp
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> also, the virtual keyboard can easily cover the text bar so that I can't see words when typing
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> IDK the devs of this webapp is here, simply hope teleport and this webapp can be useful some days
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> there's a known issue with scaling in thr pinephone. It should work normally once that's fixed
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @twilipi [yep, but in any case, I gonna try reinstalling it in order to know is some weird …], Mywebtelegram?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Works fine here with content hub
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @malditobastardo [Mywebtelegram?], I've downloaded
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> however idk why the key hasn't generated
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> I guess I need some cooldown though
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> It should work fine
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> PS: I've downloaded 1 hr ago
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> its stuck with sending code?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> yes
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> after entering my phone number, it should generating a code, but it stucks at that steps
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> so I believe it might be requesting code too often
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> that's why I decided ignore for a while and see what will happen
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> might be anti-account attacking mechanism, IDK
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Who knows anymore
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Are you in the pinephone right?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> nope, in a meizu
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> You are right. Forgot it
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Teleports still shows blank right?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @malditobastardo [Teleports still shows blank right?], yep
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> If that account is not new, you will get the code send to your existing Telegram account. Use another option to check messages like Telegram Desktop.
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Danfro [If that account is not new, you will get the code send to your existing Telegram …], the problem is the code can't be generated
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Danfro [If that account is not new, you will get the code send to your existing Telegram …], [Edit] the problem is the code isn't generated
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> so I can't even proceded to the next step
<ubptgbot> suruaku was added by: suruaku
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Hm. Not sure then. Checked the number? I think you need to pick country first, not just type the full number with country code. Could be something like that. Otherwise sorry, no idea.
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> Well I've got another  non-open store  version  of  telegram and it works
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/SPQz5cgL.png
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> It isn't the latest version with full feature, at least it isn't broken as others
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> Although it isn't fully featured, at least it isn't as broken as other version as those open store's clients
<ubptgbot> <Beer> I just wish that there would be more Matrix clients in Openstore
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Beer [I just wish that there would be more Matrix clients in Openstore], why? Fluffychat works well
<ubptgbot> <Beer> @Javacookies [why? Fluffychat works well], I am not a fan of the looks - pink, dogs and stuff
<ubptgbot> <Beer> But, I can change that?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @twilipi [Well I've got another  non-open store  version  of  telegram and it works], have you checked the app logs? … also, now that this version is working for you, perhaps you can try again the openstore version?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Beer [I am not a fan of the looks - pink, dogs and stuff], so just the branding? I don't see pink aside from the icons … there's dark mode as well
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Javacookies [have you checked the app logs? … also, now that this version is working for you, p …], I mean those app found in open store
<ubptgbot> <Beer> @Javacookies [so just the branding? I don't see pink aside from the icons … there's dark mode as …], Yeah, for me it feels something for "furries".... I have nothing against Furries but I would prefer something more neutral
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> Those app in openstore are mostly broken
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> But the app I currently used is one of our mate suggested via PM
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Beer [Yeah, for me it feels something for "furries".... I have nothing against Furries …], gd
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Beer [Yeah, for me it feels something for "furries".... I have nothing against Furries …], [Edit] there's uMatrix but it's not maintainned anymore
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @twilipi [Although it isn't fully featured, at least it isn't as broken as other version a …], Would be good to know which version of Teleports this is or if your mate did change something to fix the login issue. This might help the developers.
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/00OT4nAh.bin
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @malditobastardo
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> he send me this version of  telegram
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Danfro [Would be good to know which version of Teleports this is or if your mate did cha …], at
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that's a version with malware 😝
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I guess that's a build from the upcoming version
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Nope, the old unmaintained Telegram client.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Not much help for Teleports then.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @twilipi [Well I've got another  non-open store  version  of  telegram and it works], Where does it come from
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Flohack [Where does it come from], the guy I mentioned
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @twilipi [@malditobastardo], this one
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Oh god whats this
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its an old unsupported app
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Dont use it ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> And its NOT TELEports (as the name says of course)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I still use it sometimes :P
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The official maintained now is TELEports but well. If for some reason is giving you issues.. Same with the webapps
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> teleports?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Better than nothing
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> telnet 23?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Teleports is giving me problems when trying to send a message is getting stuck
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> So I use the old good deprecated telegram client or the webapp
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> what are teleports?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Janith96 [what are teleports?], Read above?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @twilipi [he send me this version of  telegram], And next time If someone send you something via pm you don't have to make it public
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> @twilipi [<reply to media>], ?
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> I think you mean telegram by teleport.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The official telegram app for UT is called TELEports
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> ok
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo [And next time If someone send you something via pm you don't have to make it pub …], Its just that the old Telegram API will be shut down at some point. Already now it has annoying bugs. Plus its super slow. And it also loads way too much stuff from the server, resulting in more data traffic than necessary
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> i cant change my channel to development from settings menu, is there another way to do it?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @purringChaos [i cant change my channel to development from settings menu, is there another way …], Which device
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> pinephone braveheart
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> is there a CLI command for same thing?
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> @Flohack [Its just that the old Telegram API will be shut down at some point. Already now …], bot api?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yeah its a known bug. it is but idk now, maybe ask in the Pinephone UT group
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> tried system-image-utils but libcutils could not be found in bionic
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> I never have used a ubuntu phone.How it's functionability ? is there a terminal in that version?
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> I like to try that
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @Janith96 [I never have used a ubuntu phone.How it's functionability ? is there a terminal …], almost all of supported devices can be used as daily driver (deppending of your needs of course). … There is a terminal of course but you shouldn't expect a linux desktop experience. The system image is read only because things like apt can break
<ubptgbot>  de system. … You can install desktop apps through libertine but it is still experimental and the experience os desktop app on a phone screen isn't the best.
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> @j2g2rp [almost all of supported devices can be used as daily driver (deppending of your …], Can't install apt manually?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> you can make the image rw but it isn't by default. Using apt by your own riks
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> If anything you should use apt within Libertine
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> [Edit] you can make the image rw but it isn't by default. Using apt by your own risk
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> then compilers work?
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> GNU make
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> G++
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> GCC
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> ?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> as alfred says you can use it also from libertine wich is confined
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Why you would use a mobile phone as build device
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> just a try
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> [Edit] just attempt to do
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes you can build on the phone but there is no point in doing it ^^
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> @Flohack [Yes you can build on the phone but there is no point in doing it ^^], but,if something is installed from source code,Compiler are required.Like git cloning and installing......
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> @Flohack [Yes you can build on the phone but there is no point in doing it ^^], [Edit] but,if something is installed from source code,Compilers are required.Like git cloning and installing......
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Janith96 [but,if something is installed from source code,Compilers are required.Like git c …], You do not install anything from source code on your mobile device. Its not a normal PC (It also does not look like one ;))
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> oh ok
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Flohack [Dont be salty about it. While the logo is nice its that we should celebrate how …], i'm very impressed just a bit jealous :p tho i'm jealous of all pinephone owners 😂
<ubptgbot> chuphojatatha_alt was added by: chuphojatatha_alt
<ubptgbot> <chuphojatatha_alt> Hello
<ubptgbot> <chuphojatatha_alt> (Photo, 591x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/2tgoHi0R.png Is there any possibility for flutter apps to run to ubport too??
<ubptgbot> <chuphojatatha_alt> In future?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @twilipi [yep], clear your cache?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @chuphojatatha_alt [<reply to media>], this is has yet to be explored for what it needs
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [clear your cache?], tried, even reinstall it, still the same
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> teleports?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [teleports?], yes
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @chuphojatatha_alt [<reply to media>], [Edit] this is has yet to be explored for what it needs, at the very least UT has to migrate to wayland first
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> how did you clear cache?
<ubptgbot> <chuphojatatha_alt> @Fuseteam [this is has yet to be explored for what it needs, at the very least UT has to mi …], Yes I understand, it surely need time
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Flohack [You do not install anything from source code on your mobile device. Its not a no …], i technically want to try this with surf lol, probably have to make click first i guess hehehehe
<ubptgbot> Furkan Yılmaz was added by: Furkan Yılmaz
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [how did you clear cache?], There's an app called  UT tweak tools in openstore
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> There's an app called  UT tweak tool in openstore
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> have you tried clearing everything with the tweak tool?
<ubptgbot> nemodf was added by: nemodf
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [have you tried clearing everything with the tweak tool?], Yes
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> UI should look like this
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/2K7iKSke.png
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> ㄘㄛ
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that's old client yes
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> maybe retry setting it up now?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @twilipi [<reply to media>], you should get a code in this client
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> if now it might be worth taking a look at the logs of teleports
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [that's old client yes], this client works but teleport isn't … btw how to get those logs for teleports?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> it should but somewhere in .cache
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that client work but it is no longer maintained, teleports is in active development
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [it should but somewhere in .cache], I found it
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> but most of them are qmlc
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> how are those user for? log?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the logs for all apps are under `~/.cache/upstart/` on UT currently
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can also install logviewer app from the store
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> @Christian [Dear all, … I asked some time ago, if there were ways for video calls in ubtouch. …], If the front camera worked in UT on the N5 ... And now you can successfully make voice and video calls / screen sharing (from the second side) in web discord (desktop mode)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @AllHafRA [If the front camera worked in UT on the N5 ... And now you can successfully make …], eh? we can?
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> The browser in UT is the most advanced of all open operating systems that I have ever touched, so I am surprised that it "digests" YouTube through "crutches"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> camera doesn't work in browser on UT on android devices
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @AllHafRA [The browser in UT is the most advanced of all open operating systems that I have …], No hardware acceleration yet :(
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @AllHafRA [The browser in UT is the most advanced of all open operating systems that I have …], it has a long way to go to get that far afaict
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/L81RdHZ0.png
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> dat looks legit 👀
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can do a "video chat" yes, but you simply will not have a camera for it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so oyou can only odaudio
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also pretty sure you can't do screen sharing in browser under lomiri
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> Which is why I'm wondering - does anyone intend to port the Luakit browser?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [it should but somewhere in .cache], do you know what's the file name of the log file should be?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [it should but somewhere in .cache], [Edit] do you know what's the file name of those log files?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @twilipi [do you know what's the file name of those log files?], i don't know it off the top of my head
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the logviewer app might make it easier to find the name
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [the logviewer app might make it easier to find the name], I've installed it, let's see
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/cK2XjDwu.png
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> Sth like that
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> look for "teleports"?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yeah it should be listed as teleports in that app
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Fwd from mymike00: `~/.cache/upstart/application-click-teleports.ubports_teleports_0.7.0.log`
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> i found it
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> not in logviewer but file manager, weird
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm that is weird
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> nah, that's my eye problem
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/NINr3QH9.png
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm perhaps share the log in @ubports_qa_team with a short summary?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [hmm perhaps share the log in @ubports_qa_team with a short summary?], you mean toss that log file to those guys right?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> configure your username in logviewer settings then you can send the log to a pastebin; and hopefully it doesn't have any personal data in it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that could work yeah
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] that could work too yeah
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> If someone needs:
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/566FLnjB.bin
<ubptgbot> Chris was added by: Chris
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @dohbee [configure your username in logviewer settings then you can send the log to a pas …], umm, when uploading to pastebin, it gives en error on it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @twilipi [umm, when uploading to pastebin, it gives en error on it], you need to set a username in the app settings first
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @dohbee [you need to set a username in the app settings first], yeah I've set my username already
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> in the settings page right
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> [Edit] in the settings page right?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AllHafRA [If someone needs:], Please stop sending around a click for an App that has been removed from the Openstore for good reasons
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its also 32bit only
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @twilipi [in the settings page right?], yes. it's the only cause of error with pastebin that i know of
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> sorry, I don't know
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> @Flohack [Please stop sending around a click for an App that has been removed from the Ope …], but why it's work on N5?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @dohbee [yes. it's the only cause of error with pastebin that i know of], OK, I've set the username into same as my pastebin account, however it still gets an error
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> :S
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AllHafRA [but why it's work on N5?], n5 is 32-bit. and the old api still works for now
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> (Sticker, 443x512) https://irc.ubports.com/gVj5n2Ka.webp
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack [Please stop sending around a click for an App that has been removed from the Ope …], Edit and delete it. This is the last time I am sharing something to someone for "testing" purposes
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/2RITCVB5.png
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> try an another username maybe?
<ubptgbot> Exclish billy was added by: Exclish billy
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> perhaps it is an error because the username already exists
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> is there any working screen reader for ubports?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, a11y support basically doesn't exist right now unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> sad
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> at least theres a dark theme *shrug*
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah. the a11y situation in GNOME 3.x makes me sad too
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> mhm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> basically a11y situation in linux these days makes me sad
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> yea
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yes there's a experiental dark theme accesible in UT Tweak Tool
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Holo dark theme ETA wen
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol only surudark is available atm
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [perhaps it is an error because the username already exists], I've made a very long random name, but still no hope
#ubports 2020-07-17
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/80TGKnEE.png
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Sometimes I am unable to send logs with logviewer too. Sadly I could not pinpoint a pattern yet.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's working on my Nexus 5 … my username is `Ubuntu Touch User` 😄
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> nvm, as I got that message, I can do a indirect way by copying those stuff to my PC then pastebin
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> Is ubtouch on nexus 5 faster than on pinephone in terms of just speed?
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> General speed, opening paps, etc
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> Apps*
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> in general, n5 is much matured and long-maintained since the start of this project, while pinephone is a new phone, should be a bit buggy and sluggish at start … in performance aspect, n5 is better not because of a high performance 32 bit processor(which should be a bit faster than A53), and has a better GPU, compared with crappy mali400
<ubptgbot> and 40nm fabbed Allwinner A64
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @dohbee [configure your username in logviewer settings then you can send the log to a pas …], I've try my own way to put this log record to pastebin, feel free to diagnose it … https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jqKNVCyJBf/
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Dylan Gundberg [Is ubtouch on nexus 5 faster than on pinephone in terms of just speed?], and the only thing pinephone shines is its availability, pricing and friendly to flash other OS
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Dylan Gundberg [Is ubtouch on nexus 5 faster than on pinephone in terms of just speed?], on paper and their current state, Nexus 5 is a lot faster and smoother. But the Pinephone is still in its early development phase so it'll improve over time. Perhaps it'll be on par with Nexus 5 performance which I really wish will happen
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> Huh! Thank you for putting that in retrospect!
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> I'm going to be getting the 5 as well
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> [Edit] in general, n5 is much matured and long-maintained since the start of this project, while pinephone is a new phone, should be a bit buggy and sluggish at start … in performance aspect, n5 is better not because of a high performance 32 bit processor(which should be a bit faster than A53), but also a way better better GPU, compared w
<ubptgbot> ith crappy mali400 and 40nm fabbed Allwinner A64
<ubptgbot> <Guido> @twilipi [https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1237 … I guess that's an issue here], Using the test image worked. Shouldn't this be updated at docs.ubports.com?
<gitbot> ubports issue 1237 in ubuntu-touch "can not install anbox ,"Anbox kernel is not installed!"" [Closed]
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Guido [Using the test image worked. Shouldn't this be updated at docs.ubports.com?], currently at OTA 12
<ubptgbot> <Guido> @TotalSonic [I love my Meizu Pro 5 and think it is actually one of the very best options for …], I agree, it is one of the best options. However, I've always had problems with echos on audio calls, not on my side but on the other. Has this issue been fixed?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Guido [Using the test image worked. Shouldn't this be updated at docs.ubports.com?], what kind of teest image is? currently mine is the latest OTA-12, via installer
<ubptgbot> <Guido> No, I was talking about Anbox and  the test image anbox-boot-turbo-test.img.
<ubptgbot> <Guido> My post linked to my question why Anbox is no longer working on the Meizu Pro 5. And it is not if one is using the image anbox-boot-turbo.img as written in the docs but it is if one is using anbox-boot-turbo-test.img instead.
<ubptgbot> dvsk was added by: dvsk
<ubptgbot> itsaazim was added by: itsaazim
<ubptgbot> HarleyQuinn227 was added by: HarleyQuinn227
<ubptgbot> <HarleyQuinn227> Hey, I am really a newbie in porting, all I have done is creating TWRP recovery from source and I really want to build Ubuntu Touch for my device. Can Anyone provide me with a newbie friendly article/video to start with?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @HarleyQuinn227 [Hey, I am really a newbie in porting, all I have done is creating TWRP recovery …], Well you have to start on http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html - which device is it, does it have official LinegeOS ?
<ubptgbot> <HarleyQuinn227> Its a really old device probably 5-6 years old, It does not have LinegeOS build for it
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @HarleyQuinn227 [Its a really old device probably 5-6 years old, It does not have LinegeOS build …], Without Lineage it will be harder, sometimes impossible. You need to find all needed sources yourself
<ubptgbot> <HarleyQuinn227> Do I have to build that first?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> No but it tells you what source code repos you need
<ubptgbot> <HarleyQuinn227> I think i could build that It will take some time though
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You need kernel, device and vendor repos to begin with. Often device and vendor consists of more than one repo. Also, it might be that you need to extract vendor blobs from a stock android installation
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 5-6 years old? It was called cyanogenmod these days, did you look for that?
<ubptgbot> <HarleyQuinn227> nah, Its a local phone
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Hmm then it will be hard :)
<ubptgbot> <HarleyQuinn227> well I could try following some LinegeOS building articles
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yes your first question must be: How would a LineageOS build look for your device? What was the original Android version it came with? Can you even unlocxk the bootloader? Is it Mediatek?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Is it Huawei? 😆
<ubptgbot> <HarleyQuinn227> no, but close😂, I did build custom recovery for it so i guess i'll try building LineageOS
<ubptgbot> <HarleyQuinn227> Thanks For all the information!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> youre welcome
<ubptgbot> rockerdiaz was added by: rockerdiaz
<ubptgbot> Jonathan was added by: Jonathan
<ubptgbot> <rockerdiaz> Hey guys, i'm try create muy Port to Xiaomi redmi 7
<ubptgbot> <rockerdiaz> Mm but muy device does not have linageos version
<ubptgbot> <rockerdiaz> Android extended Is a valid ROM?
<ubptgbot> <Shazin27> @rockerdiaz [Android extended Is a valid ROM?], AOSP extended? Just add the lineage stuff and make sure lineage boots before you try to get halium/ub touch working
<ubptgbot> <Shazin27> Should be pretty easy
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Any device tree is better than none, but if it's not LineageOS there might be some slight changes needed.
<ubptgbot> <rockerdiaz> Ok, thx guys
<ubptgbot> <lordhacker0727> how to increase screen on time
<ubptgbot> <anibyl> @rockerdiaz [Mm but muy device does not have linageos version], LineageOS has builds for Redmi 7.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @lordhacker0727 [how to increase screen on time], what do you mean?
<ubptgbot> <lordhacker0727> @Fuseteam [what do you mean?], i meant how to increase screen time out in ubtouch
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that should be i your settings
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] that should be in your settings
<ubptgbot> <lordhacker0727> @Fuseteam [that should be in your settings], cant found
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> where are you looking?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> in battery settings
<ubptgbot> <lordhacker0727> @mateosalta [in battery settings], ok
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> can someone able to diagnose my teleports problem?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm i think the details got lost in this group, at this point it might be better to open an issue on the teleports repo on gitlab
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] hmm i think the details got lost in this group, at this point it might be better to open an issue on the teleports repo on gitlab, with all the details you've shared in this group
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [hmm i think the details got lost in this group, at this point it might be better …], still fine, simply give this log to you, mainly the biggest issue I found is not showing any conversation detail inside a group chat/user chat/channel
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> but anyway, I'll register an account and report that issue first
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yeah but that part is usually resolved by a cache clear
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> there should a different underlying issue with your teleports install
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [yeah but that part is usually resolved by a cache clear], nope cache clear still have the same fate
<ubptgbot> iamdeffis was added by: iamdeffis
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> usually
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @iamdeffis, `/teamrt/` or out
<ubptgbot> <iamdeffis> @UniversalSuperBox [@iamdeffis, /teamrt/ or out], what
<ubptgbot> <iamdeffis> why
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please remove the slur from your username
<ubptgbot> <iamdeffis> oh
<ubptgbot> <iamdeffis> ok I'll use my alt without the tag instead
<ubptgbot> cofeguy was added by: cofeguy
<ubptgbot> <cofeguy> Is that one fine or
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <cofeguy> this?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> <cofeguy> glad
<ubptgbot> <cofeguy> [Edit] I'm glad
<ubptgbot> <Dockerfile256> I installed Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 5 and am trying to get my SIM card to work. The cellular carrier is Cellcom (US).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Dockerfile256 [I installed Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 5 and am trying to get my SIM card to work. …], it's not providing service via CDMA is it?
<ubptgbot> <Dockerfile256> no
<ubptgbot> <Dockerfile256> Cellcom is a CDMA/LTE carrier.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right it's CDMA
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> only GSM works in UT currently
<ubptgbot> <Dockerfile256> Is LTE supported?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, but activation on CDMA is still required.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but you can't register with a CDMA network
<ubptgbot> <Dockerfile256> Thank you for your help.
<ubptgbot> <Dockerfile256> Are there any plans to support CDMA in the future?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> smashes all the turbos
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> lel
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> In other words, getting rid of the one device that causes us to need to use the workaround that breaks CDMA
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> CDMA is just why
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or making the workaround only apply to that device
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I thought it was just sprint who did CDMA lol
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Guess not
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I'm too British it appears
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sprint, Verizon, US Cellular, Cellcom, and various other small carriers
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> all the carriers that buy bandwidth from sprint/verizon
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dohbee [all the carriers that buy bandwidth from sprint/verizon], Lol
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox [Or making the workaround only apply to that device], Well tbh we could roll an ofono confi gparameter for that, as we do now for Samsung rild modifications
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Imagine using Samsung /s
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @amyosx [I'm too British it appears], never British enough
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its called `ril.device=samsung_msm_822x`  but ok ^^
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @PhoenixLandPirate [never British enough], I drink tea all day
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> British
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> tea is hardly a british thing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ubuntu touch or something
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dohbee [tea is hardly a british thing], Lol
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dohbee [ubuntu touch or something], Yeah its that really cool os for phones made by some of the most talented devs
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox [In other words, getting rid of the one device that causes us to need to use the …], I just looked it up, its roughly 2.5% of our user base so lets deprecate it 😆
<ubptgbot> Only1nrs was added by: Only1nrs
<ubptgbot> <TheCriptoAnarquist> Fwd from "Liberales - Libertarios": [15 aplicaciones](https://www.fin-tech.es/2016/10/aplicaciones-de-la-tecnologia-blockchain.html)15 aplicaciones de la tecnología blockchain más allá de [bitcoin](http://telegra.ph/15-aplicaciones-de-la-tecnología-blockchain-más-allá-de-bitcoin-07-17) … via www.fin-tech.es
<ubptgbot> Duk4x was added by: Duk4x
#ubports 2020-07-18
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> rip meizu pro 5 lol
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> Hey guys, we are into the port of the J4+ and I can't answer a call, why would that be? Would anybody know how to fix it?
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> @Camden B [Hey guys, we are into the port of the J4+ and I can't answer a call, why would t …], @ubports_porting
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> This group is only for discussion about the OS, not for porting
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> Thx
<ubptgbot> <KaiLoveLinux> ubports is a good phoneos, thats all i can really say atm
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> @Fuseteam [rip meizu pro 5 lol], Noooooo, I like this phone
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> Which mail app do you suggest?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> There is but one: dekko2. Works fine for me. Use imap. I think pop3 is misbehaving.
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @Danfro [There is but one: dekko2. Works fine for me. Use imap. I think pop3 is misbehavi …], Thanks, I give it a try
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> Good, it makes my system reboots
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> Lol
<ubptgbot> <lordhacker0727> @chuphojatatha [There's no network showing in my case, only the previously saved ones], same here
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Jaymz665 [Noooooo, I like this phone], he is joking
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> Do you guys notice something here that might cause my kernel to panic when lxc is starting? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sYzmQjjPVz/
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> Can you get a kernel log from when the crash happens?
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> @TuxThePenguin [Can you get a kernel log from when the crash happens?], I have one but is extremely corrupted
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> Oooo it's one of those devices
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> You might as well send it anyway
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> Mine did the same thing
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> @TuxThePenguin [You might as well send it anyway], I have a dmseg here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TPpp5sQn26/
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> Had to get it modifying an upstart job
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Q0POTe2C.bin
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> God I hate devices that do that
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> @TuxThePenguin [God I hate devices that do that], Same
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> Tho this lasr_kmsg is different because I used a commit to implement it
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> `<35>[   36.966464,5] systemd-logind[3823]: Failed to start user service, ignoring: Unknown unit: user@32011.service`
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> But the console-rampoos are even more broken
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> That was the last line before the kernel panic
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> Hmmm
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> So it has something to do with systemd?
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> I'm not sure, someone else might be able to help though
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> I haven't worked on ports for a while and iirc last time I did systemd wasn't even a factor
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> No problem thanks ^^
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> @TuxThePenguin [I haven't worked on ports for a while and iirc last time I did systemd wasn't ev …], Someone said it could have something to do with CFQ
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Do I watch the q+a on windows xp or haiku?
<ubptgbot> <NetHunter10156> Guys
<ubptgbot> <NetHunter10156> Can pinephone run Android apps?
<ubptgbot> <NetHunter10156> Atleast some basic apps
<ubptgbot> <NetHunter10156> Like whatsapp and Spotify
<ubptgbot> <Spikerguy> Not yet.  But with anbox users should be able to do something like that
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> there's also a spotify app for ubtouch under development https://forums.ubports.com/topic/4346/futify-spotify-client-need-beta-testers
<ubptgbot> <lemuzbashzin> @Spikerguy [Not yet.  But with anbox users should be able to do something like that], This is an emulator for desktop Linux?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> something like that, also for some other devices
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> but it is experimental yet
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> until facebook wants to support ubtouch, anything with whatsapp will be a hack and you could get banned
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> spotify probably doesn't mind linux doing linux and running their own app - they get paid anyway
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> @rogieroudshoorn [until facebook wants to support ubtouch, anything with whatsapp will be a hack a …], Can't you just run it with anbox?
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> Shouldn't get you banned
<ubptgbot> <lemuzbashzin> @rogieroudshoorn [until facebook wants to support ubtouch, anything with whatsapp will be a hack a …], I finally left WhatsApp a while ago
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> yeah you could, if your battery can handle it - it's still a hack
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> Ah
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> until their app detects anbox and decides to take action
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i believe the firefox OS crew had an app that hooked into whatsapp - that got stopped by facebook
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> There's a WhatsApp library for go. Maybe someone can port it to python and make an app
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> https://github.com/tulir/go-whatsapp
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> If I can get ubports to boot up I might work on some apps for it
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> well, if i were you, i'd attempt to check with facebook first - nothing sucks like spending time on an app for them to pull the plug
<ubptgbot> <lemuzbashzin> @nitanmarcel [https://github.com/tulir/go-whatsapp], Do you have important stuff in WhatsApp?
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> Nah
<ubptgbot> <lemuzbashzin> Think about getting rid of it
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @rogieroudshoorn [until their app detects anbox and decides to take action], Nah, they don't fight custom firmwares running official app
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> @NotKit [Nah, they don't fight custom firmwares running official app], yeah, but in thoses cases, they can (typically) do their usual data mining with it. in case of anbox, they get zip
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> They still get contacts and messages
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> they got that in the custom firefox os app as well i believe
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> but i guess we'll see when we get there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The kaios app is legit. Anyway not for us to really worry about.
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> yeah, it is now - i meant loqui im
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> had to google hard to remember :)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> LoquiIM used old Symbian reverse-engineered protocol and they eventually dropped that altogether
<ubptgbot> <Himanshsingh> Ubuntu touch artifacts for redmi4x not available to download ??
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Himanshsingh [Ubuntu touch artifacts for redmi4x not available to download ??], Link plz?
<ubptgbot> <Himanshsingh> https://github.com/ubports-santoni/ubports-ci/actions/runs/141822651
<ubptgbot> <Himanshsingh> @Flohack [Link plz?], Above link 👆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You need to ask whoever maintains that. It is not ubports foundation
<ubptgbot> <Himanshsingh> OK...so it is individually maintained ..
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> As I already said: DO NOT use our name "ubports" in repo names accounts etc
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> This is exactly the confusion I wanted to prevent
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @NotKit see
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> exactly
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @rogieroudshoorn [i believe the firefox OS crew had an app that hooked into whatsapp - that got st …], Kaios the successor of firefoxos does have an official app tho, so i have hope :p
<ubptgbot> <KaiLoveLinux> @Fuseteam [Kaios the successor of firefoxos does have an official app tho, so i have hope : …], kaios is cool tbh
<ubptgbot> <Lorxu> Sadly also completely proprietary
<ubptgbot> <KaiLoveLinux> @Lorxu [Sadly also completely proprietary], yeh, but cool idea
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @NetHunter10156 [Like whatsapp and Spotify], In either case i would suggest asking whatsapp to support ubuntu touch, the more people ask them the higher the chance they will do it
<ubptgbot> <thebenius> Just installed Ubuntu touch on the raspberry pi 4. It says no wifi available. Any quick help?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> The rpi experts are in @ubports_rpi i think
<ubptgbot> <thebenius> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] The rpi experts are in https://t.me/ubports_rpi i think
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hmm did i get the name right?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ubports_pi
<ubptgbot> <thebenius> @UniversalSuperBox [@ubports_pi], Thanks 😁
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Ah thank dalton :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] Ah thank daltons :p
<ubptgbot> <thebenius> [Edit] Just installed Ubuntu touch on the raspberry pi 3. It says no wifi available. Any quick help?
<ubptgbot> <NetHunter10156> @Fuseteam [In either case i would suggest asking whatsapp to support ubuntu touch, the more …], True
<ubptgbot> <thebenius> Is there a list of groups somewhere?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] Ah thanks dalton :p
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> telegram doesn't have a feature to list all related groups together unfortunately; we have such a thing on matrix though (but not all groups are bridged)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> https://www.ubports.com/meet-the-community i think has a list i think
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Not sure how complete it is tho
<ubptgbot> <thebenius> I only see the welcome group and language focused groups :D
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Ohw 😂
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> My bad :x
<ubptgbot> <thebenius> And this one in the footer of course
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hey we can send pms from profiles now in teleports
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] Hey~ we can send pms from profiles now in teleports cool
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> finally got new authenticator update in openstore
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee [finally got new authenticator update in openstore], awesome! nothing user visible changes I guess?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [awesome! nothing user visible changes I guess?], qr scanning should be faster
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Cool, using ZXing now? Pulling the image from the viewfinder or processing the frame itself?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, using zxing; pulling the image because of the issue with qtubuntu-camera
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee [qr scanning should be faster], I see, haven't used that feature much but a great improvement indeed
<ubptgbot> Dirk was added by: Dirk
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> hi dirk from holland   … i think
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/H8OA4EoV.png
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> This update is VERY nice, idk if this was in todays development, but damn thank you who ever worked on this!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I think they finally merged qtwebengine 5.14 todays
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> a huge advance indeed
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Its super useful!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> more technical difficulties today?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in debian testing: … ```: apt-cache search lomiri … liblomiri-api-dev - API for Lomiri shell integration (development headers) … liblomiri-api-doc - API for Lomiri shell integration (documentation) … liblomiri-api0 - API for Lomiri shell integration (shared library) … suru-icon-theme - Suru icon theme for Lomiri Operating Environment```
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "less secure"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean "why would you want to"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no @UniversalSuperBox pop is something else ;)
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> "It doesn't work but it has it" - @mariogrip
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @amyosx ["It doesn't work but it has it" - @mariogrip], I'm gonna remember this forever
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> lol
<ubptgbot> <Venji10> Am I dumb or is there really no option to change resolution etc in camera app?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Venji10 [Am I dumb or is there really no option to change resolution etc in camera app?], Normal devices with working camera app do provide an option to change the resolution. On some newer ported devices you currently need gst-droid camera alternative for this (and other things) to work.
<ubptgbot> <Venji10> @Danfro [Normal devices with working camera app do provide an option to change the resolu …], Okay, thanks
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Which device do you have?
<ubptgbot> <lemuzbashzin> oh, btw, about the port for lavender
<ubptgbot> <lemuzbashzin> is the SIM card working correctly?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Flohack [I just looked it up, its roughly 2.5% of our user base so lets deprecate it 😆], *cough cough apple*
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @malditobastardo [I think they finally merged qtwebengine 5.14 todays], So this means for qt 5.14 stuff ETA s0n?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amyosx [So this means for qt 5.14 stuff ETA s0n?], no, 5.12
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Oh
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I don't really no qt
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Lol
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I use qt for my apps
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> But I just use the latest one
<ubptgbot> <Venji10> @Danfro [Which device do you have?], Vollaphone
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @amyosx [But I just use the latest one], You should discover that if you use a feature that got introduced AFTER 5.9 that you can not use it for apps on the device. At least that should be the case.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Danfro [You should discover that if you use a feature that got introduced AFTER 5.9 that …], Idk if I am xD
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I'm terrible at desktop programming
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Or GUI sorry
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I use pyqt with qt designer
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Venji10 [Vollaphone], Yep, that is quite new and the port is still in progress. Enjoy the device anyway. 😉
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @amyosx [I use qt for my apps], I only realised how dumb this sounds after it was mentioned in the stream xD
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I'm tired and I should probably sleep but I cant
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @amyosx [Idk if I am xD], For some features they write in the doc "got introduced with version xyz". Otherwise if things don't work, this might be the reason. You should end up with errors like you are using non existing properties or the like.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> This is my work flow for apps is if i have to make an app for something I open qt designer, make the ui, write a bit of python to make it work
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Sounds fairly simple. Why don't we have a full stack of all apps running in OpenStore yet? 😁
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Maybe you where just lucky so far?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I make them for personal use on desktop
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> And they are only really any good for my use
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> But if I can package pyqt apps I'd make some lol
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Ok. Desktop will have newer Qt version available.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> When I'm awake xD
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> pyotherside works with qml under UT.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Danfro [Ok. Desktop will have newer Qt version available.], Yeah, although wont the packages be the same as 16.04
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Danfro [pyotherside works with qml under UT.], OK is it like pyqt
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Your system will update qt for you I would guess. For UT that needs to be "manually" added to the system.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> If you're feeling like party people, head over to Whereby, we're having a post-show chat there: https://whereby.com/ubports-chat
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Danfro [Your system will update qt for you I would guess. For UT that needs to be "manua …], Is there a Ubuntu touch chroot tool
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> That'd be really nice
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Go on to a tty, run a script and bang
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Got a Ubuntu touch dev environment
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> No mods to your system necessary
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I don't know. But bang will happen and your system will be broken. 😊
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Maybe.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Danfro [I don't know. But bang will happen and your system will be broken. 😊], Lol
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Bang! Bang! Bang! Bang! Bang! - Marius
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> That was one of the best q+as
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> It was an interesting one
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Bang!
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I lost the sample and its annoying
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Which q+a was it
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @amyosx [Which q+a was it], https://t.me/ubports_news/658
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Danfro [https://t.me/ubports_news/658], Not todays
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I meant the one where Marius said "baaaaang"
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Oh, sorry. I missed that. One between 70 and 78 then. I don't remember.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Mar 21
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> 76
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Baaaaang
<ubptgbot> Dre was added by: Dre
#ubports 2020-07-19
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> just tried to watch Q&A, YT said the video is private?
<ubptgbot> <floop2> Ditto ^^^ YT vid is private
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> needs editing
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's a new video
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Saving didn't work.
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> Who know some app with hardware info (temp, cpu and ram load) ?
<ubptgbot> <AllHafRA> Ah ye, its terminal top...
<ubptgbot> Emil Petrov was added by: Emil Petrov
<ubptgbot> <Emil Petrov> Hi everyone! Do you know any working bluetooth headset with UT? Or a fix for this issue...Nexus 5...
<ubptgbot> <Emil Petrov> in other words...no...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Emil Petrov [in other words...no...], My headset works with my phones so far. I can try N5 specifically but I dont think its a problem
<ubptgbot> <Emil Petrov> What is yours, sir? I tried three headsets and they don't work
<ubptgbot> <Emil Petrov> Connected but no sound
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You are far too generic: What does not work? Pairing? Music? Calls? What model of headset do you have, which profiles does it support? HFP, A2DP, HSP
<ubptgbot> <Emil Petrov> 2 platronix and one Xiaomi
<ubptgbot> <Emil Petrov> Calls
<ubptgbot> <Emil Petrov> And music
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Hmm no idea I got a crappy Chinese one, works perfectly 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We have vasrious issues with modern headsets
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So better try to get an older model :)
<ubptgbot> <Emil Petrov> Good for you😁
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You might want to try: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/4300/call-for-testing-updated-pulseaudio-better-bluetooth-headset-support
<ubptgbot> <Emil Petrov> Which manufacturer do you use?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Idk its not printed on the headphones, and I discarded the packaging already
<ubptgbot> <Emil Petrov> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But thats mostly for calls only
<ubptgbot> <ErBazza> Sorry but when i connect the nexus 5 to the external monitor use hdmi the monitor tells me not to receive signal and invites me to check the source and cable.  Does it happen to you too?  Can it be a problem with my monitor?
<ubptgbot> <Emil Petrov> I haven't tried this. I switched back to Android with custom ROM, because I was unable to use bluetooth headset for handsfree on my Nexus 5. I will look for an older headset, I will switch to UT and will try the fix that Florian Leeber offered me. But at the moment I am not on Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I'm starting to actually understand qt
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> You guys proud of me
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @amyosx [I'm starting to actually understand qt], Once you dig into it, it starts being fun. 😎
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I've used it as long as I've been coding pretty much
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Just never really understood why
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I still don't know when features were added though lol
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I just no they are there on haiku
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> And mint 20
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Haiku is 5.12
<ubptgbot> T A was added by: T A
<ubptgbot> <Petr> Hello
<ubptgbot> <Petr> I love. Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Welcome to the group. Hopefully you will love Ubuntu Touch too :)
<ubptgbot> <Dirk> @Jeroen Bozz [hi dirk from holland   … i think], Yes
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Dirk If you're interested, there is also the dutch telegram group
<ubptgbot> <matv1> https://t.me/UBports_NL
<ubptgbot> stefwe was added by: stefwe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ErBazza [Sorry but when i connect the nexus 5 to the external monitor use hdmi the monito …], Is it a Slimport adapter?
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> I need some help with the ubports installer: ```error: Error: adb:format: Error: failed to mount: mount: mounting /dev/block/platform/mtk-msdc.0/by-name/cache on /cache failed: Invalid argument … stack trace: Error: failed to mount: mount: mounting /dev/block/platform/mtk-msdc.0/by-name/cache on /cache failed: Invalid argument …     at /op
<ubptgbot> t/ubports-installer/resources/app.asar/node_modules/promise-android-tools/src/adb.js:419:34 …     at processTicksAndRejections (internal/process/task_queues.js:86:5)```
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> I am grateful for any help
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> Not sure I'll be able to help much, but it will definitely help to know which phone model you want to install UT on.
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> And also it makes sense to join the group for installation help and post your question there: https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> @Ingo_FP_Angel [Not sure I'll be able to help much, but it will definitely help to know which ph …], MX4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @stefwe [MX4], It already has Ubuntu image on it?
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> @dohbee [It already has Ubuntu image on it?], Yes i'm stuck on ota11
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> don't know why updates stopped working after ota11
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> Channel switch in system settings from stable to rc or devel also not working
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Can you keep stable adb or ssh connection to device otherwise?
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> Yes, both is possible
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I would try to use system-image-cli via ssh then to see how to get more info for the upgrade issue
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> Can you post the cmd?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I don't recall exactly, and am on a phone atm
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> @dohbee [I don't recall exactly, and am on a phone atm], No problem, thank you for the idea 👍
<ubptgbot> <cristobalmv96> Hi, do you know if it exist any kind of project for creating an installation of Ubuntu Touch in Windows Phone mobiles?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @cristobalmv96 [Hi, do you know if it exist any kind of project for creating an installation of …], I don't remember of the top of my head, but I'm sure theres some project  for android on some windows phones, and if you can run android, you should be able to port Ubuntu Touch.
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> (Photo, 1151x559) https://irc.ubports.com/TpZUd208.png
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> @dohbee [I would try to use system-image-cli via ssh then to see how to get more info for …], ^^ no luck with cli
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @PhoenixLandPirate [I don't remember of the top of my head, but I'm sure theres some project  for an …], Over complicating it but sure
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Uhh
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Doesn't it just have efi
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @amyosx [Over complicating it but sure], Using a windows phone is over complicating it in the first place, giving someone a straight forward answer, that isn't "No", is probably quite nice
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> OK lol
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> It could be done
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> But its probably better to see if postmarketos exists first xD
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I just know that you can run android on some windows phones, and thats what most porting documents are based on
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> If something like pinephone was done there would be no repit
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> No bootloader flashing either
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Yeah but the PinePhone is mainline linux, not Android, or WIndows phone. … Mainline and Windows phone doesn't have as much porting documentation and I think less people in the community could help you, you're already in a weird build situation starting with windows phone.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> there are 2 lumia's on the PostmarketOS site, but the one with the most features, says usb works, flashing and display, everything else looks like it's not happening. … The big problem with Postmarket, is that they make a lot of progress, but I don't think they have any device fully working.
<ubptgbot> <ErBazza> @dohbee [Is it a Slimport adapter?], Yes
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @PhoenixLandPirate [there are 2 lumia's on the PostmarketOS site, but the one with the most features …], They have the n900
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Pinephone?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Having a phone with two different vibrators one strong one not that strong is a pain
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> When using one with non-strong for a while the other seems too loud
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @amyosx [They have the n900], Mostly  done but no 3d acceleration and the GPS and Calls only kinda work
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Oh
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Lol
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Is this on edge or stable beta
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @amyosx [Is this on edge or stable beta], Idk its on yhrtr eiki
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @amyosx [Is this on edge or stable beta], [Edit] Idk its on there wiki
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Oh
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Then that will probably be edge
<ubptgbot> Somnathkhatri was added by: Somnathkhatri
<ubptgbot> <Somnathkhatri> Any plan for OnePlus 7
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @PhoenixLandPirate [there are 2 lumia's on the PostmarketOS site, but the one with the most features …], which lumias?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> There are 5 windows phones on there lol
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> I prob have multiples of all.of them, no one has taken me up on a free one yet
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @amyosx [There are 5 windows phones on there lol], If you count non booting phones but I didn't notice them :')
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Shakendo [I prob have multiples of all.of them, no one has taken me up on a free one yet], I'll do it lol
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> How much would shipping to UK be
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> no idea, Ill take a look though, one sec while I dig up.the picture
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/XNi79o1c.png
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> that is all the windows phones (not the black berry) that I currently have available, I kept one of each for myself, this is whats left
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> The lumia 620 and lumia 720 are the only 2 booting windows phones with postmarked. … Tho theres this … Tho theres also this for android  … Android4lumia.github.io … So theres openings for Ubuntu Touch on windows phones anyways.
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> yeah, I havent looked into trying it myself as I have enough going on already
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> the android4lumia link has 4 lumias on it, 2 are 14.1, 2 all are 13
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> [Edit] the android4lumia link has 4 lumias on it, 2 are 14.1, they all are 13
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @stefwe [^^ no luck with cli], i deleted your image since it exposed your password (no idea why it was printed like that though). you need to run the command via adb or ssh, not in terminal app on phone. you might want to also pass the verbose flag
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ErBazza [Yes], are you certain it is slimport and not MHL or DisplayLink?
<ubptgbot> <Sam> @PhoenixLandPirate [The lumia 620 and lumia 720 are the only 2 booting windows phones with postmarke …], 950XL is a nice target if some Mir patches could be applied, we have booted it a while ago but nothing really I'm willing to commit to
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> That was the one touted for continuum  or what ever microsoft called it right?
<ubptgbot> <Sam> Yup
<ubptgbot> <ErBazza> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/u15cEWjp.png This is the material I got to prove convergence.  the keyboard and mouse work well.  The two ports, both the hdmi and the vga seem not to work but they seem correct.
<ubptgbot> <stefwe> @dohbee [i deleted your image since it exposed your password (no idea why it was printed …], i tryed it via ssh from my laptop https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/SFQJChVvyj/
<ubptgbot> <dopefish> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/OY6mamPX.png I like this the following wallpaper slightly better.
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> damn, yumi got meme'd
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> [Edit] damn, yumi got pepe'd
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @RealDanct12 [damn, yumi got pepe'd], OUCH!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> That hurts but its very funny lol
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> :D
<ubptgbot> <dopefish> Lol
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @PhoenixLandPirate [there are 2 lumia's on the PostmarketOS site, but the one with the most features …], Bq Aquarius x5
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Everything works
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @ErBazza [<reply to media>], looks weird, is it via the otg cable?
<ubptgbot> <ErBazza> mouse and keyboard are bluetooth and connect without problems.  then I connect the micro usb to the hdmi through that connector that I thought was a slim port but having no results I have a doubt.  The fact remains that the monitor an HP 27 '1920 for 1080 tells me without signal ....
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> try connecting external power in the slimport
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> slimport is not supposed to required external power but I think it depends on the length of the cables or some  factors unknown to me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ErBazza [mouse and keyboard are bluetooth and connect without problems.  then I connect t …], what specific adapters are they? my guess is they are not slimport
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dopefish [Lol], white supremacist troll memes are not funny. i'm sure you know it's not appreciated here and have seen numerous previous requests for people to not post such things in our groups. please do not do so again
<ubptgbot> blihp was added by: blihp
<ubptgbot> <blihp> Is it normal for Media Player / hub to copy files to ~/Videos when playing files on a micro SD card? (If so, is it possible to prevent them from copying and just use the original location?)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I think of the video is the Videos folder in the sd card, it should just play and detected by the gallery app
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> how are you starting to play?
<ubptgbot> F M was added by: F M
<ubptgbot> <blihp> I'm on a pinephone so 1) start ciborium 2) either select file via gallery app or go directly to Media Player and select via file manager. Neither approach seems to be able to play my h.264 files beyond resulting in copies being placed in Videos
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh I see, I'm not even sure if local video playback is already working on the pinephone. Also, I believe auto mounting of SD cards is also disabled at the moment so my guess is that if you just manually mounted the sd card, some other bindings or process are not done which are normally done when auto-mounting work.
<ubptgbot> <blihp> fair enough... I suspected that might be part of the problem.  Guess I won't worry about it until external storage support is more officially supported on the pinephone
<ubptgbot> <ErBazza> @Javacookies [try connecting external power in the slimport], I always connect the power.  For the cables I have tried more than one.
<ubptgbot> <ErBazza> I dont understand ...
<ubptgbot> <ErBazza> @dohbee [what specific adapters are they? my guess is they are not slimport], how can I recognize a slim port compared to others?
<ubptgbot> mamankill was added by: mamankill
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @blihp [I'm on a pinephone so 1) start ciborium 2) either select file via gallery app or …], i don't think gstreamer supports hardware decoding there yet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ErBazza [how can I recognize a slim port compared to others?], check the official slimport web site to see if it's there
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @ErBazza [I always connect the power.  For the cables I have tried more than one.], I see, video out can reallt finicky based on in my experiences with my Nexus 5s and 7 … but first, you really should confirm first if it's a slimport adapter. Do you still have the box/packaging?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [I see, video out can reallt finicky based on in my experiences with my Nexus 5s …], or a link to the adapter on the site where it was purchased
<ubptgbot> <ErBazza> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/sRY3U39Z.png
<ubptgbot> <ErBazza> I found ..... it's a mhl ..... So for convergence I have to get a slim port .... thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, nexus 4/5/7 only work with slimport cable for external display
<ubptgbot> <ErBazza> Thank you very much ... I will try again. 👍
<ubptgbot> AaronKLee was added by: AaronKLee
<ubptgbot> Therealdudd was added by: Therealdudd
<ubptgbot> scraperid was added by: scraperid
<ubptgbot> Alecsandru90 was added by: Alecsandru90
